# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kodikët e Shqipërisë

## Albo

Nën kujdesin e lartë të Shkëlqesisë së Tij Alfred Moisiu,
President i Republikës së Shqipërisë

*KODIKËT E SHQIPËRISË*

_(Botim shkencor - kritik i ilustruar)
Projekt shkencor-kulturor i DPA-së dhe UNESCO-s
_
Në redaksi:
Prof. Aleks Buda , prof. dr. Giusi Zanichelli (Universiteti i Parmës), prof. as. dr. Kaliopi
Naska (zëvendëskryeredaktor), Kosta Naço, prof. dr. Kristo Frashëri, Liljana Bërxholi,
Luan Rama, dr. Nevila Nika, dr. Roderic L. Mullen (Universiteti i Birmingamit), prof. dr.
Shaban Sinani (kryeredaktor), Theofan Popa , Violeta Rakipi.
Redaktimi shkencor: prof. dr. Shaban Sinani
Redaktimi letrar: Arian Leka, Lila Plasari
Korrektura: Lila Plasari
Përkthimet: Joan Lena (Anthimus Alexoudes); Luan Rama (Koïchiro Matsuura dhe K.
Naska e Sh. Sinani); dr. Musa Ahmeti (Pierre Batiffol); dr. Kristaq Jorgo e Dion Tushi
(Johannes Koder dhe Erich Trapp); Albana Gurra (Edoardo Crisci, Roderic L. Mullen).
Ilustrimet: dr. Musa Ahmeti, prof. dr. Giusi Zanichelli, Violeta Rakipaj, Ened Bozo.
Formulimi grafik: Artion Baboçi
Autorë: Alfred Moisiu, Aleks Buda, Anthimus Alexoudes, Erich Trapp, Johannes Koder,
Kaliopi Naska, Koïchiro Matsuura, Kosta Naçi, Llambrini Mitrushi, Nevila Nika, Pierre
Batiffol, Roderic L. Mullen, Shaban Sinani, Theofan Popa.
Koordinatorë: Prof. as. dr. Kaliopi Naska, Minella Gjenerali.
© Copyright 2003: Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Arkivave - Tiranë
ISBN: 99927-915-0-0

*Botimi i kësaj vepre u bë i mundur në sajë të mbështetjes financiare të UNESCO-s.*

----------


## Albo

*KODIKËT E SHQIPËRISË, PËRMENDORE TË KULTURËS NJERËZORE* 
_ALFRED MOISIU, PRESIDENT I REPUBLIKËS SË SHQIPËRISË_

Kodikët janë dorëshkrimet më të vjetra që janë ruajtur në hapësirën shqiptare. Tradita e 
shkrimeve të shenjta në Shqipëri ka vazhduar për 15 shekuj me radhë, prej
paleokrishtërimit deri në kohët moderne.
Shkrimet ungjillore dhe biblike në Shqipëri janë pjesë e historisë botërore të shkrimit; pjesë e
historisë së zhvillimit progresiv të mendimit dhe të kulturës njerëzore.
Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit, një prej varianteve më të hershme të Besëlidhjes së Re, përbën
një dorëshkrim të rrallë të letërsisë biblike në shkallë botërore. Sipas dijetarëve vendës dhe
të huaj, ai numërohet i treti ose i katërti për nga kronologjia, por çmohet edhe më shumë për
nga rëndësia. Të njohësh këtë dorëshkrim është njësoj si të takohesh me kohërat e mjegullta,
me atë fazë të mugët të historisë, kur krishtërimi sapo kishte dalë nga fshehtësia. Në shkallë
botërore ruhen gjithsej shtatë kodikë të purpurt, të periudhës së fillimeve të krishtërimit. Nuk
është e rastit që dy prej tyre gjenden në Shqipëri. Vendi ynë ishte në përbërje të hapësirës
burimore biblike.
Tradita e dorëshkrimeve të shenjta është provë se hapësira shqiptare ka pasur në vijimësi
një elitë kulturore, që ka ditur jo vetëm të krijojë, por edhe të ruajë kryevepra. Vepra të tilla, që
janë përmendore të historisë së mendimit të njerëzimit, na bëjnë optimistë për një imazh
tjetër për Shqipërinë tonë. Ato promovojnë vlerën e kulturës së këtij vendi dhe të këtij populli
edhe sot, kur kanë kaluar shekuj e mijëvjeçarë nga koha e krijimit. Ato janë kontribut i njohur
në historinë botërore.
Historianët le të bëjnë të tyren dhe të na shpjegojnë se si është e mundur që në hapësirën
shqiptare u ruajtën shkrime të tilla, të cilat i takojnë kohës kur krishtërimi po kalonte nga stadi
i predikimit gojor në atë të predikimit kult. Por ka disa fakte të njohura, që na bëjnë të ditur se
Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit dhe dorëshkrime të tjera të krishtërimit të hershëm nuk janë dukuri
rastësore në mjedisin shqiptar.
Vetëm pak kohë para se të shkruhej kjo vepër, ishte Shën Jeronimi i Ilirisë, Shën Gjëri, siç e
njohin shqiptarët, që i dhuroi Perëndimit La Vulgata-n, të parin tekst të Biblës të përkthyer në
latinisht, rilindjen e parë shpirtërore europiane. Po në atë shekull, Shën Niketa i Remesianës
ose i Dardanisë kompozoi kryelutjen e krishtërimit, Te Deum laudamus (ty Zot të
lavdërojmë), që këndohet edhe sot në katedralet e Perëndimit. Perandorët ilirë të Bizantit,
me fuqinë që u jepte detyra, e bënë për herë të parë krishtërimin një fe zyrtare.
Ruajtja e kodikëve të Shqipërisë në këtë mjedis ku kanë kaluar rrebeshe të kohës dhe ku janë
kryqëzuar ndikime mospajtuese, shpreh edhe një herë një prej vlerave etnodalluese të popullit
shqiptar, tolerancën ndërfetare të tij, një model tolerance edhe për Shqipërinë e sotme.
Të tilla dorëshkrime janë pjesë e identitetit kulturor të popullit, që i ka ruajtur dhe i japin emër
Shqipërisë në botë. Prandaj ne përulemi me emocion dhe nderim para tyre. Shqipëria ka një
të ardhme të sigurt europiane, sepse ka një të shkuar të lavdishme europiane.
Në Shqipëri ka ekzistuar një frymë e fortë ekumenizmi, pavarësisht se si ka ndryshuar
gjeopolitika. Fryma ekumenike, fryma e përbashkimit, që gjendet edhe në një prej vargjeve të
himnit tonë kombëtar, le të gjejë një inkurajim prej kësaj tradite, që promovohet në librin
Kodikët e Shqipërisë.

_Shënim. Shkruar posaçërisht për botimin Kodikët e Shqipërisë._

----------


## Albo

*GUR THEMELTAR NË NDËRTESËN E TRASHËGIMISË*
_KOÏCHIRO MATSUURA
DREJTOR I PËRGJITHSHËM I UNESCO-S_

Për të jetuar në paqe e harmoni ke nevojë për referenca, piketa, të cilat krijohen në mënyrë
progresive përgjatë historisë. Ndërtimi i së ardhmes nuk mund të bëhet pa i kushtuar
kujdes së kaluarës sonë të përbashkët. Trashëgimia e shkruar, e ruajtur në biblioteka dhe
arkiva, si shembëlltyrë e shumëllojshmërisë së gjuhëve, popujve dhe kulturave, përbën
njëkohësisht një dëshmi të jashtëzakonshme të së shkuarës sonë dhe të botës së sotme.
Por kjo trashëgimi është tejet e brishtë. Për shembull, në Europën Qendrore dhe Lindore
llogaritet që rreth 70-80 për qind e trashëgimisë dokumentare të ketë nevojë për një ndërhyrje
të shpejtë për ta shpëtuar.
Edhe kodikët e Shqipërisë, këto thesare të vërteta të trashëgimisë shpirtërore botërore, nuk
mbeten të pakërcënuar prej këtij rreziku. Këto dorëshkrime, midis të cilëve edhe Kodiku i
Purpurt i Beratit, një nga variantet më të vjetra të Testamentit të Ri, janë një referencë
thelbësore e letërsisë evangjeliste dhe, më përgjithësisht, e kulturës kristiane.
UNESCO i kushton një vëmendje të veçantë ruajtjes së kësaj trashëgimie unikale të zhvillimit
të letërsisë së vjetër biblike dhe liturgjike përgjatë historisë botërore. Ja pse Kodikët e Purpurt
të Beratit figurojnë në regjistrin e veprave më të rëndësishme të Njerëzimit, të krijuar në
kuadrin e programit Kujtesa e Botës.
Nisur nga mandati i saj, si përgjegjëse e zhvillimit kulturor dhe e mbrojtjes së trashëgimisë
botërore, UNESCO ka vlerësuar, në fakt, të nevojshme që të veprohet pa humbur kohë për të
arritur që trashëgimia dokumentare botërore të mos pësojë dëme të reja. Përmes programit
të saj Kujtesa e Botës UNESCO synon të sigurojë ruajtjen e trashëgimisë dokumentare me
interes universal dhe të nxisë trashëgiminë dokumentare me interes kombëtar e rajonal, si
dhe të lehtësojë komunikimin e një publiku të gjerë me to. Trashëgimia dokumentare ilustron
kështu shprehjen e ndryshueshmërisë dhe pluralizmit kulturor, të cilave UNESCO u kushton
një kujdes përparësor.
Ja pse, në mënyrë krejt të natyrshme, UNESCO i dha mbështetje botimit të Katalogut të
kodikëve të Shqipërisë. Nga kjo vepër e shënuar, kodikët e Shqipërisë do të jenë tashmë më
lehtësisht të pranishëm jo vetëm për shkencëtarët, por edhe për një lexues më të gjerë. Ky
katalog, informues dhe njëkohësisht shkencor, nxjerr në dritë dorëshkrimet dhe nxit në
përjetimin e përbashkët të kujtesës.
Gjithashtu ai vë në dukje në mënyrë parësore dhe një nga tiparet karakteristike të qytetërimit
dhe të kulturës shqiptare: përpjekjen për pajtimin ekumenik, i cili ka spikatur tërësinë e historisë
shqiptare dhe është reflektuar në mënyrë aq dalluese në kodikët, këto dorëshkrime kishtare.
Jam i lumtur të konstatoj se përpjekjet e UNESCO-s në fushën e ruajtjes së trashëgimisë
dokumentare janë pikëtakuar me një iniciativë kombëtare shembullore. Katalogu i kodikëve
të Shqipërisë na sjell kështu një gur themeltar në ndërtesën e ruajtjes dhe shpëtimit të
trashëgimisë. Ai kontribuon në nxjerrjen në pah të pasurisë, shumëllojshmërisë dhe të
brishtësisë së thesareve tona të mëdha të trashëgimisë shpirtërore. Si i tillë, ai nxit në ruajtjen
dhe përftimin e vlerës së saj të paçmuar.

----------


## Albo

*FJALA E BOTUESIT*

Dorëshkrimet biblike, ungjillore dhe liturgjike të Shqipërisë përbëjnë një prej traditave kulturore
më të shquara dhe njëherësh më të panjohura të saj.
Eshtë privilegj i historisë së shkrimit në këtë hapësirë, që dorëshkrimet origjinale të ruajtura
prej njerëzve të kësaj bote, të botësë sanë, siç shkruante Buzuku, fillojnë qysh prej krishtërimit
të hershëm. Të dhëna të përmendura prej dijetarëve të një shekulli e ca më parë njoftojnë se
dorëshkrime të tilla mund të jenë ruajtur madje qysh prej shekullit të parë, qysh prej atyre
kohërave kur kumti i krishtërimit për herë të parë shenjohej në letër prej ungjillorëve të mëdhenj!
Tradita e shkrimeve të krishtera në Shqipëri zgjati, të paktën, për 15 shekuj, duke qenë një
prej traditave kulturore më të qëndrueshme dhe të pandërprera, madje edhe në ata shekuj të
mjegullt kur emri i shqiptarëve në shkrimet laike del shumë rrallë apo mbetet krejt në mënjanësi.
Kjo traditë vazhdoi edhe në periudhën pas-osmane, edhe pasi u shpik Gutembergu, duke
dëshmuar rrënjët e saj të forta.
Në dorëshkrimet kishtare të Shqipërisë ka: shkrime biblike (nga Dhjata e Vjetër, si psalmet e
Davidit); shkrime ungjillore (nga Dhjata e Re: ungjij dhe fragmente e ligjërime ungjillore);
shkrime liturgjike (mesharë, katekizma, omilie, antologji muzikore bizantine të periudhës ekfonetike
dhe me alfabetin e ri katërvijësh, kalendarë fetarë); shkrime shenjtorësh (agjiografi),
martirësh (martirologji) dhe të etërve të kishës (patrologji); teologji dhe filozofi besimi; rregullore
për trajtimin e çështjeve laike të besimtarëve (kanone, nomokanone); arte të zbatuara kishtare
para-ikonografike (miniatura, vinjeta, tabela të Eusebit); trajtesa me karakter didaktik, libra
për shkollat fetare e laike.
Botimi i veprës Kodikët e Shqipërisë do të ndriçojë në një farë shkalle këtë traditë. Shumë
punë mbetet për ta ndriçuar në një shkallë më të thellë atë.
Me këtë vepër do të bëhet e mundur të spikaten së paku këto të dhëna:
- Hapësira shqiptare është një prej vatrave më të rëndësishme, më të hershme dhe më të
pasura, në shkallë rajonale e botërore për dorëshkrimet kishtare.
- Illyricum-i historik, vendi i të parëve të shqiptarëve, u prek fizikisht prej delegatëve të parë të
krishtërimit dhe i dha mendimit të krishterë figura të mëdha, prej Shën Cesarit e Shën Astit
tek Shën Gjeri (Hieronymus) e Shën Niketa. Kjo hapësirë qe në vëmendjen e reformatorëve
më të mëdhenj të historisë së krishtërimit, siç qe Shën Gjon Gojarti (Chrysostome).
- Shkrimet e kësaj vatre, megjithëse në pjesën më të madhe kanonike, kanë ruajtur ngjyrime
të kulturës vendëse në përgjithësi.
- Beratinus-1, një prej arketipeve më të lashta të Dhjatës së Re, është ruajtur në Shqipëri,
së paku prej mesit të shekullit të 14-të.
- Në Shqipëri ka ekzistuar një shkollë shkruesish dhe një mjeshtëri lokale shkrimi, të paktën
prej një mijëvjeçari.
- Bota shqiptare gjithnjë ka pasur një elitë kulturore dhe klerikale, e cila ka jetuar me shijen e
kryeqendrave kulturore dhe është formuar me shkrime me vlerë të jashtëzakonshme dhe me luks metropolitan.
kult e kulturë - Rregullimi i jetës shqiptare në bashkësi, përveç së drejtës zakonore dhe asaj qytetare, ka
pasur edhe një faktor tjetër të rëndësishëm: faktorin kishtar.
- Enciklopedisë së vlerave shqiptare duhet ti shtohen një varg personalitetesh, të cilët, për
shkaqe të ndryshme, janë thuajse të panjohur, me gjithë rolin e spikatur historik në zhvillimet
e përparuara të vendit, si Jan Kukuzeli i Ri, Joasafi i Beratit (apo i Bubullimës), Skuripeki
(Skura) dhe zonja konteshë; Anthim Aleksudhi (i mbiquajtur miku i artit), Teodor Komneni
Laskari (ose Laskarioti); Teodor Gramatia - sekretari; Gjergji i madh (Arianiti); Jani Glikoi (i
ëmbli), Teodor Kavalioti-Voskopojari, Teodor Haxhifilipi, dhe shumë e shumë të tjerë: shkrues,
murgj, porositës (ktitorë), të vetëquajtur, në shumicën e herës: më i vogli; më i përvuajturi;
më i thjeshti; më i përdëllyeri.
- Kult e kulturë nuk mund të ndahen si traditë, ashtu siç nuk mund të ndahen as etimologjikisht;
- Hapësira shqiptare ka qenë historikisht, prej një të shkuare absolutisht të largët (jo duke
filluar prej periudhës osmane e këndej, siç gjykohet e vlerësohet ndonjëherë), ekumenike e
mospërjashtuese, baza e kulturës së mirëkuptimit; shprehur kjo në fqinjësimin harmonik të
gjuhëve të mëdha të besimit: latinisht, greqisht e slavonikisht (starosllavisht), madje edhe
mbi portikun e të njëjtit manastir (si manastiri i Shën Gjon Vladimirit, ndërtuar prej Karl Topisë)
dhe mbi fletët e të njëjtit kodik (dorëshkrimi i Durrësit në bibliotekën e Grotaferrata-s);
- Shkrimet biblike-ungjillore përgatitën shkrimet laike (kronikat e bujarisë arbërore, statutet e
qyteteve mesjetare) dhe këto të fundit shkrimet në gjuhët kombëtare (autorët klasikë).
- Shteti shqiptar dhe institucionet e tij, edhe në periudhën kritike të ateizmit, çmoi dhe mori në
mbrojtje vlerat e besimit si vlera kulturore.
Dorëshkrimet kishtare të Shqipërisë, duke qenë pjesë e lëvizjes mendore të këtij vendi,
meritojnë iniciativa të mëdha. Këto iniciativa nuk do të mund të ndërmerreshin pa zgjeruar në
koncept studimet etnologjike, duke përafruar në objektin e tyre vlerat kulturore antropologjike;
që nuk janë kulturë kombëtare dhe pasuri etnike në kuptimin e mirëfilltë të fjalës; por, megjithatë,
janë pjesë e identitetit kulturor të popullit, shprehur me mjete dhe përmbajtje që janë pjesë e
zhvillimeve intelektuale me karakter ndërnacional.
Ky vend, që ka toponime të tilla si Shëndërtat (Shën Trinia, Shën Triadha), Munushtirë
(Manastir), Shirgj e Shirgjan (Shën Sergj), Urakë e Mbrakull (Orakull e Mrekulli), Shtish e
Shmil (Shën Mateu, Shën Matish e Shën Mëhill), Shlonë e Shirokë (Shën Apollonia e Shën
Roku), të huajtura në gjuhën tonë prej mëmës ilirishte, duhej të kishte edhe traditën e shkrimeve
analogjike.
Le të nderojmë, me këtë hap të parë: shkruesit e (stër)lashtë e të mëpasmë, për përkushtimin
dhe artin e tyre; klerikët dhe laikët që i ruajtën dorëshkrimet nga rreziqe që kanë zgjatur më
shumë se armiqësitë legjendare në eposin e kreshnikëve; institucionet e tyre, që i vunë në
vendin e nderit; dijetarët e mendimtarët shqiptarë, që i njohën e i shpallën si përmendore të
kulturës njerëzore që i kthehen vendit të tyre; arkivistët dhe restauratorët që i çmuan dhe i
rikthyen në botën e vlerave të mëdha; studiuesit e huaj, që me admirim dhe vendosmëri u
dhanë këtyre dorëshkrimeve njohje ndërkombëtare.
Le të kujtojmë, për mbyllje, dy vargje të njohura të Lasgush Poradecit, që lexuesi, pas njohjes
me këtë vepër, të mëdyshet në ishin figurë a rrëfim:
Atje lart, në Mal të Thatë,
Zoti Krisht bëkej një kishë

----------


## Albo

*BËHEN TË NJOHUR 100 KODIKË TË SHQIPËRISË*

_KALIOPI NASKA
SHABAN SINANI
_
Në librin Kodikët e Shqipërisë, vepër shkencore e ilustruar, janë përzgjedhur e botuar
pjesa më e madhe e artikujve dhe shkrimeve me karakter studimor e njoftues për
dorëshkrimet ungjillore, që i janë paraqitur publikut për një periudhë afro 135-vjeçare, qysh se
ipeshkvi i Beratit, Anthim Aleksudhi (Anthimus Alexoudes), dijetari, miku i artit, siç e quanin
me mirëdashje në Kostandinopojë, përshkroi, për të parën herë, në librin e tij Përshkrim i
shkurtër i mitropolisë së shenjtë të Beratit disa nga kodikët më të vjetër, që ruheshin në
kishat e manastiret e besimtarëve shqiptarë.
Në vepër janë përfshirë dhe studime të paleografëve, tekstologëve, kataloguesve dhe
bibliologëve të huaj e vendës.
Sikurse do të vihet re prej vetë lexuesit, tradita e shkrimeve kishtare në Shqipëri ka pasur më
shumë vëmendje në shkencën botërore se sa në atë antropologjike shqiptare, në atë kuptim
që shkenca amerikane njëson dijen për historinë e kulturës njerëzore. Kjo lidhet me shumë
arsye, nga të cilat njëra është ajo e pozitës ateiste të shtetit shqiptar për një periudhë relativisht
të gjatë, por kryesorja është mungesa e specialistëve me njohuri ndërdisiplinore për të gjykuar
e vlerësuar.
Studiuesit e huaj ia kanë kushtuar vëmendjen kryesore Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit - Codex
Purpureus Beratinus F - i njohur gjerësisht me emrin e shkurtër Beratinus. Në fakt emrin e
Beratit e ka marrë si epinom edhe Kodiku i Artë i Anthimit, i cili mbiquhet shpesh Beratinus-
2. Kjo ka ndodhur jo vetëm për faktin se Beratinus i takonte një periudhe shumë të hershme
(i shkruar në kufijtë e fundmë të paleokrishtërimit); jo vetëm sepse për një kohë të gjatë emri
i tij është lidhur e vazhdon të lidhet me emrin e Shën Gjon Gojartit (Joan Chrysostome), një
prej protagonistëve dhe reformatorëve më të mëdhenj të historisë së krishtërimit të hershëm;
jo vetëm sepse dorëshkrime si Beratinus kanë mbijetuar në botë më pak se gishtat e dorës;
por, mbi të gjitha, për faktin se, siç e ka vënë re mençurisht P. Batiffol, në tekstin e këtij
dorëshkrimi ka herë pas here shmangie leximi (conflate reading), që lidhen me karakterin
jonormativ të këtyre fragmenteve kalimtare.
Beratinus mori rëndësi botërore si një dorëshkrim i hershëm që mund të ndihmonte për të
plotësuar historinë e zhvillimit të mendimit ungjillor, nëpërmjet studimeve të posaçme të
tekstologjisë kritike (textual criticism), që mund të thuhet se, në dijen shqiptare, sapo kanë
filluar. Në një vështrim më të gjerë këto studime do të evidentonin se çfarë ndodhi në procesin
e kalimit prej fjalës së shenjtë tek shkrimet e shenjta, prej predikimit ungjillor gojor tek predikimi
kanonik.
Rëndësia e Beratinus-it u theksua edhe më nga fakti se në tipologjinë e tekstit të tij gjenden
gjurmë të shkrimeve siriake (të Lindjes) dhe të Perëndimit njëherësh. Këtij mendimi i janë
përmbajtur shumë dijetarë, prej Batiffol-it deri tek Aleks Buda e më pas Roderic L. Mullen. Kjo
e bën atë një prej dorëshkrimeve më të rëndësishëm për të krahasuar shkollat e shkrimeve
ungjillore dhe procesin historik të kanonizimit të shkrimeve të shenjta në përgjithësi.
Për fat të keq, numri i kodikëve me njohje ndërkombëtare të ruajtur në Shqipëri, duke
përjashtuar Kodikun e Artë të Anthimit (një dorëshkrim i rrallë krysografik, në pergamenë të
purpurt) dhe disa të tjerë, me gjithë këtë vëmendje, që e tejkalon interesin e shkencës vendëse,
është i kufizuar. Të paktë kanë qenë ata që kanë bërë studime duke pasur njohje të
drejtpërdrejtë për kodikët. Disa të tjerë kanë shkruar duke pasur si burim jo vetë kodikët, por
studimet mbi to.
Në Shqipëri dijetari i parë që ka bërë të ditur ekzistencën e Beratinus-it dhe të disa kodikëve
të tjerë ka qenë Ilo Mitkë Qafëzezi. Ky qe më shumë i preokupuar për Kodikun e Kostë
Beratit, në të cilin gjendej një alfabet i panjohur i shqipes me grafema helene, por nuk harroi
të përmendte pak më gjerësisht vlerat e thesarit dorëshkrimor beratas. Me këtë rast ai krijoi
edhe neologjizmin shkresëdore, për manuscript - dorëshkrim, që nuk pati fat të mbetej në
gjuhën aktive.
Redaksia që përgatiti veprën Kodikët e Shqipërisë parapëlqeu në kriter përzgjedhjen e
studimeve dhe artikujve me karakter shkencor, botuar në revista akademike-universitare dhe
buletine shkencore. Një numër artikujsh të botuar herë pas here në shtyp thjesht për qëllime
njohjeje dhe vlerësimi nuk janë përfshirë. Për ndonjë prej këtyre të fundit, që ka pasqyruar
përparim të dijes e të informacionit rreth kodikëve, është bërë përjashtim.
Duke iu përmbajtur kuptimit terminologjik që i është dhënë fjalës kodik në arkivistikë, kanë
mbetur jashtë kësaj vepre një numër studimesh me karakter filologjik, ndër të cilët veçohen
studimet e albanologut gjerman Armin Hetzer, shkrimet e të cilit kanë pasur dhe kanë rëndësi
për të bërë të njohura vlerat gjuhësore të disa kodikëve të Shqipërisë; si dhe studimet e ak.
Alfred Uçi kushtuar veprës së Teodor Kavaliotit: logjikës, fizikës dhe metafizikës së tij, tekste
të akademisë së Voskopojës.
Me kodikë të Shqipërisë në këtë vepër, me ndonjë përjashtim tejet të rrallë, kuptohet vetëm
Fondi 488 i AQSH-së, ku janë koleksionuar 100 kodikë dhe 17 fragmente. Ndoshta numri i
kodikëve që gjenden në fonde të tjerë në këtë arkiv (arkipeshkvia e Gjirokastrës / Drinopolit/,
arkipeshkvia e Shkodrës, manastiri i Shën Gjon Vladimirit dhe disa fonde të tjerë, nominale)
është i barabartë me ato të Fondit 488. Por këto janë ende të pakataloguar në një regest
tërësor. Ka dhe për to të dhëna të thjeshta informimi, por në fondin ku gjenden.
Disa kodikë, si Liturgjia e Shën Gjon Gojartit, që përshkruan Batiffol-i, pa bërë fjalë për disa
të tjerë që ky nuk arriti ti shohë me sy, si një kodik i shekullit të parë që ruhej në Gjirokastër,
si dhe një kodik tjetër i shekullit të 4-t, ekzistenca e të cilëve pa dyshim do të ndryshonte
kalendarin e kulturave në shkallë europiane e botërore, sikurse dihet, më vonë u zhdukën pa
gjurmë. Tani ato ekzistojnë vetëm në përshkrimet e studiuesve.
Një numër i madh kodikësh gjenden në institucione të tjera: në Bibliotekën Kombëtare, në
Muzeun e Artit Mesjetar të Korçës, në bibliotekat e institucioneve të Akademisë së Shkencave,
si dhe në bibliotekat e qytetarëve. Deri në fillim të viteve 1990, nga veprimtarët e shërbimit
arkivor, janë raportuar dëshmi për ekzistencën e kodikëve të tjerë mesjetarë në familjet qytetare
shqiptare. Në këtë kuptim, mungon një regjistër kombëtar, ndërinstitucional, i të gjithë kodikëve
të Shqipërisë.
Shumica e shkrimeve që botohen në këtë vepër janë të karakterit katalog. Alexoudis përshkroi
6 dorëshkrime. Batiffol përshkroi e analizoi 16, megjithëse përmendi shumë më tepër: nuk
pati mundësi ti shihte e ti analizonte. Në formën e një katalogu paraqitet edhe studimi i
Johannes Koder-it e Erich Trapp-it: këta patën mundësi të vizitojnë arkivat e Shqipërisë dhe
të shohin koleksionin e kodikëve që ishin mbledhur deri atëherë (mesi i viteve 1960) dhe
ruheshin në AQSH. Studimet e tyre shpallën në listat ndërkombëtare ekzistencën e një numri
kodikësh të panjohur të botës shqiptare. Në atë kohë një pjesë e madhe e kodikëve gjendeshin
ende në pronësi të kishave dhe manastireve dhe Koder-Trapp nuk patën mundësi ti katalogonin
të gjithë. Një skedë me të dhëna të plota të përditësuara u përgatit prej tyre për dy më të
rëndësishmit e kodikëve të Shqipërisë: Beratinus-1 e Beratinus-2.
Në këtë botim nuk janë përfshirë katalogët e R. Gregory-t (botuar në fillim të shekullit të 20-të)
dhe të Gregory-Aland (botuar në fund të shekullit të 20-të), sepse në to bëhet fjalë për rreth
5000 dorëshkrime me karakter kishtar dhe në to disa kodikë të Shqipërisë përmenden sipas
radhës kronologjike në listë, por jo më vete. Në këto studime, për vetë karakterin global të
tyre, për kodikët e Shqipërisë bëhet fjalë kalimthi.
Kataloguesit e huaj gjithnjë i janë përmbajtur ndarjes së dorëshkrimeve ungjillore në tre grupe:
1. Maiuscule (shkronjëmëdha); 2. Minuscule (shkronjëvogla) dhe 3. Lectionary (ligjërata
ungjillore, fragmente ungjijsh, ungjij në perikope).
Të dhënat e kataloguesve të mëdhenj të letërsisë ungjillore (Gregory-Aland), sa u takon
kodikëve të Shqipërisë, megjithatë, janë të pranishme në këtë vepër përmes evokimit të tyre
prej studiuesve të tjerë.
Në Shqipëri një katalog të kodikëve të Shqipërisë pati përgatitur Theofan Popa, i cili iu kushtua
kësaj pune në vitet e fundit të jetës së tij, në vitet 1980. Katalogu i Popës u përgatit për nevoja
shërbimi, si mjet informimi dhe kërkimi arkivor. Në këtë katalog, përgjithësisht, kodikët renditen
sipas radhës kronologjike, por jo gjithnjë respektohet kriteri kronologjik, kryesisht sepse
dorëshkrime të hershme janë zbuluar e pranuar në arkiv në një kohë kur vendin e tyre sipas
radhës kohore e kishin zënë të tjera, që ishin bërë më herët pronë e arkivave. Në përshkrimet
e Popës herë pas here, në të rrallë, përmendet edhe numri i referencës në inventarët e
Gregory-Aland, por nuk zbatohet kriteri klasifikues i tyre. Ende mungon një analogim
përfundimtar i numrave të referencës të dorëshkrimeve ungjillore të Shqipërisë në katalogun
e AQSH-së dhe në katalogun e Gregory-Aland apo të Koder-Trapp. Botimi Kodikët e
Shqipërisë mundëson komunikimin e studiuesve brenda dhe jashtë vendit, duke siguruar,
pikë së pari, identifikimin e të njëjtit objekt.
Duke qenë se katalogu i Popës nuk qe përgatitur nga autori si një vepër për botim, redaksisë
i është dashur të punojë me përgjegjësi me daktiloshkrimin, për qartësimin e mendimit dhe
rrjedhshmërinë e frazës, për saktësimin dhe njehsimin e termave, si dhe për disa plotësime
të domosdoshme.
Merr rëndësi, në këtë kuadër, studimi i Dr. Roderic L. Mullen, nga universiteti i Birmingamit, i
cili përshkroi dhe krahasoi, ndonëse jo tërësisht (vetëm për dorëshkrimet me karakter ungjillor)
numrat e referencës të katalogut të Gregory-Aland me ato të katalogut të Popës, duke lehtësuar
e mundësuar shfrytëzimin e literaturës shkencore tradicionale dhe të re për kodikët.
Katalogu i Popës, së bashku me studimin hyrës, që është e para vepër me të dhëna
arkeografike dhe kulturore-historike thuajse për të 100 kodikët e Fondit 488, i cili gjithashtu
u krijua nën drejtimin e tij; botohet për herë të parë.
Renditja e artikujve dhe studimeve të përfshirë në këtë vepër bëhet sipas radhës së botimit.
Kjo për të respektuar autorët, përparësitë e tyre, si dhe për ti dhënë mundësi lexuesit të
vërejë se çfarë ka sjellë të re, në kohën dhe kontekstin e vet, secili nga studiuesit që është
marrë me kodikët. Katalogu dhe studimi hyrës i Popës është vendosur në kronologji, duke
pasur si referencë datën e përfundimit dhe të dorëzimit në AQSH (mesi i viteve 1980).
Në shkrimin e emrave të njerëzve dhe të vendeve redaksia ka zbatuar parimin e drejtshkrimit
të shqipes, sipas të cilit forma më e hershme e një huazimi është normëformuese, përkundër
të tjerave, që mbeten në përdorim më të kufizuar. Shqipja është një gjuhë që e ka prekur
fjalorin biblik qysh prej kohës së krishtërimit të hershëm. Një varg emrash të përveçëm biblikë
e ungjillorë, toponime historike të kësaj hapësire, emra të përgjithshëm të terminologjisë
kishtare, kanë, për këtë shkak, formën e tyre të shqipëruar. Kështu, është shkruar Gjon për
Joan, sepse forma Gjon del si e tillë në trajtë të shkruar në faltoret e shqiptarëve qysh në
shekullin e 7-të. Megjithatë, në të shumtën e rasteve, kur emrat e përveçëm nuk kanë të
bëjnë me figura biblike, por me personazhe historikë, në kllapa është dhënë edhe forma e
huazimit të mëvonshëm të të njëjtit emër biblik, kurse në disa raste të tjera është zbatuar
parimi historik dhe është respektuar forma që ka përdorur vetë personaliteti, si: Jan Kukuzeli
i Ri, Joasafi i Beratit etj.
Pothuajse të gjithë artikujt dhe studimet e këtij botimi, duke qenë se kanë qenë shkruar dekada
e shpesh shekuj më parë, redaksia i ka pajisur me shënime shpjeguese, saktësuese ose
krahasuese, në dy forma: si shënime të brendashkruara në tekstin e autorit, duke bërë dallimin
me kllapa (katrore ose të kurbëta) dhe si shënime në formën e fusnotës. Në rast se autorët
kanë pasur vetë shënime në formë fusnote, shënimet e redaksisë janë dalluar me korsiv.
Për të lehtësuar kuptimin e kësaj lënde relativisht të panjohur në botën shqiptare të letrave
është përgatitur një fjalorth shpjegues. Theksojmë se fjalorthi u referohet kuptimeve që kanë
këto terma në studimet për kodikët. Në raste të veçanta, kur ka qenë e nevojshme të saktësohet
një kuptim prej tjetrit, është dhënë edhe përmbajtja semantike e termit në përdorimin kishtar.
Për botimin e kësaj vepre, nga redaksia, punonjësit e Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Arkivave
dhe bashkëpunëtorët e saj të jashtëm, është punuar afro tre vjet. Një punë e vështirë ka qenë
përzgjedhja dhe përgatitja e ilustrimeve, që janë pjesë e rëndësishme e promovimit të kësaj
pasurie të madhe.
Redaksia e ndien të nevojshme të falënderojë përzemërsisht Presidentin e Republikës, Alfred
Moisiu, i cili i ofroi kujdestarinë e vet të lartë këtij botimi dhe përgatiti me këtë rast një
përshëndetje inkurajuese për punë të mëtejshme.
Kodikët e Shqipërisë botohet me mbështetjen financiare të Unesco-s. Ne falënderojmë
personalisht Dr. Koïchiro Matsuura, Drejtor i Përgjithshëm i Unesco-s, që vlerësoi rëndësinë
e këtij projekti dhe e përshëndeti atë me një fjalë hyrëse të ngrohtë dhe dashamirëse.
Një falënderim i përveçëm i përket Institutit Arkeologjik të Akademisë së Shkencave të Kinës
(Pekin), specialistë të të cilit shpëtuan nga dëmtimi i pandreqshëm dy kodikët më të vjetër
Beratinus, duke i restauruar me teknologji bashkëkohore dhe duke ua zgjatur jetën për shekujt
e ardhshëm. Për fat të keq, nuk qe e mundur që të përfshihej në këtë botim ndonjë studim i
këtyre specialistëve, megjithëse Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Arkivave shprehu interesin e vet
për këtë.
Me këtë vepër do të rezultojë e nevojshme që shkenca shqiptare të këmbëngulë për një
përmasë të re të dijes etnologjike, si dije antopologjike, siç kuptohet ky term në shkencën e
sotme euro-amerikane («cultural anthropology»). Kjo do ti lejonte që etnologjia të bënte objekt
studimi dorëshkrime të krijuara ose të ruajtura në hapësirën shqiptare dhe nga njerëz shqiptarë,
në gjuhë dhe shkrime të kulturave perandorake (greqisht, latinisht), të lidhura me kryeqendrat
e këtyre kulturave, me rëndësi për historinë e krishtërimit të hershëm dhe të mendimit të
krishterë në tërësi, me rëndësi për ndikimin në botën shpirtërore laike të kësaj hapësire. Këto
dorëshkrime nuk janë traditë kombëtare në kuptimin e ngushtë të fjalës, por janë pjesë e
identitetit kulturor të shqiptarëve në kuptimin e gjerë të fjalës, janë pjesë e vlerave europiane
të kësaj kulture.
Hapi më i afërm i një strategjie afatgjatë, që do të lejonte integrimin në tërësi të dorëshkrimeve
kishtare të Shqipërisë në inventarët botërorë të tyre, do të ishte: - Botimi në gjuhë të huaj i
kësaj vepre që po i paraqitet lexuesit; - Përgatitja e një katalogu me të dhëna të plota për
pjesën tjetër të kodikëve të Shqipërisë, të ruajtur jashtë Fondit 488; - Krijimi i një inventari
kombëtar të këtyre dorëshkrimeve, pavarësisht se pranë cilit institucion ruhen (duke përfshirë
edhe ato të familjeve); - Botimi në shqip e gjuhë të huaj i një katalogu me të dhëna ezauruese
për gjithë fondin e shkrimeve të krishtera në Shqipëri.
E ndiejmë të nevojshme të theksojmë se lexuesi do të gjejë në këtë vepër një botim me
karakter laik, në të cilin historia e dorëshkrimeve biblike e ungjillore, si dhe historia e besimit,
qoftë në studimet e autorëve të huaj, ashtu dhe në ato të autorëve shqiptarë, shihen kryesisht
si histori kulture. Studimet e tekstologjisë kritike biblike janë një çështje më e thellë, që pret
këshillimin e dijetarëve të specializuar, dhe që i takon një të ardhmeje jo të largët.
Shoqata Ndërkombëtare Biblike, me qendër në Londër, që po punon për redaktimin e tekstit
të Dhjatës së Re mbi bazën e referencave të dorëshkrimeve më të vjetra, me qëllim që ky
tekst të jetë i pranueshëm për të gjitha kishat, dorëshkrimin Beratinus e vlerëson si një prej
pikëmbështetjeve më të rëndësishme të nismës së saj.

----------


## Albo

*LIBRA TË SHENJTË NË DORËSHKRIME NË MEMBRANË*_1

ANTIMUS ALEXOUDES_

*KAPITULLI IX*

A
Një ungjill që ndodhet në kishën e shenjtë të ungjillëzimit të Hyjlindëses (domethënë të Shën
Mërisë) në lagjen e kalasë së Beratit besohet se ka një histori të hershme të trashëguar, dhe
për këtë nderohet nga të gjithë banorët e krishterë. Kjo gojëdhënë thotë se ungjilli është
shkruar me dorën e vetë atit tonë shenjtor ndër shenjtorët, Gjon Gojarti (Joan Chrysostomos),
kryepeshkop i Konstandinopojës. Në kujtim të këtij shenjti, çdo vit, më 27 janar, bëhet meshë
e shenjtë kryepriftërore dhe panair 2. Me këtë rast nxirret edhe ky ungjill, për nderim, në
kishën e shenjtë. Të gjithë të krishterët e mbledhur nga çdo anë vijnë duke e puthur me
shumë shprestari, nder dhe respekt.
Elemente të fjalëve të këtij ungjilli të shenjtë janë të arta. Po kështu edhe shkronjat e para, të
cilat janë të gjitha të mëdha. Gjithashtu, të katër ungjijtë që përfshihen në të 3, zbukurohen
duke pasur në fillim shembëllimin e portretit të secilit ungjillor, të pikturuar me ar.

B
Një tjetër dorëshkrim shumë i hershëm, që përmban tekstin e dy ungjillorëve, të Mateut dhe
Markut, gjendet në Kishën e Shën Gjergjit të po kësaj lagjeje 4. Fjalët e tekstit janë të shkruara
me argjend mbi membranë (nënkupto: pergamenë) me ngjyrë vishnje të errët 5, ndërsa
shkronjat e para janë të gdhendura në ar dhe argjend, të harkuara 6.

C
Ekziston dhe një dorëshkrim tjetër, i ngjashëm me këtë ungjill, në membranë, i madh dhe me
shumë fletë. Dy kapakët i ka të veshur me argjend dhe të larë në ar. Ka dy shënime lart, ku
thuhet se është pronë e kishës katedrale të Mitropolisë sonë të Beratit (gr. Velegradon). Në
të njëjtën kishë gjendet edhe një ungjill tjetër, i shkruar mbi pergamenë, me format të vogël.

D
Ka edhe dy ungjij të tjerë të shkruar me dorë mbi pergamenë të bardhë, që ruhen në kishën
e lagjes së Mangalemit.


*Shënime të redaksisë*: _1. Marrë nga libri i Anthim Aleksudhit Përshkrim i shkurtër historik i mitropolisë
së Beratit dhe i vendeve që janë nën vartësinë e saj shpirtërore, botuar në Korfuz, në shtypshkronjën
Ionia të vëllezërve Kaonë, 1868. Autori ka qenë mitropolit i Beratit. Në tekstin origjinal përdoret rregullisht
termi membranë për pergamenë. Të gjitha shënimet në korsiv dhe ato të brendashkruara në tekst
janë të redaksisë.
2. Këtu fjala panair ka kuptimin e grumbullimit masiv të besimtarëve.
3. Nga këto të dhëna nuk mund të besohet se autori e ka fjalën për Liturgjinë e Shën Gjon Gojartit,
dorëshkrim, një prej kodikëve që e përshkroi edhe Batiffol-i, por më pas u zhduk pa gjurmë.
4. Sipas përshkrimit të Aleksudhit, është fjala për Kodikun e Purput të Beratit, dyungjillësh, pagëzuar
me këtë emër disa vite më vonë nga P. Batiffol.
5. Ngjyra vishnje e errët terminologjikisht i përgjigjet së purpurtës perandorake (purple imperiale), e
cila, prej shekullit të 4-t e në vijim, për disa shekuj me radhë, u përdor përjashtimisht në shkrimet e
shenjta.
6. Shënim i vetë autorit: Mbi njërin prej dy kapakëve (në tekst, shprehimisht: pllakave) gjendet një
shënim, i shkruar me gërma të epokës së lashtë (nënkupto: antike), ku thuhet: Shikojini gërmat e
Shën Gjon Gojartit, që gjenden në këtë ungjill, (të shkruar) me vetë dorën e tij, kur ai ishte në Antioki, në
atdheun e vet, shërbëtor i Krishtit. Deri në epokën kur ai jetoi, nga shumë vetë shkruhej me germa të
thjeshta. Por theksimi i fuqisë së shkronjave nëpërmjet shenjave të arta, domethënë nëpërmjet oksias,
varias, perispomenit, dhasisë dhe psilisë (janë thekse dhe tone gjuhësorë në greqishten antike),
nuk mjaftonte. Megjithëse këto tekste kanë pasur të katër ungjijtë, ky që ka mbetur ka vetëm Ungjillin
sipas Mateut dhe atë sipas Markut. Ndërsa ungjijtë sipas Lukës dhe Gjonit humbën. Ndërtuesi i manastirit
të Teologut (Gjon Teologu) e mori dorëshkrimin në manastir, nga kujdesi dhe admirimi, në shenjë nderimi
ndaj Shën Gjon Gojartit dhe si dëshmi e devocionit që kishte për Krishtin. Ndërsa humbja e ungjijve që
mungojnë ndodhi kur librat e Teologut u grabitën nga frankët, të quajtur kampanezë (nënkupto: frankët
e Shampanjës: fr. Champagne). Shikoni sa i veçantë është ngjyrimi i shkronjave, por edhe sa e bukur
është forma e tyre! Ungjilli i Teologut, i shkruar në Patmo, është i varfër me këto shkronja, siç pashë me
vetë sytë e mi në Efes._

----------


## Albo

*DORËSHKRIMI GREQISHT [EN GREC] NGA BERATI I SHQIPËRISË*
_Codex Purpureus F 1_

PIERRE BATIFFOL

I.
Berati2 është një qytet i vogël osman [i Perandorisë Osmane], i vendosur në hyrje të qafëmalit
Apsus [Osumi i sotëm]. Për të arritur në Berat nga porti më i afërt, Vlora, duhen pesëmbëdhjetë
orë kalërim; rruga pothuajse nuk ekziston fare. Qyteti është i besimit musliman; nga larg
dallohen minaret, të cilat zgjaten mbi shtëpitë e bardha dhe kopshtet e tyre; në hyrje të qytetit
ndeshim varrezat e vjetra të të parëve. Tregu është në qendër të qytetit: ndeshim haxhi dhe
hoxhë me turban në kokë, ushtarë dhe zyrtarë turq; herë pas here edhe gegë e vllehë, tregtarë
nga rrethinat e Elbasanit; përfundimisht edhe shumë hebrej, të cilët dallohen nga fesi i zi; por,
gjithsesi, dominojnë shqiptarët dhe gjuha shqipe. Pjesa e qytetit të vjetër është e rrethuar me
mure gjysmë të rrënuara nga koha bizantine; këtu është lagjja Kala, tokë e grekëve
[ortodoksëve], e të krishterëve, në të cilën nuk gjejmë asnjë gjurmë të xhamive apo pazarit,
ngaqë banorët janë të gjithë grekë [ortodoksë]. Në këtë pjesë ndodhet edhe shtëpia e
ipeshkvisë, e quajtur Mitropolia e shenjtë. Zbrita tatëpjetë në brendi të kalasë, ku mora me
qera një shtëpi, dritaret e së cilës shikonin bedenat e kalasë; kisha përshtypjen sikur po
vështroja jetën mesjetare bizantine, në themën Beratase3 .
Në mitropoli [ipeshkvi] më priti mitropoliti ortodoks, shkëlqesia e tij, prelati i shumëditur,
imzot Anthime Alexoudis. Peshkopi i mitropolisë së shenjtë i ishte përkushtuar arkeologjisë,
kur këtë ia lejonin punët dhe detyrat e shumta zyrtare. Është anëtar i jashtëm i Sinodit të
Stambollit [i Patrikanës?!], ku çdoherë e thërrasin me nofkën: miku i artit , nofkë të cilën
imzot Anthime Alexoudis vërtet e meriton. Ka zbuluar disa mbishkrime, ka botuar disa
medalione4 ; në shtëpinë e tij ka një koleksion modest, me shumë eksponate antike, me një
vlerë të jashtëzakonshme5 , koleksion që i bën nder të veçantë Mitropolisë.
Vetë qyteti i Beratit nuk është vendbanim antik, ngase nuk janë zbuluar mbishkrime, ndërtesa,
apo gjëra të tjera nga lashtësia6 . Në qytet kanë arritur disa eksponate nga antikiteti, por jo
shumë të rëndësishme. Mirëpo në qytet ruhen disa dorëshkrime, të cilat janë tepër të veçanta
dhe shumë të vjetra. Është e domosdoshme të theksoj se si i kam zbuluar dhe kush më ka
treguar për ekzistencën e tyre7 .
Kur, në vitin 1875, [Ludovico] Duchense ishte i ngarkuar me delegacionin që do të shkonte në
malin Athos [Malin e Shenjtë], u shkëput nga rruga dhe vajti deri në Patmos për të përshkruar
disa pjesë të dorëshkrimit në greqisht, N, të Testamentit të Ri [sot Codice N Vaticana?],
kustosi i bibliotekës së Théolog-ut, imzot Sakkélioni, i cili tash jeton në Athinë, i tërhoqi
vëmendjen për një vëllim tjetër të një dorëshkrimi greqisht, për të cilin mendonte se ishte i
ngjashëm me pjesët e dorëshkrimit N, ngaqë, sikurse ky i fundit, ishte i shkruar me shkronja
argjendi dhe në pergamenë të purpurt. Duke shënuar këtë të dhënë, Duchense e përmend
këtë dorëshkrim vetëm një herë, në vitin 1881, në një studim të tij kritik, si një kujtim të veçantë8 .
Në Greqi ky njoftim nuk ka shqetësuar askënd, por në Gjermani9 po; dhe mund të thuhet se
në vitin 1884 Duchense ishte i vetmi i cili në botën shkencore kishte njohuri për ekzistencën
e këtij dorëshkrimi [në pergamenë] të purpurt. Kur më ftoi që ta shikoj, kam kërkuar shënime
plotësuese, të cilat mi ka ofruar Sauvaire, konsulli francez në Janinë, me anë të letrës së
datës 27 nëntor 1884, ku ndër të tjera shkruan: Ipeshkvi i mitropolisë së Beratit, imzot Anthime
Alexoudis, para disa vjetësh, ka botuar në gjuhën greke studimin: Description abrégée et
historique de la sainte métropole de Belgrade, aujourdhui Bérat10 [Vështrim i shkurtër historik
i mitropolisë së shenjtë të Belegradit, Beratit të sotëm], vepër kjo shumë pak e njohur dhe,
sipas mendimit tim, nuk ekziston asnjë përkthim [i saj] në ndonjë gjuhë tjetër. Vepra ka këtë
përmbajtje (marr guximin të bëj një përkthim fjalë për fjalë të saj):
Kap. IX. Dorëshkrime të vjetra në pergamenë. Mitropolia e Beratit ruan edhe disa dorëshkrime
dhe libra të shenjtë:
1. Ungjillin e shenjtë, i cili ruhet në kishën e ungjillizimit [në terminologjinë zyrtare të kishës së
ritualit Lindor - evangjelista] në kalanë e Beratit, të cilin të gjithë besimtarët e krishterë e
besojnë dhe e nderojnë, sipas traditës së lashtë, si dorëshkrimi i atit tonë, Shën Gjon Gojartit,
kryeipeshkvit të Kostandinopojës, për festën e të cilit, çdo vit, këndohet mesha e shenjtë
ipeshkvnore. Gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe, sa zgjat kjo meshë, dorëshkrimi është i ekspozuar për
besimtarët, që të gjithë të mund ta shikojnë, ta puthin, ta nderojnë, duke u përkulur para tij me
respektin më të madh. Shkronjat e këtij ungjilli të shenjtë janë të shkruara me flori [të gjitha
janë maiuscule], si dhe të gjitha inicialet e çdo kapitulli. Në fillim të çdonjërit nga të katër
ungjijtë është portreti i ungjillorit, i punuar prej floriri.
2. Ungjilli i dytë, po ashtu, është shumë i vjetër dhe përmban vetëm tekstin e ungjijve sipas
Mateut dhe sipas Markut. Ruhet në Kishën e Shën Gjergjit, në të njëjtën famulli. Shkronjat
janë prej argjendi të shkruara në pergamenë me ngjyrë qershie [të kuqe] të mbyllur, ndërsa
inicialet janë të shkruara me flori dhe argjend, të vëna në rreth dhe brenda kornizës. Në
njërën anë të kopertinës është, me shkronja të një kohe shumë të lashtë, e shkruar kjo fjali:
Shikojini shkronjat e këtij ungjilli, të shkruara me dorën e vetë Shën Gjon Gojartit, kur ishte
meshtar i ungjillit në atdheun e tij në Antioki....
3. Një dorëshkrim tjetër ungjillor, mjaft i madh dhe shumë i rëndë, i lidhur me kopertina prej
argjendi, sikurse edhe dy të parët, është pronë e kaptolit11 tonë. Në të njëjtën kishë ruhet
edhe një ungjill tjetër i formatit të vogël, i shkruar në pergamenë.
4. Në fund fare ekzistojnë edhe dy dorëshkrime të ungjijve, në pergamenë të bardhë, të cilët
ruhen në kishën e Mangalemit12 .
Me këtë pjesë të veprës së Alexoudis-it ne u njohëm me dorëshkrimet ungjillore të Beratit.
Mendoj se është e domosdoshme të [shpjegoj diçka këtu fillimisht], ngase duhen sqaruar
disa hipoteza të dyshimta, për të cilat më ka folur në Athinë Sakkélioni 13 . Ky pretendon se
zbulimi i parë i Beratinus-it i takon Alexoudis-it dhe, për të përforcuar një ide të tillë për ipeshkvin
arkeolog, bën citimin e këtyre radhëve, të cilat ne i përkthyem, duke pretenduar se [më parë]
nuk kishte asnjë njohuri për këtë, gjë që hapur vërehet se nuk është e saktë.

II.
Koleksioni i dorëshkrimeve që gjenden në Berat është i ndarë në grupe të ndryshme. Secila
kishë, dhe të tilla janë disa, ka disa dorëshkrime të këtyre librave liturgjikë, si, p.sh., Kisha e
Shën Gjergjit dhe kisha e ungjillizimit [evangjelistës]. Posaçërisht duhet theksuar se ipeshkvi
është pronar i disa dorëshkrimeve, të cilat i ruan në shtëpinë e tij, në ipeshkvi [mitropoli]. Por,
para se të merremi me Beratinus-in, më parë të ndalemi tek disa çështje të tjera që lidhen
me këto dorëshkrime.
Disa dorëshkrime janë të zakonshme: të gjitha që kam mundur të shikoj ndodhen te
kryeipeshkvi [mitropoliti] dhe janë në rrëmujë të vërtetë, të lëna pas dore dhe në gjendje tepër
të rëndë. Më janë dhënë me shumë rezerva, kështu që kam qenë i detyruar ti shikoj në orët
e fundit të qëndrimit tim në Berat. Ia kam arritur që të bëj një përshkrim shumë përmbledhës,
edhe pse nuk jam shumë i sigurt nëse ia kam arritur ti shikoj të gjitha.
Të gjitha këto dorëshkrime janë me tematikë kishtare. Kam shikuar tre vëllime dorëshkrimesh.
Vëllimi i parë I është dorëshkrim në letër, format in quatro, një dorëshkrim i shekullit të 15-të;
Vëllimi i dytë [II] është diçka më i vjetër se i pari, gjithashtu është dorëshkrim në letër, format
i vogël, in folio;
Vëllimi i tretë [III] daton aty nga fundi i shekullit të 12-të ose fillimi i shekullit të 13-të, është
format i vogël, in folio, sikur i mëparmi, por është i shkruar në pergamenë.
Do të veçoja [veç këtyre] dy vëllime me homilie [libër me omilie].
I pari [IV] është koleksion i dorëshkrimeve të Ungjillit sipas Markut, në lëkurë viçi [pergamenë],
format i madh, in quatro, një dorëshkrim nga fundi i shekullit të 12-të ose fillimi i shekullit të
13-të.
Vëllimi i dytë [V] është i ruajtur mirë. Ky dorëshkrim është koleksion homeliesh [omilie] të
Shën Gjon Gojartit, për Shën Gjonin; dorëshkrimi është në lëkurë viçi, me dimensione 22 cm
x 15 cm. Vëllimi ka 370 fletë me nga një kolonë për fletë (20 rreshta për çdo kolonë).
Përafërsisht është i së njëjtës kohë me atë të mëparshmin [IV].
Së bashku me këto pesë grupe dorëshkrimesh, duhet shtuar edhe: një koleksion rregullash
dhe dispozitash kishtare [kanon, nomokanon], me format in quatro nga shekulli i 15-të [VI];
një leksion [lectionary  fragment ungjillor apo Logos - ligjëratë patrologjike?] i dëmtuar nga
membrana [pergamenë], gjithashtu format in quatro nga shekulli i 13-të;
[VII] një diptik i dëmtuar shumë rëndë, i lidhur me kopertina druri me dimensione 22 x 15 cm,
nga i cili janë të ruajtura vetëm 77 fletë, dorëshkrimi i të cilit është nga fundi i shekullit të 14-
të. Ky libër, diptik, është vepër e famullisë Philanthopa, sipas të dhënave që gjejmë në titull:
Fillimi i diptikut nga famullia e Philanthop-it, dhe kjo famulli ndodhet në Janinë14 , siç më kanë
dëshmuar të tjerët.
[VIII]. Një diptik tjetër, përafërsisht nga e njëjta kohë, në një gjendje edhe më të keqe se i
mëparshmi, nga i cili na janë ruajtur vetëm 23 fletë, me dimensione 21 cm x 14 cm, i takon
Kishës së Shën Gjergjit, (Diptiku i Kishës së Shën Gjergjit);
Këtij dorëshkrimi do ti kthehemi edhe njëherë më vonë.
[IX]. Në fund, do të tërheq vëmendjen edhe mbi dy dorëshkrime të cilat kanë të bëjnë me
Shkrimin e Shenjtë:
Njëri dorëshkrim përmban Veprat e Apostujve [X]; ky ka 98 fletë; është i shkruar në pergamenë
dhe ka dimensionet: 22 cm x 16 cm. Çdo fletë përmban nga një kolonë, të shkruar me 17
rreshta. Është i shkruar me një kaligrafi të bukur korsive, nga shekulli i 12-të, ndërsa vetë
dorëshkrimi mban si datë krijimi vitin 1158 [përkatësisht: viti i krijimit të botës, sipas pikëpamjes
së kishës Lindore, shkurt a.m.-anno mondi-6666]. Dorëshkrimi është i shoqëruar me shënime
anash, në pjesën pa tekst, dhe është i zbukuruar me fije floriri të lidhura.
Pastaj kemi një ungjill [XI] të shekullit të 11-të, i shkruar në membranë [pergamenë], me një
kaligrafi të bukur korsive, i cili ka 255 fletë, me dimensione: 21 cm x 16 cm. Çdo fletë përmban
një kolonë, të shkruar me 25 rreshta. Dorëshkrimi ka katër ungjijtë, sipas rendit kanonik të
pranuar. I mungon letra e Caprianus-it [Karpianit]; në fillim të çdo vëllimi ndodhen kanonet
[tabelat] e Euseb-it, ndërsa në vetë tekstin, afër margjinave, janë shënimet e kapitujve të
Amonijev-it dhe Euseb-it. Katër miniatura të tipit të thjeshtë paraqesin katër ungjillorët; ndërsa
dekorimet janë plotësuar me disa shirita të pafinesë15 .
Krahas këtyre dorëshkrimeve të zakonshme duhet të paraqes edhe disa dorëshkrime
kaligrafike me një rëndësi të veçantë.
Në paralagjen Mangalem, në hyrje të urës së lashtë të Beratit, u njoftova për restaurimin e një
kishe që mbante emrin Fjetja e Shën Mërisë, që ishte bërë kohë më parë.
U njoftova se aty ruhej një ungjill nga shekulli i 4-t16 . Jam futur me plot emocione në kishë dhe
kam gjetur një ungjill që ka të paktën 8 shekuj [XII]. Ky është një dorëshkrim në pergamen me
260 fletë në in quatro; i shkruar me një korsiv, dhe i takon shekullit të 12-të. Teksti përmban
katër ungjijtë sipas rendit kanonik të pranuar. Fillon me një kanon të Euseb-it; ndërsa anash
tekstit janë disa shënime, së bashku me krerët sipas Amonijev-it dhe Euseb-it. Në fillim
dorëshkrimit i janë shtuar 20 fletë letre, në të cilat një dorë [e mëvonshme], e kohës së
vendosjes së këtyre fletëve, ka shkruar: Synaxaire. Në vëllim janë katër miniatura që shtrihen
në tërë faqen, të cilat paraqesin katër ungjillorët, në sfond floriri, të cilët janë të punuar me
ngjyra shumë të bukura. Kapitujt janë të zbukuruar me shirita të hollë, ndërsa kanonet e
Euseb-it janë të vëna mes kornizash me shtylla të zbukuruara me lule dhe portikë17 . Çdo
fletë e zbukuruar me dekorime është e mbuluar me mëndafsh të lashtë me vel purpuri18 .
Dorëshkrimi mban këtë shënim: Ky është një ungjill nga famullia e shenjtë Eleusi ose famullia
e re. E shkroi: shumë i dashuri, i shenjti, i denji mbret, zoti Theodor Komnen Laskari, i
ashtuquajturi Gjon Engjëlli, për shkak të mbrojtjes së shenjtit dhe engjëllit, monarkut Kalinik.
Ju, që këtë do ta lexoni, luteni që përmes të plotëfuqishmit, ti kërkoni Zotit, që të na
mëshirojë19.
Kuvendi i cekur është [Zonja Shën Mëri e mëshirës], ose ndoshta është i njëjti me atë nga
Mesebrija20 .
Selia ipeshkvnore ruan edhe një ungjill të shkruar në pergamenë, që është i veshur me
kopertina argjendi [XIII]. Ky ka 310 fletë, me dimensione 35 cm x 28.5 cm, dhe është i shkruar
në dy kolona. Është i shkruar me shkronja korsive të mëdha. Eshte dorëshkrim i shekullit të
11-të ose i fillimit të shekullit të 12-të. Inicialet janë jashtë kolonës së tekstit në një lartësi e cila
varion nga 3.5 cm deri në 5 cm; këto janë të praruara me flori dhe të plotësuara edhe me
ngjyrë blu të hapur [ngjyrë bojë qielli]. Edhe titujt janë të praruar me flori, por të shkruar me
shkronja të vogla, me një theksim të veçantë cinoberik. Çdo pjesë është e ndarë nga tjetra
me shirit floriri dhe ngjyrë blu të hapur21 .

III.
Këtyre dy dorëshkrimeve kaligrafike duhet tu bashkangjiten edhe dy dorëshkrime të tjera, të
një forme tjetër, tepër të veçanta:
- Liturgia argentea dhe
- Codex aureus Anthimi.
Ekziston një numër shumë i vogël i dorëshkrimeve të krysografisë bizantine22 . Citohen një
psaltir që gjendet në Londër, një ungjill i Firences dhe një tjetër i Shën Petërburgut. [Nga
këta], ky i fundit është i vetmi në purpur dhe në lëkurë viçi [pergamenë]23 . Shto këtu edhe
fragmentin e Uspenskit24 , nuk kemi njohuri për dorëshkrime të tjera25 . Dorëshkrimet me
sfond të purpurt, të shkruara me ngjyrë argjendi, nuk janë shumë të përhapura26 : Janë të
njohur vetëm libri i Gjenezës [Genesis, Vjenë]; psaltiri i Zyrihut, ungjilli Patmos-it, ungjilli i
Rossana-s dhe, nëse këtyre u bashkangjisim edhe fletët e palimpsestit nga Dublini27 dhe të
ungjillit të Vjenës [nga shekulli i 12-të], do të kemi një katalog përfundimtar të dorëshkrimeve
të njohura me pergamenë të purpurt, të shkruara me ngjyrë argjendi. Koleksioni i Beratit na
mundëson zgjerimin e këtij inventari me tre dorëshkrime të reja.

I. I pari nga këto dorëshkrime është pronë e imzot Alexoudis-it. Nuk kam arritur të zbuloj
origjinën e tij. Ky është: Liturgjia e shenjtë e Shën Gjon Gojartit [Chrysostome], shkruar me
germa korsive të bukura, për të cilin mund të thuhet pa asnjë dyshim se është i shekullit të
12-të28 . Ngjyra është e argjendtë, por emrat e shenjtorëve dhe përkujtimorja [dedikimi] janë
të praruar në flori, sikur edhe vetë titulli. Teksti nuk është i shkruar në fletë, por në role të
purpurta pergamene, me gjatësi prej dy metra e tetëdhjetë e pesë centimetrash [2.85 m] dhe
gjerësi prej njëzet e gjashtë centimetrash [26 cm]. Pjesa e jashtme, poshtë, është e dëmtuar;
është e shkruar në të dyja anët e rolesë, në një kolonë të gjerë trembëdhjetë centimetra [13
cm]. Përkujtimorja [dedikimi] është e rimuar, si në vijim:
mnhsqhti ke kai29
tvn svn doulwn; nikolaun
elenhV; grhgoriou; nikol
anastasiaV a; nataliaV a;
upatiaV; zenhV a; dhmh
triou kai annhVx30

II. Dorëshkrimi tjetër, të cilin në shenjë nderimi për imzot Anthime Alexoudis-in ne do ta
emërtojmë: Codex aureus Anthimi, i takon kishës së ungjillizimit (ekklhsia tou euaggelismou
thV qeotokou)31 dhe llogaritet autograf [me shkrimin e dorës] i Shën Gjon Gojartit32 . Është i
lidhur në kopertina argjendi të shtypur, fijet e të cilit sot janë të grisura. Dorëshkrimi ka 413
fletë, të lidhura nga 4 në një arak. Secila fletë ka dimensione prej 24 centimetrash lartësi dhe
19 cm gjerësi; ky është dimension i formatit të vogël: in quatro. Pergamena është shumë e
fortë, është e ngjyrosur me ngjyrë të purpurtë me theks blu në të hapur [ngjyrë bojë qielli], pa
theksime të zakonshme të elementeve të vjetra të së purpurtës, përmes llumit [mushtit] të
verës ose trëndafilit33 . Ngjyra është e artë. Çdo faqe ka nga një kolonë tekst, ndërsa kolona
ka 17 rreshta si edhe te Codex Theodoræ në Shën Petërburg. Gjerësia e margjinave është
42 milimetra në kokë, 65 mm në këmbë, 34 mm në pjesët e brendshme dhe 58 mm në
këndet e jashtme. Në margjina ndodhen shënimet e kapitujve të Amonijev-Euseb-it, të
ashtuquajtura kefalaia,34 . Në fillim të çdo ungjilli është një grumbull kefalaia35. Aq sa kam
mundur të gjykoj nga një krahasim pjesërisht i themeltë, teksti nuk dallon nga tekstet e tjera të
traditës bizantine; është i shkruar në mënyrë shumë korrekte. Shkrimi është një korsiv i
shkëlqyeshëm, në të cilin ekziston vetëm pika dhe asnjë shenjë tjetër pikësimi [në origjinal:
interpunction]. Megjithatë, në çdo fjalë janë të shënuara thekset. Dorëshkrimi ka të njëtën
formë si ai te Codex Theodoræ36; por, në të vërtetë, unë në mes tyre vërej një dallim të
rëndësishëm: në Codex Anthimi grafema [ ] ka të njëjtën formë që e ndeshim edhe në
shekullin e 9-të, kurse te Codex Theodoræ kjo shenjë merr zvetënim në formë unciali [ ], që
nuk kemi mundur ta gjejmë në fund të shekullit të 10-të37 . Pa asnjë mëdyshje, mund ta
vendosim Codex Anthimi në shekullin e 10-të38 . Në fillim të çdo kapitulli, te të katër ungjijt,
është nga një miniaturë e vizatuar me ngjyrë floriri; vetëm trupi, pjesërisht, është i punuar me
ngjyrë, e cila pothuajse tërësisht është fshirë. Korniza e çdonjërës figurë është paraqitur në
mënyrë gjeometrike, ndërsa portreti i ungjillorëve është i tipit të thjeshtë [naiv]39 .

IV.
Më në fund arrijmë deri te dorëshkrimi më i rëndësishëm i thesarit beratas; ai të cilit i është
vënë emri Beratinus, si pronë e Kishës së Shën Gjergjit dhe që është ruajtur në shtëpinë e
ipeshkvit. Debatet [e mia] rreth këtij dorëshkrimi janë botuar në Mélanges të shkollës frënge
në Romë. Këtu disa çështje janë botuar përsëri, me një numër të madh përmirësimesh dhe
korrigjimesh të të dhënave të ndryshme, si dhe me shtojca të tjera. Dëshirojmë që shqyrtimi
ynë të shikohet dhe vlerësohet në dritën e këtyre versioneve të reja.
Disponojmë vetëm dy dokumente të cilat mund të na ndihmojnë në ndriçimin e historisë së
Beratinus-it. Dokumenti i parë është nga Diptiku i Kishës së Shën Gjergjit [Kodiku nr. IX këtu,
sipas renditjes së autorit]40 , të cilin e kam përmendur më herët, pjesët e shkëputura të të cilit
ndodhen në shtojcë. Në kronikën e Kishës së Shën Gjergjit, [në anëshkrim], përmendet njëfarë
Skouripékis, laik [shekullar] nga Berati, i cili e kishte për nder që emri i tij ishte shënuar në
diptik, për shërbimet që i kishte bërë famullisë41 dhe qytetit në vitin 1356. Është shkruar se në
atë vit serbët kishin ndërmarrë një fushatë të ashpër kundër Beratit [Belegradit]42 , të cilën
qyteti nuk kishte qenë në gjendje ta përballonte. Me këtë rast është dashur që me çdo kusht
të shpëtohej thesari kishtar i Beratit dhe lutjes së murgut Théodoulos i ishte përgjigjur me
përkushtim Skouripéki. Ai, së bashku me murgun, kishin ngarkuar në koshere bletësh 27
dorëshkrime me vlera të jashtëzakonshme, të cilat i kishte Theologu dhe Kisha e Shën
Gjergjit dhe i kishin vendosur në vend të sigurt.
Pason një regjistër i dëmtuar i dorëshkrimeve, i cili përmban libra liturgjikë dhe shërbese, një
regjistër të veçantë të dhuratave kishtare; një psaltir të krijuesit [ktitorit]; katër ungjij nga
Bullgaria[?]; dhe një vëllim dorëshkrimi të titulluar: Katër ungjij të shkruar me dorën e Shën
Gjon Gojartit në argjend43 .
Duke u mbështetur në shënimet e imzot Alexoudis-it44 , në fillim këtë dorëshkrim e kam
identifikuar si të njëjtë me atë të Codex aureus Anthimi. Por kuptimi i fjalës i shkruar me
argjend45 nuk lë vend për dyshim46 . Në të duhet të shikojmë sinonimin për i shkruar me
argjend47 . Atëherë [disa të dhëna rezultojnë] kundër mendimit të ipeshkvit beratas, i cili e
kishte shënuar si ungjill i praruar me argjend, ose i lidhur me argjend, çka në të vërtetë
kishte të bënte me Codex aureus. Në fakt, fjalia me këtë kuptim: ungjill i shkruar me shkronja
argjendi [sipas Alexoudes] duhej të shënonte vetëm Codex Beratinus. Por ndërkaq kemi
vërejtur praninë e dorëshkrimit tonë, në thesarin e Théologu-t të Beratit, që nga viti 1356.
Në kohën e sotme, emrin Théolog e mban vetëm një manastir, e ky është ai i Panagia
Ardéoussa. Por diptiku i Kishës së Shën Gjergjit na shërben si dëshmi se në shekullin e 15-
të ka ekzistuar një manastir në Berat me emrin e Shën Gjergjit dhe të Shën Gjonit-Ungjilltarit,
përkatësisht Théolog-ut, manastir i cili sot nuk ekziston më. Théolog-u, i cili kishte në
pronësi Codex F , nuk do të duhej të kërkohej dikund tjetër, pos në Berat. Na mbetet vetëm
edhe një gjë, që të interpretojmë edhe dokumentin e dytë, sipas të cilit ato që u pohuan më
lart për Théologu-n e Beratit janë identifikuar me atë të shquarin Théolog nga Patmosi48 .
Përmbajtja e dokumentit të dytë është shënimi49 i shkruar në fillim të Codex F që, sipas
mendimit tim, shkrimi është nga shekulli i kaluar [d.m.th. shekulli i 18-të]50 , pak më i hershëm
se sa lidhja e ungjillit me kopertinën e re [1805]. Analiza gramatikore e dorëshkrimit e vërteton
një parashikim të tillë. Lexojmë: Shikojini, ju, o lexues, këto shkronja të shkruara me dorën
e Shën Gjon Gojartit në kohën që ishte meshtari i ungjillit ... Shikoni ngjyrën e pakrahasueshme
të fletëve si dhe vizatimet e bukura të atyre shkronjave!
Për të sqaruar unicial-in51 e formës së shkronjave, autori shton: Gjatë kohës së Shën Gjon
Gojartit, shumë njerëz kanë shkruar me shkronja të ndara luta grammata52 dhe kanë
harruar të shënojnë forcën e shenjave të floririt [?]. Me këtë dëshiroj të theksoj veçanërisht
thekset e mprehta, ato të rënda dhe shenjat hundore, si dhe hakat e lehtë dhe të ashpër. Nga
të katër ungjijtë, të cilët përbënin një vëllim dorëshkrimi, kanë mbetur vetëm ai i Mateut dhe
i Markut, ndërsa pjesa që përmbante Ungjillin sipas Lukës dhe sipas Gjonit është zhdukur.
Sipas kësaj ne njohim Codex F; por, ja edhe një rrëfim i pabesueshëm dhe jo i sigurt që na
shërbehet: Themeluesi i Théologu-t53 e ka marrë këtë ungjill në manastirin e tij, për shkak
të një vizioni dhe një mrekullie eneken qeaV kai qaumatoV 54 , ose edhe këtë: për ta shikuar,
kundruar dhe për ta admiruar, veçanërisht në shenjë nderimi të Shën Gjon Gojartit; ndërsa
dëmtimi ka ndodhur në kohën kur frankët nga Kampanja [Champagne] kanë shkatërruar
librat e Théologu-t . Ky rrëfim bie ndesh me dy të dhëna, që janë kundërthënëse: Fjala
është për Beratin, nga vetë fakti se dorëshkrimi i kushtohet Shën Gjon Gojtarit dhe manastirit
të Théologu-t. Megjithëse lë për të kuptuar se rreziku erdhi nga frankët nga Kampanja
[Champagne], çfarë do të ishte shprehja e çuditshme që pason për një rrezik tjetër nga
çetat e Napolit55 , që kanë hyrë në Berat dhe kanë plaçkitur kalanë, ngase një gjë e tillë është
e padëgjuar56 . Aq më shumë, nëse ky fakt do të ishte i vërtetë, përkundër të gjithave sa
njohim nga burimet, kjo më së voni do të duhej të ndodhte në vitin 1281, derisa diptiku i
Kishës së Shën Gjergjit - dokument me më shumë vlerë se sa një shënim pa burim - dëshmitar
shumë i sigurt, na tregon vitin 1356, kur Codex F duhej të ruhej siç ishte, ende i plotë. Pas
kësaj vazhdon pohimi i të dhënave të tjera, që na ofron ky shënim, pa ndonjë mbështetje
historike dhe vlerë të rëndësishme historike.
Vetëm dy rreshtat e fundit mund të bënin përjashtim, ngase mund të pranohen si një dëshmi
vetjake. Ato mund të përkthehen në këtë mënyrë: Ungjilli i Théolog-ut, [të cilin ai e kishte]
shkruar në Patmos, ka gjithashtu shkronjat e (pa)ndara, ashtu siç i kam shikuar me sy të
mi, në Efes. Me fjalë të tjera, shkruesi i këtij shënimi pohon se në Efes ka shikuar një autograf
[?] të Shën Gjon Gojartit dhe dëshmon se shenjat grafike të ungjillit të përmendur janë të
ngjashme me ato të cilat i përkasin dorëshkrimit të Shën Gjon Gojartit. Kjo e dhënë nuk është
e pavlerë, por nuk na flet gjë për Beratinus-in.
Shkurtimisht, me shumë siguri, mund të pohojmë praninë e Codex F në Berat në shekullin
e 14-të. Ky është i vetmi përfundim për të cilin mund të themi me siguri se është i saktë; duke
u tërhequr nga hipotezat e mëparshme të pohuara, të shprehura me shumë rezerva.

V.
Codex Beratinus është në një kopertinë të re, e cila datohet në fillim të këtij shekulli [shekulli
i 19-të]. Kapakët brenda janë prej druri pishe. Frontespici është me dekorime argjendi të
gdhendura dhe të shtypura në sipërfaqe - punim i argjendarëve grekë [ortodoksë] me cilësi të
mesme. Ky mban shënimin: 1805. Faqet e para janë nga një letër e ashpër; e papastër [e
cila ishte e ruajtur në ndonjë tinar]. Në të janë ruajtur disa shënime. Faqen e parë e kemi
përshkruar dhe është në shtojcë, ndërsa dy të tjerat kanë një përshkrim të shkurtër të
dorëshkrimit, të shkruar me dorën e imzot Alexoudis-it. Si mbrojtje për faqen e parë, prej
lëkure viçi [pergamene], është vendosur një faqe letre, e shkëputur nga ndonjë ungjill i redaktuar
dhe i shtypur.
Dorëshkrimi numëron 190 fletë të pafaqosura57 , të cilat kanë qenë të lidhura fort, por si duket
libërlidhësi i ri ato gabimisht i ka prerë, në vend që tua linte këndet të lira dhe të paprera.
Fletët, të cilat në brendi kanë qenë të dëmtuara, ishin të përforcuara me një shirit të bardhë
letre; vetëm një fletë e kemi të lirë, dhe kjo është fleta me nr. 69. Fletët, të cilat kanë qenë të
dëmtuara horizontalisht apo vertikalisht, janë qepur me kujdes; pos fletët: 74, 115 dhe 134,
[të cilat] kanë mbetur në dy pjesë. Gjashtë faqet e para janë shumë të dëmtuara, shkronjat
janë të zbehura, ngjyra e purpurtë është zverdhur fare, për të mos thënë se është zhdukur;
por, që nga fleta 7, dorëshkrimi është në gjendje të shkëlqyeshme, pos fletëve 75-78, të cilat
janë të dëmtuara rëndë. Ungjilli sipas Mateut mbaron në kolonën e dytë të fletës 112 recto.
Fleta 112 verso nuk është e shkruar fare; ndërsa fletët 113 dhe 114 përmbajnë krerët e Ungjillit
sipas Markut. Ungjilli sipas Markut fillon me fletën 115. Këndi i poshtëm i fletëve 115 dhe 116
ka qenë i shqyer; është i plotësuar me letër të thjeshtë; në të njëjtën mënyrë është vepruar
edhe me fletën 121. Në fletën 144 vërehet një vrimë e madhe, e rrumbullakët, karakteristike
për lëkurën e viçit. Shkruesi këtë gjë e kishte parasysh kur ka shkruar rreshtat përkatës.
Fletët 177 dhe 181 janë në gjendje tepër të keqe; por të gjitha të tjerat në vazhdim janë në
gjendje të shkëlqyeshme, pos 4 fletëve të fundit, të cilat janë në gjendje të ngjashme me 6
fletët e fillimit.
Është më se e qartë se dorëshkrimi një kohë të gjatë nuk ka qenë i lidhur dhe ka qenë nën
ndikimin e lagështisë dhe pluhurit, para se të restaurohet në vitin 1805. Në këtë mënyrë,
dorëshkrimi ka humbur 40 fletë, të cilat përafërsisht mund ti shpërndanim në këtë mënyrë:
(pos krerëve të Ungjillit sipas Mateut dhe kopertinave): Mateu, I-VI, 3 = 25 fletë përafërsisht;
Mateu, VII, 7 = 1 fletë; Mateu, XVIII, 24-XIX, 3 = 2 fletë; Mateu, XXIII, 4-XXIII, 13 = 1 fletë; Marku,
XIV, 62-XVI, 20 = 12 fletë.
Pergamena është e fortë dhe me peshë të mesme, është shumë e thatë. Shkronjat zakonisht
nuk vërehen nga njëra anë [e fletës] në tjetrën. Lëkura e viçit është e lyer me ngjyrë të purpurt,
por sot dominon ngjyra vjollcë, e afërt me llumin e verës, që lë të nënkuptohet se në fillim ka
qenë ngjyrë e kuqe e theksuar.
Këndet e fletëve janë zverdhur nga kontaktet me ajrin. Lartësia e fletëve është 31.4 cm,
ndërsa gjerësia është 26.8 cm. Vijat në margjina dhe për radhët e shkruara janë bërë me
gërvishtje prej një pene të thatë, d.m.th. pa ngjyrë, ndërsa vërehet shumë qartë gdhendja
mjeshtërore në margjinën e qendrës. Çdo radhë përbëhet nga vija të dyfishta, të cilat kanë
shërbyer për të shënuar lartësinë e shkronjave, poshtë e lart. Çdo faqe ka nga dy kolona me
nga 17 rreshta. Numri i shkronjave është i ndryshueshëm nga 8 në 12 shkronja për për çdo
radhë, me një afërsi më shumë 9 se sa 10. Çdo kolonë është 21 cm e lartë dhe 10.9 cm e
gjerë. Margjina që ndan kolonat është e gjerë mesatarisht 3.5 cm. Në margjinën lart dhe në
vijën e veçantë afër këndit ndodhen vetëm kapitujt, pa ndonjë titull të zakonshëm, dhe këto
saktësisht mbi kolonën për të cilën bëhet fjalë. Numrat për referencat e shënimeve të Amonijev-
Euseb-it janë të shënuar në margjina. Ngjyra është prej floriri. Gërvishtja e penës është e
rrafshtë, pa njolla dhe e punuar me shumë kujdes.
Gjashtë fletët e para të Ungjillit sipas Mateut janë të shkruara me shkronja floriri dhe paraqesin
fjalët: PHR,I C, UC; njësoj është shkruar edhe radha e parë, si titull, te Ungjilli sipas Markut.
Shkronjat e para të kapitujve çdoherë janë shumë të theksuara, gati sa tërë gjerësia e
margjinës, dhe janë dyfish më të mëdha se sa shkronjat e zakonshme, por nuk kanë dekorime.
Vetëm shkronja O është e dekoruar me një kryq të vogël në mes. Meqenëse Ungjilli sipas
Mateut përfundon në mes të kolonës, zbrazësira është mbushur me një shirit floriri, me një
motiv të thjeshtë gjeometrik. Në disa raste të rralla shkruesi anon në anën e djathtë të margjinës
për të përfunduar fjalën e fundit në rreshtin e ri. Me këtë rast, shërbehet me shkronja më të
vogla se zakonisht.

Në këtë formë na paraqitet Codex Beratinus.

Dorëshkrimi i takon fazës së hershme [të vjetër] të unicial-it. Shkronjat e rrumbullakëta si: E,
Q, O, C asnjëherë nuk janë të zgjatura; ndërsa shkronja kuadrat si: H, M, N, P nuk janë
asnjëherë në pozicion kënddrejtë; as kur ndodhen në fund të rreshtit. Të gjitha shkronjat kanë
pozicion të drejtë dhe askund asnjëra nga ato nuk qëndron pjerrtas. Shkronjat janë të rregullta
dhe asnjëherë nuk kalojnë vijat që kufizojnë rreshat, poshtë e lart; bile as z ose ax. Të vetmet
shkronja që zgjaten poshtë vijave në rresht, janë R dhe U; ndërsa, në disa raste, shkronjat F
dhe Y kalojnë këndet e rreshtave në të dyja anët. Shkronjat e theksuara [inicialet], si p.sh. x
janë me kënde. Vija e drejtë e shkronjës x është e palidhur, lirshëm e hapur në krahë, por
gjithnjë duke mos marrë asnjëherë formën e çomages [keulenform], e njëjta gjë mund të
thuhet edhe për shkronjat T, P, G. Vija horizontale e shkronjës Q asnjëherë nuk del jashtë
rrethit, të cilin e ndan në dy pjesë të barabarta. Vijat e shkronjës E me saktësi e kalojnë mesin
e lakores, i cili është në formë gjysmëhëne, duke krijuar kështu një rënie të lehtë, në anën e
djathtë. Dy këndet e harqeve të shkronjave E dhe C, gjithashtu, janë disi të zbutura. Shkronja
W është pothuajse e mbyllur58 . Shkronjat e fillimit, [inicialet, nistoret], janë dyfish më të mëdha,
por janë të të njëjtit stil grafik, që do të thotë se i takojnë unicial-it të lashtë.
I shikuar në tërësi, autoshkrimi te Codex Beratinus është ndër më të bukurit të unicial-it të
lashtë, i ngjashëm me atë të Dioscoride-s së Vjenës59 ; mund të themi se është edhe më i
bukuri, i ngjashëm me Palimpsestin I7 nga Shën Petërburgu60 , për të cilin studiuesit mendojnë
se vjen nga fillimi i shekullit të 6-të.
Ky këndvështrim i fillimit është mbështetur në këto të dhëna: Dorëshkrimi nuk përmban shenjat
e theksave, dhe për këtë nuk mund të nxjerrim asnjë përfundim; nuk përmban as haket
[shenja të posaçme grafike të greqishtes antike], të cilat janë një tregues i sigurt i vjetërsisë
së dorëshkrimit61 . Këtu ndeshim në mënyrë absolute shkrimin scriptio continua pa asnjë
radhë; teksti është i shkruar gjatë tërë vijës së shënuar dhe fjalët nuk janë të ndara. Shenjat
e pikësimit vijnë në fund të fjalisë, të shënuara me një pikë të zgjatur, herë të thjeshtë, herë të
dyfishuar, të vënë nga mesi i lartësisë së shkronjave62 . Apostrofi që shënon elizionin nuk
përdoret rregullisht, por çdo herë vendoset kur shkronja e fundit është P63 . Mbi zanoret Ï dhe
 është e shënuar vija [një vijë e shkurtër sipër shkronjave, dijareza], veçanërisht atëherë kur
nuk janë pjesë e diftongut64 . Citatet e Testamentit të Vjetër65 janë të shënuara në margjina
me shenjën (>). Ligaturat janë të kufizuara në tre lloje: [ ] për mua66 , që e ndeshim që nga
shekulli i 4-të67, , [ ] për au, të cilën e përdor shkruesi i Dioscoride-s së Vjenës68 , dhe
grupëzimi i njohur autou si [ ] te Gueferbytanus P, edhe pse te Beratinus i gjejmë vetëm
dy herë69 . Janë përdorur shkurtesat më të vjetra [të moçme], si: QC, IC, KC, YC, XC, PHR,
MHR, PNA, ANOC, OYNOC (shpesh është përdorur edhe: OYPANOC), DAD, IHL70,
një herë edhe ILHM, ndërsa asnjëherë IHM. Kësaj i duhet shtuar edhe shkurtesa
përfundimtare n, në fund të rreshtit tw; dhe vetëm disa herë k për kai71 ; një herë EIN për
EINAI72 ; dhe një herë DOUNA për DOUNAI73 ; një herë KAQHCQ për KAQHCQAI74 ;
dhe një herë DIKOI për DIKAIOI75 ; por asnjëherë për [ ] dhe asnjëherë për: H N ,N H,
N K ,M H etj.; si dhe asnjëherë: [ ] dhe asnjëherë tjetër për: [ ]76. Vërejmë, pra, që asnjëra
nga parregullsitë e tekstit nuk mund të hedhë poshtë mendimin tonë të parë, se detajet e
shkrimit të Beratinus-it nuk mund të shkojnë më larg se shekulli i 6-të.
Kur bëhet fjalë për një dorëshkrim kaligrafik, është shumë vështirë për të përcaktuar me
saktësi kohën e krijimit të tij vetëm sipas formës dhe lashtësisë së shkronjave. Një element
me rëndësi te Beratinus-i është i mjaftueshëm për të na përkujtuar këtë. Shikuam se si
citohen numrat e ndarjes të Amonijon-it dhe kanonet e Eusebit, titujt e zakonshëm të krerëve
[kefalaia] të dorëshkrimit. Shkrimi i krerëve ka një formë tjetër nga ajo e tekstit; ky shkrim
është më pak i kujdesshëm dhe është i shkruar më shpejt, zgjatet dhe është më i hollë; në të
njëjtën kohë, duke qenë i barabartë; në paraqitjen e unicial-eve në formën që e ndeshim në
shekullin e 8-të, që është ajo e rrumbullakta dhe kënddrejta77 . Mund të themi se këtë e ka
shkruar një dorë e dytë. Këtë mendim e kam pasur edhe në fillim, kur kam vërejtur se ngjyra
ishte më e kuqërremtë, ndërsa gërvishja më pak e theksuar; por ky ndryshim mund të
komentohet edhe në një mënyrë tjetër, si kthim i penës në njërën anë dhe një dorë e stërvitur
dhe e shpejtë në të shkruar. Unicial-i katror është i ngadaltë, i llogaritur mirë dhe me stil jo
shumë të veçantë; në momentet kur shkruesi ka nxituar ose ka qenë i pavëmendshëm,
bëhet zgjatja e vijave dhe, në të njëjtën kohë, dorëshkrimi i tij fiton një formë moderne, kështu
që ky shpjegim do të ishte i mjaftueshëm për të sqaruar ekzistencën e dy shkrimeve, origjinën
e tyre dhe të identitetit të ndryshëm. Megjithatë, nga forma e këtyre dy shkrimeve, vështirë
mund të dallohen se cili është nga shekulli i 6-të dhe cili nga shekulli i 7-të.
Një rast i tillë nuk është ri. Diçka e ngjashme është edhe për tre dorëshkrimet e Testamentit
të Ri. Tek Codex Zacynthius X, nëse shikojmë dorëshkrimin, mendohet se teksti është i
shekullit të 8-të, për faktin se e njëta dorë është e identifikuar si për shkrimin, ashtu edhe për
dekorimet! Në të vërtetë, Treguelles, këtë dorëshkrim e daton të shekullit të 8-të, por sot jemi
të mendimit se duhet konsideruar më i lashtë [vjetër], për vetë faktin e mënyrës së shkrimit të
vetë tekstit78 . Ky është rasti i parë. Pyetje e ngjashme është parashturar edhe në lidhje me
Guelferbytanus P, ngase, sikur edhe te rasti i Beratinus-it, kemi tekst me unicial në formë
kuadrat, sikur edhe kapitujt79 [kefalaia] në formën unicial kënddrejtë; me këtë rast duhet të
theksojmë se nëse unicial-i i krerëve80 është shumë i ngjashëm me unicial-in e kefalaia81 të
Beratinus-it, vetë teksti ka disa karakteristika të cilat e bëjnë disi më të ri se sa shkronajt te
Beratinus-i. Kjo vërehet sidomos te: A, D dhe W . Megjithatë, askush nuk ka dyshuar në
përfundimet e Tischendorf-it, i cili Guelferbytanus P e ka datuar të shekullit të 6-të82 . Ky
është rasti i dytë. Më në fund te Rossanensis sikur të izolonim kapitujt83 , dhe shënimet e
Amonijev-it dhe Eusebit, ka ekzistuar mundësia që ta datonim në shekullin e 7-të, por kjo gjë
nuk e ka penguar Gebhard-in që të bënte datimin e Rossanenis në shekullin e 6-të, në bazë
të elementeve të shkëlqyera arkelologjike dhe paleografike84 . Ky është rasti i tretë.
Këto tre raste nuk janë zgjidhje përfundimtare për pyetjen tonë, por do të na shërbejnë që,
duke bërë krahasime me dorëshkrimin e fundit, të mund të nxjerrim një gjykim të sigurt dhe
përfundimtar. Rossanenis mund të na shërbejë në mënyrë të shkëlqyer për të bërë krahasime:
mendojmë se shkrimi i tij tipik dhe datimi i tij janë të sigurtë dhe përfundimtarë85 . Shkrimi te
Rossanenis është më i ngjeshur [i afruar, ngjitur] se sa te Beratinus; kjo është larg çfarëdo
dyshimi për tekstin, në të cilin ndeshim 20 rreshta për kolonë, me përafërsisht 11 shkronja
për një rresht; ndërsa te Beratinus kemi 17 rreshta me nga 9 shkronja, përafërsisht, për
rresht, me një format pothuaj me përmasa identike të të dy dorëshkrimeve. Por kapitujt86 ,
janë më shumë të ngjeshur [afruar, ngjitur] te F 87 se sa te S88 , sikur që edhe shënimet e
Amonijev-it dhe Euseb-it janë më të vogla te F 89 se sa te S90 . Vërejmë se te të dy dorëshkrimet
kemi vetëm një element kontradiktor për krahasime; por edhe sikur mos të ishte kështu, nga
kjo nuk do të mund të përfundonim asgjë, ngase madhësia e shkronjave nuk është e dhënë
kronografike91 . Kam pohuar më lart se te Beratinus-i shkronajt e rrumbullakëta nuk zgjaten
dhe se shkronjat kuadrate asnjëherë nuk janë kënddrejta, as në fund të rreshtit; për këtë gjë
unë jam kritikuar në disa raste, kur u botuan faksimilet përkatëse92 . Por, pas rishikimit të
përshkrimeve që kam bërë, kam mundësi që me siguri të mbroj qëndrimin tim fillestar.
Ekzistenca vetëm e disa formave kënddrejta ose kuadrate ka mundësi që ta bëjë më të ri
Beratinus-in në raport me Rosanensis-in; ndërsa, në anën tjetër, disa faktorë te Rosanensis
duken më të rij se sa elementet e tjera në raport me Beratinus. P.sh., në fund të rreshtave,
shkronjat A kanë një rënie pingule më të lehtë dajthtas; w hapen dhe janë shumë më të
sheshura; pra, janë këto dy shenja të cilat si të tilla paraqiten në shekullin e 7-të, dhe të cilat
Beratinus nuk i njeh fare. Me këtë rast shtojmë këtu edhe shkurtesat dhe shkronjat e
bashkangjitura, të cilat i kemi përmendur më lart e të cilat janë më të shumta te Codex F se
sa te Codex S. Me një fjalë, meqenëse dukja e përgjithshme e të dy shkrimeve është e njëjtë,
nuk besoj se ky detaj i shkrimit mund të dëshmojë për krijimin e mëvonshëm të dorëshkrimit
nga Berati në raport me atë nga Rossana; përkundrazi, mund të jetë e kundërta. Nëse, pra,
për dorëshkrimin nga Rossana mendohet se është nga fundi i shekullit të 6-të, dhe për
dorëshkrimin nga Berati mund të pohohet me siguri se është nga e njëjta periudhë.

VI.
Na ka mbetur që të shqyrtojmë tekstin e Beratinus F : qëllimi im është përcaktimi i karakterit
specifik të Beratinus-it, duke u mbështetur në vetë dorëshkrimin, si dhe duke shikuar raportet
me dorëshkrimet kryesore të Testamentit të Ri; pra, duhen theksuar leksionet [lectionary,
mësimet, perikopetë]93 e tij; si dhe duhen zbuluar ngjashmëritë e tyre.
Leksionet janë të shumta dhe tipike për Beratinus-in. Nëse anashkalojmë ato të cilat janë
variacione94 grafike të pastra, ballafaqohemi me leksione të cilat janë fillimisht të parafrazuara
dhe të cilat janë krijuar vetvetiu ose nën ndikimin paralel të pjesëve të tjera të ungjijve të tjerë.
- Mateu VIII, 14, Shikoi vjehrrën e tij të shtrirë dhe në ethe - shih: Mateu IX, 2; Marku VII, 30;
IX, 28, I afrohen të verbërit, duke kërkuar, ndërsa ai thotë...95 ; IX, 30, Menjëherë i hapen
sytë e tij; XI, 18, Vjen Gjon Pagëzori, as nuk hëngri gjë, as nuk piu.96 ; XII, 18, I dashuri (im)
në të cilin shpirti im kishte gëzim.97 ; XII, 43, Shpirt i papastër del (nga) njeriu.98 ; XIII, 26, U
duk edhe egjra; XIV, 23, Të luteni (ndodhej shumë larg tokës) në mbrëmje.99
- Mateu, XIV, 24, Era ju ishte kundërshtar. Për të katërtën....100 ; XVI, 7, (ata në vete) mendonin
duke folur; XVI, 21, Dhe nga populli (poetët) dhe se do të vritej. Krerëve [pleqve] të popullit101 ;
XVI, 28, Vërtet (vërtet), ju them.102 ; XVII, 18, Jezusi e urdhëroi (duke i thënë: dil) dhe doli.;
XX, 6, Gjeti të tjerët duke ndenjur (në shesh) të papunë103 ; XX, 15, Ose, nuk më lejohet të
bëj çfarë të dëshiroj.104 ; XXI, 2, Sapo (hyni) do ta gjeni.105 ; XXI, 3, dërgoni ata (ashtu). Po
këtë.106 ; XXI, 5, Mbreti yt po vjen zemërbutë.107 ; XXI, 10, Në lartësi (i vinin në takim shumë,
të gëzuar, duke lavdëruar Zotin, të shumtën për atë që kishin shikuar). Kur ai hyri.108 ; XXI,
21, A keni besim (sikur kokërr fiku) dhe nëse nuk dyshoni.109 ; XXI, 38, Kjo e jona do të jetë
(e tij) trashëgimi. Dhe e kapën.110 ; XXII, 3, Dhe njëra do të mbetet.111 ; XXIV, 41, Tënden
(thuaju të pranishmëve).112 ; XXV, 21, (I) thotë Zotëri.113 ; XXVI, 53, Ose (mendoni) po. Në
vend: mendoni; XXVI, 65, Dëgjuat blasfeminë për [sharjen] Zotin (nga goja e tij).114 ; XXVII,
1, Krerët [pleqtë] e popullit (për Jezusin) ta vrasin (Jezusin) dhe ...
- Mateu XXVII, 16, Atëherë kishin një të burgosur famëkeq me emrin Barnaba (i cili për
shkak të vrasjeve dhe rebelimit ishte futur në burg) kur është sjellë.115 ;
- Marku, I, 17, Ju thotë (Jezusi): Ejani.116 ; II, 3, Erdhën te ai (disa) duke bartur të paralizuarin;
II, 26, Nuk u është e lejuar të ushqehen, përpos (udhëheqësve) priftërinjve.117 ; IV, 10, E
pyetën ata rreth tij së bashku me të dymbëdhjetët (na sqaroni) rrëfimin!.118 ; IV, 33, Ju rrëfen
rrëfimin ashtu që ata mundën ta kuptonin.; V, 10, Që të mos i dërgonte jashtë atdheut, dhe
atje ndodheshin.119 ; V, 26, Duke shpenzuar të tijën (pasurinë); VI, 14, Dhe ju thotë
(shërbëtorëve të tij) po120 ; VI, 35, Nxënësit e tij (thoshin).121 ; VI, 51, Dhe qetësoi erën dhe
i shpëtoi ata duke i dërguar; Dhe përmbi masën në mes tyre122 ; VIII, 30, Që askujt të mos
i flasin këto, për të.123 ; VIII, 38, Në këtë kurorëshkelje dhe gjak të gabuar.124 ; IX, 47, Flake
atë (dhe flake nga vetja) do të ndihesh më mirë.125 ; XI, 3, Dhe menjëherë dërgoi këtu.126 ;
XI, 4, Jashtë (në) rrugë.127 ; XI, 24, (dhe) për këtë.; XIII, 9, Këto janë fillimet e pikëllimit.128 ;
XIV, 5, Ai vaj mund të shitet.129 ; XVI, 11, për të dhënë para.
Nga këto leksione të ndryshme, të cilat i kemi cituar, pothuajse asnjëri nuk është i papritur,
dhe të gjitha mund të sqarohen me rregulla të traditës gojore; po tash, përkundrazi, ja një
numër leksionesh për të cilat mendojmë se ndoshta mund të gjejmë paramendim, dhe në të
cilat mund të zbulohej diçka e ngjashme me F . Nuk e di nëse është e domosdoshme që të
përkujtoj se për çfarëdo që ka të bëjë me familjen e dorëshkrimeve greqisht të Testamentit të
Ri, do ti përmbahemi klasifikimit të G. Westcottit dhe Hortit.
Ja disa leksione për të cilat mund të pohohet se janë burimore dhe të veçanta: conflate
readings:

1. Te Mateu XVI, 4, lexojmë: Ai ju përgjigjet: Në mbrëmje flisni: do të jetë një ditë e bukur,
ngase qielli është i skuqur! Në mëngjes: sot do të jetë ftohtë, ngase qielli është skuqur dhe i
vranët! Hipokrit, fytyrën e Zotit dini ta komentoni, ndërsa shenjat e kohës nuk mundeni130 .
Sot është e pranuar e tërë fjalia e cila fillon: Në mbrëmje131 , dhe përfundon me shtojcën:
Ndërsa shenjat e kohës nuk mundeni132 , po ky supozim vërtetohet jo vetëm përmes
dëshmisë së dorëshkrimeve sikur që është ajo: Sinaïticus dhe Alexandrinus, por edhe përmes
dëshmisë së Shën Jeronimit, Origenit si dhe versionit të Cruetonit. Mungesën duhet llogaritur
si leksion të lashtë [vjetër], derisa interpozicionin si shkallë të lartë të leksioneve të perëndimit
e cila na paraqietet edhe në: Codex Bezæ, Vetus latina133 , Vulgata etj. Një ndikim i tillë i
dyfishtë ka lënë gjurmë edhe në Codex Beratinus, shtesa është me vend; por, në vend se të
shkrihet me tekstin, ajo lë gjurmë të dukshme, posaçërisht pas përsëritjes: ai duke mu
përgjigjur pohonte.

2. Rastet e tjera na tregojnë pak a shumë mënyrën përmbajtësore, kombinimet e ndryshme
të një tradite të njëjtë.
Te Mateu XXIV, 45, ndeshim dy tradita, që për njërën lexohet: bashkëbanuesve të tij, ndërsa
për tjetrën: për shkak të nderimit ndaj tij. Te Beratinus do të ndeshim të dy leximet, dhe
sipas tij do të kemi: për shërbëtorin e shtëpisë.

3. Te Marku, II, 18, leksioni është i dyfishtë. Në dorëshkrimet më të vjetra lexojmë: Nxënësit
e Gjonit dhe farisejtë, ndërsa në dorëshkrimet më të reja lexojmë: dhe ata nga farisejtë.
Beratinus, njëkohësisht është i lidhur me të dy leximet; dhe në të është [lexojmë]: Nxënësit
e Gjonit dhe ata nga farisejtë.

4. Te Marku, VI, 17, ndodhen edhe dy leksione të tjera:
e kapin Gjonin dhe e fusin në burg - leksioni i parë; E lidhin dhe e fusin në burg - leksioni
i dytë, i Perëndimit. Në Beratinus shkruan: e kapin Gjonin dhe e fusin në burg, dhe me këtë
kemi edhe nga një conflate reading të leksionit të parë dhe atij të Perëndimit. Vërejmë kalimthi
se conflate reading e tyre është e ngjashme me versionin Peschita.

5. Ja dhe rasti i fundit:
Te Marku, X, 21, lexojmë, me një numër të madh në korsiv dhe me një kualitet të lartë, disa
unicial-e (K, M, N, P ), dhe i thotë: Dëshiron të jesh i përkryer, të mungon vetëm, ndërsa
leksioni i vjetër: dhe i thotë, të mungon vetëm, ndërsa Beratinus ka një variant mjaft të
çuditshëm: dhe i thotë nëse dëshiron, të mungon vetëm. Nuk shikoj asnjë shkak që nëse
dëshiron dhe prania e tij, të mund të shpjegohet, sipas mendimit tim, vetëm në dy mënyra:
ose shkruesi e ka harruar [tejkaluar]: të jesh i përkryer, ose nuk ka dëshiruar të fshijë: nëse
dëshiron. Në rastin e parë, bëhet fjalë për një gabim të rëndë të shkruesit, për një shkrues
kaq të kujdesshëm; në rastin e dytë, kjo është shenjë e mungesës së kujdesit dhe kritikës.
Nuk mund të marr guximin që me të dhëna kaq të pakta të jem i sigurt për t`i vënë në dyshim;
por besoj se ato që janë në vijim mund të vënë jashtë çdo dyshimi dhe konkurrence të dyja
traditat, të cilat i kemi zbuluar te një numër i vogël i conflate reading, nëse nuk do të ishte e
mundur të tregohen qëllimet kritike, të shkruesit të dorëshkrimit tonë.
Një vëzhgim i veçantë është i domosdoshëm para se të vazhdojmë më tutje. Kur flasim për
dy tradita, të cilat bëjnë konkurrencë për ti shëmbëllyer [ngjarë] tekstit të Beratinus-it, nuk
mund të mohohet fakti se ekziston një traditë absolute e traditës së tekstit të Testamentit të
Ri, gjë që ekziston për disa tekste klasike. Pasiqë të bëjmë një gjysmë përjashtimi për
Vaticanus-in, për të cilin konsiderojmë se është tregues tipik, i saktë dhe i pastër i tekstit
neutral, një gjë të tillë mund ta themi edhe për Codex Bezæ, i cili është përfaqësuesi më tipik
i dëshmisë së tekstit perëndimor, kjo gjë mund të thuhet edhe për tekstet greke të periudhës
së mirë, që d.m.th. për ato tekste të cilat, pak a shumë, nuk janë të lidhura as me traditën
siriane, por nuk janë të pranuara as si tekste; por që janë në një shkallë të lartë botimi variorum,
repektivisht tekste të përziera.

Të provojmë ti saktësojmë te Beratinus.

Pa u hamendur fare, mund të supozojmë se në sfondin [membranën] e dorëshkrimit Sirian,
pjesa dërmuese e leksioneve është në favor të leksioneve të Perëndimit. Do të ishte shumë
e vështirë, për të bërë një regjistër të saktë; por do të kufizohem në regjistrin e atyre
përgjithësisht më të njohurave.
Mateu, VII, 21, Atit tim në qiell (ai do të shkojë në mbretërinë qiellore).134 ; X, 12, Përshëndeteni
(duke thënë: paqe në këtë shtëpi!).135 ; XII, 10, dhe ja ishte (aty) njeriu.136 ; XIV, 2, Nuk
është ai Gjoni (Pagëzuesi të cilit unë, kam dhënë urdhër t`i shkurtohet koka.137 ; XVII, 1, dhe
(ndodhi) pas disa ditësh.138 ; XVII, 10, nga këta (të cilët më besojnë mua).139 ; XVIII, 12, dhe
çfarë mendoni ju.140 ; XX, 28, shpërblim për shumë (edhe ju kërkoni që nga i vogli të bëhet
i madh dhe i madhi të bëhet i vogël. Kur të hyni dhe të ftoheni në gosti, mos u ulni në tryezë
në ato vende në të cilat bini në sy, që asnjëherë të mos ju afrohet ndonjë i shquar, do të
afrohet një i ftuar i vogël dhe do të thotë: ejani më lart, dhe kjo do të jetë e dobishme). Kur
kanë dalë.141 ; XXI, 9, Në lartësi (i vinin në takim shumë, duke ju gëzuar dhe lavdëruar Zotin,
për të gjitha ato që kishin shikuar).142 ; XXVII, 35, (Që të përmbushen ato të cilat i ka thënë
profeti, dhe ju të shpërndani rrobat e mia, dhe pas rrobave të hidhni eshtrat).143 ; XVII, 40,
dhe ata folën (fatkeq) që e rrëzoi144 .
Marku, II, 23, dhe (prapë) ajo ndodhi.145 ; II, 24, Shiko çfarë (nxënësit tu) bëjnë në dhomë.146 ;
II, 26, Pos (vetëm udhëheqësve) priftërinjve.147 ; III, 14, (dhe i emëron apostuj).148 ; IV, 31,
Është kokrra më e vogël nga të gjitha.149 ; VI, 2, dhe shumë nga ata që e dëgjuan ishin të
entuziasmuar (me mësimin e tij), folën.150 ; VIII, 14, dhe (nxënësit e tij) harrojnë të marrin me
vete.151 ; VIII, 17, çfarë mendoni në zemrat tuaja;, të pabesë.152 ; VIII, 26, I flet: (shko në
shtëpinë tënde, në fshatin tënd).153 ; VIII, 34, (ik) me mua.154 ; IX, 21, Pyet Jezusi; shtojca:
Jezusi.155 ; XI, 13, (vetëm) fletë gjethi.156 ; XI, 31, dhe ju flet: çfarë të themi? Nëse themi.157 ;
XII, 38, në sheshe (punohej).158 ; XII, 43, ajo e varfra.159 ; XIII, 19, fatkeqësitë e tilla që
asnjëherë më parë nuk kishin ndodhur.160 ; XIV, 41, afër është (fundi), erdhi ora.161 ; XIV, 61,
dhe e pyeti (për së dyti) duke folur.162 .
Këto leksione të cilat tash i cituam janë të mjaftueshme që të konstatohet tipi perëndimor i
elementeve të ndryshme të Beratinus-it; në përpjesëtim më të vogël me të tjerat. Të shikojmë
tashi edhe leksionet për të cilat mund të mendohet se janë të lashta [vjetra] dhe joperëndimore.
Në këtë frymë do të shqyrtojmë shembujt në vazhdim:
Mateu, VI, 10, në tokë.163 ; VI, 25, çfarë do të hani (ose) çfarë do të pini.164 ; VII, 24, (do të
jetë) njeriu do të jetë i barabartë dhe i arsyeshëm.165 ; VIII, 13, shko, dhe ashtu siç ke
besuar;166 ; VIII, 13, dhe kur kapiteni [centurioni] u kthye në shtëpinë e tij, gjen djalin e tij të
shëruar.167 ; XIV, 19, nëpër bar.168 ; XVI, 20, Ky është Krishti. pa [mungon] Jezusi.169 ;
XVIII, 7, anija, megjithatë iku.. Është hequr: ka.170 ; XIX, 5, Atit (të tij); Dhe shton: atij.171 ;
XXII, 25, martohu.172 ; XXIV, 48, do të shkoni.173 ; XXVI, 8, vaj i bekuar.174 ; XXVIII, 19, Ikni
pra.175 .
Marku, III, 4, Kanë heshtur.176 ; IV, 11, fshehtësi.177 ; IV, 31, kokërr.178 ; VII, 11, nëse.179 ;
VIII, 15, shikoni (dhe) vështroni; Shtojcë: dhe.180 ; IX, 30, prej nga është).181 ; XII, 28,
vëzhgoni, shikoni.182 .
Me këtë çfarë kuptojmë nga leksionet, të cilat sapo i cituam, është se teksti i F , i cili sipas
origjinës sirik [kjo është një pikë e pakundërshtuar], me shumicë ka pranuar edhe variante
parasirike, qofshin ato të tipit Perëndimor - këto janë më të shumtat - qofshin ato të tipit
joperëndimor. Së bashku me këtë, pjesa josirike te F paraqet karakter analog me pjesët
josirike te N, te S, dhe te prototipi nga i cili rrjedh korsivi 13, 69, 124 dhe 346; këto janë fakte
të cilat statistika pa ndonjë problem mund ti vërtetojë; por për të cilat edhe citimet e
mëparshme janë të mjaftueshme.
Ndoshta mund të bëjmë edhe një hap përpara. Mund të thuhet se disa koincidenca të F me
N dhe S, ose me: 13-69-124-346, me siguri rrjedhin nga një tip [rrënjë] i përbashkët, që në
momentin e caktuar, drejtpërsëdrejti apo në mënyrë indirekte, kanë qenë të ndikuara. Po janë
në shtojcë edhe disa raste të koincidencës, të cilat do ta mbështesin këtë vëzhgim:
Mateu, XXIV, 18, mbrapa në.183 ; XXII, 38, e para dhe më e madhja (madhe).184 ; XXIII, 37, e
vrave.185 ; XXVII, 58, Trupi i Jezusit.186 ; XV, 31, që të shurdhërit të flasin;. Në pjesën
dërrmuese të dorëshkrimeve: që të shurdhërit të dëgjojnë; dhe: që të shurdhërit të dëgjojnë
e flasin.187 ; XVI, 4, dhe ai ju flet dhe ju përgjigjet; në: F; dhe duke ju përgjegjur Jezusi ju
flet; në: S.188 .
Marku, IV, 34, nuk ju ka folur asnjë fjalë.189 ; X, 5, urdhëroi.190 ; X, 36, dhe Jezusi.191 ; XIII,
32, në atë moment.192 ; XIV, 49, Shkrimi i Shenjtë.193 .
Edhe një fjalë në lidhje me trajtën e Beratinus-it. Disa trajta janë të lidhura me gabimet e
Itacizmit194 , shkruesi do të shkruajë: I për EI ose EI për I; apo AI për E, ose w për O dhe OY;
shumë më rrallë: H për EI dhe E; ose Y për OI; kjo është shumë e shpeshtë te shkruesi. Por
edhe disa variante, të cilat janë lidhura me detaje të dialektit; të cilat në mënyrë shembullore
tregojnë përzierjen [ngatërrimet] e tekstit tonë, ngase nuk janë të përhershme195 . Disa janë
të natyrës gramatikore. Lexojmë: erdhët ju; [Mateu, XXV, 36]; le të vijë [X, 13]; hyri [VII, 13];
aoristi [e kryera e thjeshtë] i dytë fiton vazhdimin e të parit196 , por kjo formë gjendet edhe te
Beratinus; vetëm në tre raste, të cilat i kemi cituar. Por, çdokund tjetër gjejmë formën e
zakonshme: keni ardhur; eja; keni dalë; [Mateu, XXVI, 55; V, 10; XXVI, 39; Marku, XIV, 48, etj.].
Variantet e tjera janë drejtshkrimore. Lexojmë: Moisi, Mateu, Zebedi, Bartolomeu, Alfeu, Lebedi,
Tadej, Gomora, Genezarët, Eli, gjuajtje me gurë [?] Cezareu, shërbëtorët, i kanë shikuar, e
ka shikuar, farisej, saducej, Ilia, Pilati, Galileu, vështruar, marrë.
*
* *
Në fund, lëshimet të cilat asgjë nuk mund ti arsyetonte; lëshimet të cilat do të ishin për të
falënderuar personat të cilëve u jam më së shumti mirënjohës, për misionin dhe për këtë
punim. Miku im, Sauvaire, konsull francez në Janinë, profesori im Edouard Tournier, docent
në Ecole des hautes études, posaçërisht, Deslile, me ndihmën e të cilit janë shtypur këto
faqe, dhe në veçanërisht F. J. A. Hortit nga Cambridge-i, modestia e të cilit nuk lejon që unë
tiu prezantoj sugjerimet dhe vërejtjet, të cilat mi bëri, si dhe ndihmën e çmuar dhe të pakursyer
për njohjen e Testamentit të Ri. Të gjithë tashti le të urdhërojnë të pranojnë shprehimisht
falënderimet e mia të zjarrta.

_Paris, nëntor, 1885_



*Shënime plotësuese*
_Faqe 13, referenca 2. Personi për të cilin bëhet fjalë për këtë kontribut: Gjon Engjëlli, daja i të mirënjohurit
mbret, Teodor Komnen Laskaris, është vështirë për tu identifikuar. Pasiqë jam hamendur, rreth emrave
të ndryshëm, mendoj se mund të ndalem në supozimin në vijim. Ky Teodor Komnen Laskari ishte ai
mbret që, pasi latinët e morën Konstantinopojën më 1206, bëri ringjalljen e mbretërisë bizantine në Nike
[Nikopolis?!]. Nuk e njohim gjenealogjinë e këtij Teodorit të parë (Ducange, Hist. byz., f. 218), por dimë
se ka hipur në fron në saje të martesës me princeshën Anë, vajzën e mbretit Aleksi i 3-të Komnen (1195-
1202), ndërsa ky nuk kishte trashëgimtarë meshkuj. Megjithatë, Aleksi 3-të kishte dy vëllezër, nga të
cilët Isaku 2-të i parapriu në fron (1185-1195), ndërsa atë për një kohë të shkurtër e trashëgoi (1203-
1204), derisa i dyti, i njohur me emrin Gjon Engjëlli (Ducange, f. 203). Mos ky Engjëlli ishte murg? Kjo
ka shumë të ngjarë. Për çdo rast, na është e qartë se shkruesi nuk i kishte dhënë tituj të tjerë, pos atij
dajë i Teodor Komnenit, nip i tij nga martesa; duke marrë parasysh se nga njëra anë ishte më i njohur
se vëllezërit, ndërsa nga ana tjetër, ndoshta, ende ishte në pushtet kur u shkrua ky kontribut në
dorëshkrimin i cili i ishte dorëzuar Eleusus-ës.
Faqe 17, referenca 4. Njëri nga korrespodentët e mi më pyet: kur është krijuar dhe nga kush, legjenda
për autografin e Shën Gjon Gojartit: nga Codex aureus apo nga Codex F ; Nuk ka dyshim se është
krijuar nga Codex F ; për këtë kemi dëshmi në përkujtimoren e diptikut të Kishës së Shën Gjergjit: katër
ungjijtë, të shkruar me dorën e Shën Gjon Gojartit, në argjend,, si dhe shënimin që ruhet në faqen e
kopertinës së Codex-it të përmendur. Si është e mundur atëherë që Codex aureus të jetë llogaritur [t`i
jetë mveshur autorësia] si i Shën Gjon Gojartit? Kjo gjë, në fakt është për shkak se i përmenduri [Codex
aureus] në Berat ishte i vetmi që ekspozohej hapur, si pronë e kishës, në shërbim të plotë; derisa Codex
F ruhej me kujdes të veçantë në dollapet e shtëpisë së ipeshkvisë dhe asnjëherë nuk ishte i ekspozuar
puthjeve të të krishterëve të cilët vështronin nga të gjitha anët. Sikur të mos ishte i fshehur nga sytë e
publikut [popullit], për shkak të natyrës së tij, d.m.th. gjendjes së mirë dhe i tëri në flori. Codex aureus
tashmë e kishte tejkaluar Codex F ; shkaku për këtë ishte, më duhet ta pranoj, foshnjor; por, sikur edhe
besimi për të cilin është fjala. Imzot Alexoudis, me ndërgjegje të plotë e ka përshkruar, duke mos
mundur të vendosë se me cilin nga dorëshkrimet, me të drejtë, duhej ta bashkangjiste; çdonjëri do ti
kuptojë arsyet e një rezevimi të tillë.
1 Botuar për herë të parë në Paris, më 1886, nga Imprimerie Nationale, me titullin në origjinal: Les
manuscripts grecs de Bérat dAlbanie et le Codex Purpureus F . Të gjitha shënimet shpjeguese të
brendashkruara në kllapa katrore dhe ato me korsiv në fusnotë janë të redaksisë. Janë të redaksisë
edhe shënimet shpjeguese a saktësuese brendashkruar në kllapa katrore në fusnotat e autorit.
2 Berati në antikitet përmendet vetëm njëherë, nga Tit Livi (XXXI, 27). Gjithsesi, duhet të kemi parasysh
se Antipatrea mund të jetë Berati i sotëm [lidhje kjo tashmë e provuar nga shkenca shqiptare]. Megjithatë,
sipas mendimit tim, kjo gjë nuk është shumë e sigurtë, ngase Antipatrea gjendet në dalje të qafëmalit
Apsus. Qendra ipeshkvnore e Beratit paraqitet menjëherë pas zhdukjes së ipeshkvive në Byllis, Apolloni,
Amantia, Kaninë dhe Vlorë, d.m.th. në shek. XV. Shih: Lequien, Oriens Christianus (1740), vëllimi II,
shënimi për dioc. Illyricum.
3 Georges Pachymera bën një përshkrim të saktë të Beratit në: Hist. Michael. Palæolog., 1. VI, c. XXXII.
- Migne, Patr. Grec, vëll. CXLIII, col. 971. Sipas, Leake, Travels in Northern Greece (Londer, 1835), vëll.
I, f. 359, dhe Margaritis Dimitza, Arcaia gewgrafia thV MakedoniaV [Gjeografia e vjetër e Maqedonisë],
(Athinë, 1870), në kapitullin: Belegrade.
4 Në veprën Mémoires, botim i Sinodit të Stambollit.
5 Nga koleksioni i tij kemi botuar një medalion bronzi dhe një objekt qeramike në: Bulletin de la Société
des antiquaires de France, 1885, f. 220. Miku ynë, Beurlier, këtë e ka shoqëruar me dy vizatime dhe një
koment arkeologjik përkatës.
6 Ky vlerësim i Batiffol-it ka ndryshuar, me vërtetimin e lidhjeve dhe të vazhdimësisë kulturore prej
Antipatrea-s antike tek Berati historik. Në vitin 1989 u festua 2400-vjetori i themelimit të këtij qyteti.
7 Nuk më është e njohur që ndonjëri nga udhëpërshkruesit që kanë vizituar Epirin të ketë përmendur
dorëshkrimet e Beratit; këtë nuk e ka bërë as Pouqueville (Voyage en Grèce, Paris 1820-1822); as
Leake (Travels in Northern Greece, Londer, 1835); as Gaultier de Claudry (Guide dIsambert, 1876, f.
857); as von Hahn (Albanesische Studien, Jena, 1854.); as Aravandinos, (Cronografia thV Hpeirou,
[Pasqyrë historike mbi Epirin], Athinë, 1856-1857); as Gillieron (Grèce et Turquie, Paris, 1877); as
Knight (Albania, Londër, 1880.); as de Gubernates, siç më provuan të tjerët [Me sa duket Batiffol nuk
kishte dijeni për sa ishte shkruar nga Pouqueville për Kodikun e Gjirokastrës].
8 Bulletin critique, 15 prill 1881, vëll. 1, f. 451, referenca nr. 1: Nënshkruesi i këtyre radhëve kishte
kënaqësinë që të njoftojë për ekzistencën e kopjes së pestë të dorëshkrimit greqisht, të shkruar me
shkronja argjendi në pergamenë dhe në ngjyrë purpuri. Sikur edhe dorëshkrimi i Rossana-s, edhe
dorëshkrimi i përmendur përmban tekstin nga Ungjilli sipas Mateut dhe sipas Markut.
9 Novum Testamentum græce (ed. oct. crit. major) nga Tischendorff, vëll. III, Prolegamena nga R. Grégory
(1884), f. 409, referenca nr. 2.
10Ja titulli i origjinalit:
SuntomoV istorikh perigrafh thV ieraV mhtropolewV Belegradwn kai thV upo thn pneumatikhn authV
dikaiodosian upagomenhV cwraV nun prwton suntacqeisa kai idioiV analwmasi tupoiV ekdoqeisa upo tou
mhtropolitou Belegradwn Anqimou D. Alexoudh tou ek Madutwn thV QpakikhV Cersonhsou; en Kerkura;
tupografeion h Ionia adelfwn Kavn;
[Pëshkrim i shkurtër historik i Mitropolisë së shenjtë të Beratit; dhe kohës së kaluar në drejtimin e saj
shpirtëror, i cili tashti për herë të parë, del i rregulluar dhe i botuar me shpenzime të shtypit nga ipeshkvi
[mitropoliti] i Beratit, imzot Anthime D. Alexoudis, nga Maditona në Herzonezeun trakas. Në Kretë,
shtypshkronja Jonija vëllezërit Kaon, 1868].
11 Kuvend ipeshkvnor.
12 Shiko shtesën në vetë tekstin e Menoudisit.
13 Shiko gazetën: EbdomaV [Java], nr. 14; korrik 1885.
14 Shiko, Sathas, Bibliotheca græca mediiævi, vëll. III (1872) f. XCVII.
15 Asnjëri nga të 11 dorëshkrimet nuk është i firmosur.
16 I njëjti person më ka rrëfyer edhe për një kishë në Gjirokastër [Argyroa Kastroa], e cila kishte një
ungjill që nga shekulli i parë [1-rë]. Më ka munguar besimi për të udhëtuar deri në Gjirokastër, për të
njohur dhe shikuar një relikt kaq të çmuar.
17 Krahaso: Bordier, Description des peintures et ornements des manuscrits grecs de la Bibliothèque
Nationale [Përshkrim i pikturave dhe dekorimeve të dorëshkrimeve greke nga Biblioteka Nacionale e
Parisit], 1884, f. 129, përshkrim nga: Suppl. gr. 75.
18 Këto copëza të vogla mëndafshi janë vënë si mbrojtëse të pikturave. Ndodhen edhe në disa dorëshkrime
të tjera. P.sh., në Bibliotekën Kombëtare [Paris] në dorëshkrimet greke, nr. 351, 1242, etj.
19To parwn agion euaggelion edoqe proV thn agian monhn thn Eleousan htoi thn Nean Monhn para tou
perioqetou qeiou tou faidimou basilewV kurou Qeodorou Komnhnou tou LascareoV, Iwannou tou Aggelou tou
metonomasqentoV dia tou agiou kai aggelikou schamtoV Kallinikou monacou. Kai oi anagignwskonteV
touto eucesqe auton dia tov Kurion ina kai o QeoV elehsh hmaV.
20 Në një dëshmi [diploma] të shekullit të 11-të gjejmë Kuvendin e Eleoussas [Eluesinë?], nën pushtetin
e ipeshkvisë së Mesembrisë; (Miklosich dhe Müller, Acta patriarchatus, C. Pani, vëll. II, dok. 351) por si
ta krahasojmë me tonin? Veçanërisht kur dihet se ka ekzistuar edhe një Eleoussa në Napoli. (Sathas,
Bibl. gr. medii ævi, III, 55g, sipas dokumentit nga viti 1611), si dhe Nea Monh [Kuvendi i Ri] në Hiju;
(Miklosich dhe Müller, Acta et diplomata græca, vëll. III, f. 261). Për identifikimin e Komnenit të përmendur,
i cili është bërë murg, shih: Notes additionnelles [Shënime plotësuese].
21 Krahaso, Parisinus gr. 660. (Bordier, vepër e cituar, f. 196).
22Wattenbach, Das Scrhiftwesen im Mittelalter (1875), f. 110, Gardthausen, Griechische Palæographie
(1879), f. 85. Shih studimin: Chrysographia, nga Grau në: Dictionnaire des antiquités [Fjalor i antikitetit]
nga Darembergu dhe Saglia.
23 J. Belsheim, Das Evangelium des Marcus nach dem grichischen Codex Theodoræ, Christiana, 1885;
shiko: Papadopoulos, Palacographikon Deltion (Stamboll, 1885), f. 5.
24 Grégory, Prolegomena, f. 384.
25 Shih: Fabricius, Bibli. eccls. 1712, f. 58; Héfélé, Histoire des conciles [Histroiku i Koncileve, botimi
francez] vëll. I, f. 250; Bordier, Description, f. 205; shih: Coislin, f. 239.
26 Watenbach, vepër e cituar; dhe Westwood, Palæographia sacra pictoria, studim në: Purple greek
mss. Shih: Gebhardt dhe Harnace, Evangeliorum Codex Bossanensis, seine Entdekung  (1880), f. 5,
dhe nga të njëjtit: Texte und Untersachungen zut Geschichte der altchristlichen Literatur, vëll. I, nr. 4, f.
7.
27 Grégory, vepër e cituar, f. 399.
28 Ky dorëshkrim, që ruhej në kohën e vizitës së Batiffol-it në Berat, është zhdukur pa gjurmë. Nëse ai
do të ishte ruajtur, Arkivat e Shqipërisë do të ishin të vetmit në botë që ruanin tre dorëshkrime në
pergamenë të purpurt, nga dy që ruhen sot.
29 Zot, përkujto/
shërbëtorët tuaj Nikollain/
Elenën, Gregorin/
Nikollën, Anastasinë/
Natalinë, Hipatinë/
Zenen, Dhimitrin dhe/
Ane [red.]
30 Me siguri janë: Anastasia, Natalia, Hipatia dhe Zene, motra nderi [murgesha?]. Për të nxjerrë një
përfundim të tillë na shtyn shenja: x . Mungesa e çfarëdo titulli pas emrave të Nikollës, Dhimitrit, Grigorit
dhe Ane nuk na pengon që te këto figura të dallojmë personalitete të nderuara nga ato të zakonshmet e
jetës së atij manastiri murgjish.
31 Kisha e fjetjes së shën Mërisë.
32 Shiko shtojcën.
33 Ngjyrës së kuqe.
34 Kapituj.
35 Kapitujsh.
36 G. Belsheim (vepër e cituar) ka dhënë një fac-simil-e të shkëlqyer të Codex Theodoræ. Pjesa tjetër e
këtij punimi nuk është shumë e vlefshme. Në të vërtetë është e pakuptueshme që Codex Theodoræ të
jetë i shekullit të 9-të; dorëshkrimi nuk mund të jetë më i vjetër se fundi i shekullit 10-të apo fillimi i
shekullit të 11-të (Revue critique, 1886, f. 201). G. Watenbach, i cili ka studiuar dorëshkrimin origjinal,
mendon se është nga shekulli i 12-të (Anzeiger für die Kunde der deutschen Vorzeit, 1875, f. 72),
mendim ky, të cilin vështirë se mund ta mbrojë njeri.
37 Cardthausen, Greichische Palæographie, f. 184.
38 Jashtë çdo dyshimi tashmë është provuar se ky dorëshkrim është jo më i vonët se shekulli i nëntë.
39 Ungjillori është paraqitur i ulur, me libër në gjunjë, nuk është i shënuar asnjë element i orendive.
Vizatimin, të cilin e ka botuar Bordier (vepër e cituar, më lart), f. 219, paraqet një formë të zbukuruar.
40 Në Fondin 488 është Kodiku i 27-të i Beratit ku është ruajtur pikërisht ky shënim.
41 monh.
42 Në të njëtën datë de Muralt bën fjalë për invazionin e grekëve nga Mbreti Etjen [sic! - me siguri forma
frënge e emrit Stefan, Stepan] Urosh, sipas Miklosich-it, Monumenta Serbica (1858), CXL. Shih: Essai
de chronographie byzantine, vëll. II (1871), f. 655, ad. ann. 1356-1357. [Autori, me sa duket, e shënon
fjalën: kral - (shqip: mbret) - pa e njohur mirë domethënien e saj]. Për historinë e serbëve në Epir në
shekullin e 14-të, shih: Istorikon [Historia] e murgjëve Komnen dhe Prokl, të cilën e ka ribotuar Destounis,
Sankt Petersburg (1858), f. 5, në të cilën Berati përmendet posaçërisht.
43 tetraeuaggelion to oikeioceiron tou Crusostomou ashmografon.
44 Në komentin e tij të pabotuar të diptikut të përmendur, Alexoudis-i, shkruan gjithashtu: h iera bibloV
auth esti kthma tou ierou naou thV panagiaV euaggelistriaV en th auth sunoikia tou Kastrou swzomenou,
duke përmendur gjithashtu Codex aureus. [Ky libër i shenjtë [Bibla] është pronë e kishës së shenjtë të
shën Mërisë, mbrojtëse e kësaj famullie në Kala]. Shih: Alexoudis, vepër e cituar, f. 113.
45 ashmografon.
46 AshmografoV= cui incumbit argenteae suppellectilis cura. Ducange (Gloss. m. i inf. gr., vëll. 1, f.
139), sipas Syropoulosu, historian i Koncilit Firentinas; në tekstin tonë, siç mund të vërehet, ka një
kuptim tjetër: No ashmon [i pazëvendësueshëm, i pa shtypur] është gjithashtu sinonim për: arguroV
[argjend] si mund të kuptohej në frymën mesjetare shpirtërore greke (Sophocles, Greek lexicon of the
roman and byzanztine periods, f. 261).
47 argurogegrammenon.
48 Mélanges de lEcole française de Rome (1885), f. 362. Një mendim dhe interpretim të tillë e mbështes
edhe unë sikurse Sakkélion-i në EbdomaV [Java], vepër e cituar, f. 407).
49 Imzot Alexoudis-i e ka botuar në studimin e tij; në shtojcë; vepër e cituar, f. 114, referenca nr. 1. Ja
përkthimi tekstual: Adspicite, o spectatores, sancti Iohannis Chrysostomi litteras praesentis huius
evangelii quas ipse descripsit cum esset Antiochiae in sua patria diaconus evangelii. Usque ad illius
tempora scribebatur a plerisque solutae litterae, sed non eo pervenit ut notaret virtutes verborum signis
aureis, scilicet accentibus et spiritibus  Cum vero per partes distincta essent quatuor evangelia,
accidit ut praesens evangelium Matheo et Marco constet, Lucas autem et Iohannes separatim exierint.
Conditor enim Theologi ea intulit in suum monasterium visionis gratia et miraculi tantum in honorem
beati Chrysostomi et in eiusdem amoris quo flagrabat erga Christum. Solutio autem praesentis evangelii
facta est quo tempore Franci cognomine Campanenses vastaverunt libros Theologi Adspicite colorem
chartarum mirabilem, et pulchritudinem litterarum. Sed et evangellium Theologi, scriptum in Patmo
solutas item habet litteras, sicut ipse vidi meis oculis Ephesi. [Shikoni, ju që do të lexoni, shkronjat e
këtij ungjilli të Shën Gjon Gojartit, të cilat ai vetë i ka shkruar, kur ishte në vendlindjen e tij në Antioki si
meshtar i ungjillit. Çdo gjë deri në kohën e tij rregullisht është shkruar me shkronja të ndara, dhe për
këtë shkak nuk ishte praktikuar që me shenja floriri të shënoheshin fjalët dhe shenjat... Fakti se, në të
vërtetë, të katër ungjijt ishin të ndarë në pjesë-pjesë, na bën të kuptojmë se ky ungjill përbëhet vetëm
nga ungjijtë sipas Mateut dhe sipas Markut; ndërsa Luka dhe Gjoni ishin të veçantë. Në të vërtetë,
themeluesi i Théolog-ut këta të dy ungjij i kishte marrë në manastirin e tij vetëm për t`i shikuar dhe për
tu kënaqur duke i admiruar në shenjë nderimi për Shën Gjon Gojartin, duke treguar dashurinë e tij të
madhe që kishte ndaj Krishtit. Dëmtimi i këtij ungjilli ka ndodhur në kohën kur frankët, me emrin Kampanjët
[Champange], i kanë shkatërruar librat e Théolog-ut. Shikoni ngjyrën e jashtëzakonshme të letrës dhe
bukurinë e shkronjave. Por ungjilli i Théolog-ut, që është shkruar në Patmos, gjithashtu i ka shkronjat
të ndara, sikur që i kam shikuar me sytë e mi në Efes.
50 Shekulli i kaluar në këtë rast është shekulli i 18-të, ngase Batiffol-i e shkroi librin tij në shekullin e 19-
të.
51 Term në paleografi; përdoret për të identifikuar një stil të shkruari me dorë, që karakterizohet nga
përdorimi i germës së madhe kapitale gjatë gjithë tekstit, pa ndarje të fjalëve nga njëra-tjetra, pa shenja
pikësimi dhe pnevma, shkrim i karakterizuar si imperial - për shkak të ekskluzivitetit të përdorimit të tij
fillimisht për perandorët dhe më pas për shkrimet e shenjta. Shkronjat e këtij stili të shkruari janë të
papërsëritshme në shkrimet e mesme dhe të vona.
52 Shkronja të ndara /grafema të ndara/..
53 Shprehja: Themeluesi i Théologu-t merret pa paragjykime dhe pa përcaktueshmëri tjetër, siç është
rasti me diptikun e Kishës së Shën Gjergjit: to yalthrion tou kthtoroV; [psaltiri i themeluesit].
54 Për shkak të një vizioni dhe mrekullie.
55 Shprehja vjen nga: Fragkoi Italoi, [frankët, italianët]. Shiko: Vie de saint Ahtanasios, [Jeta e shën
Athanasit], te: Heuzey, Mission de Macédoine, f. 451; pastaj: Italoi [italianët], Pachymere, Gregoras
Phrantzes, Nicetas Choniate, etj. Shtojmë këtu se: Kampanhsioi [fj. për fj.: Kampanjezët], nuk gjendet
si sinonim vetëm për Kampanoi [frëngjit e Shampanjës], por mund të ishte i njëjtë edhe për frankët nga
Kampanja, etj.
56 Shih: G. von Hahn, Alban. Stud., vëll. I, f. 312, dhe: Muralt, Essai de chronographie byzantine [Ese
për kronografinë bizantine] nga vitet: 1057 deri 1453.
57 Të numërtuara.
58 Mund të thuhet se vetëm shkronja w, në fund të rreshtave, në disa raste është më e vogël se sa
shkronjat tjera; vija qendrore mban lartësinë natyrore, por ato dy anësoret nuk kalojnë gjatësinë e vijës
së mesit, kështu që kjo shkronjë merr formën w, formë të cilën ne e gjejmë edhe te Sinaiticus.
59 Cardthausen, Griechische Palæograhie, f. 150; dhe tab. I.
60 Tischendorf, Anecdota sacra et profana (1855), tab. III-6. Për çfarëdo që i takon shënimit të dorëshkrimit
të Testamentit të Ri, referohemi te vepra e cituar nga ne: Prolegomena me autorë: C.-R. Gregory si dhe
Srivenera, A plain Introduction to the criticism of the N. T., 2. Botim i Cambridge, 1874.
61 Shih: Porfirianus Chiocensis O, Dublinensis Z, le Nitriensis R.
62 Shih:Porfirianus Chiorensis Oc i Oe, le Patmensis N.
63 Kështu është përdorur që në shekullin e 5-të. Shih: Gardthausen, vepër e cituar, f. 272.
64 Vërejtje e njëjtë. Shih: Gregory, vepër e cituar, f. 355; për Alexandrinus.
65 Vërejtje e njëjtë. Shih: Gregory, vepër e cituar, f. 355; për Vaticanus.
66 mou.
67 Gardthausen, vepër e cituar, tab. I (sipas: Sinaïticus).
68 Gardthausen, vepër e cituar, tab. I, f. 152.
69 Gregory, vepër e cituar, f. 386. Gjithashtu në Psaltirin e Zyrihut dhe në Codex Rossanensis. (Gebhardt
dhe Harnack, Evang. cod. gr. p. Ross., f. XIII).
70 Zoti, Jezui, Zotëria [në kuptimin e Zotit], Biri, Krishti, Ati, Nëna, Shpirti, njeriu, qielli, Davidi, Izraeli.
71 i.
72 Jam, jemi.
73 Dhënë /lejuar/.
74 Vuri.
75 I drejtë, i pafajshëm.
76 Këtë shenjë e gjejmë tek Rossanensis (Gebhardt dhe Harnack, vepër e cituar). Vërejmë se shkurtesat
te Beratinus janë më të pakta se sa ato te Rossanenis. Gjithashtu mund të vërejmë se shkurtesa: K, që
është e shumë e rrallë te Rossanenis; në të vërtetë është shumë e shpeshtë që nga shekulli i 5-të.
(Gregory,vepër e cituar, f. 341). Për të më shumë shih: Gardhausen, vepër e cituar, f. 244.
77 Tischendorf, Monumenta sacra ined. nov. coll. Vëll. I, tab. 1-6. Këtu mund të vërehet shkrimi fragmentar
i Palimpsestit, nga Aktet: Petropolitanus I6.
78 Scrivener, A plain Introduction , f. 145.
79 kefalaia.
80 kefalaia.
81 kefalaia.
82 Tischendorf, Monum. sacra incl. hoc. coll. (1869). Vëll. VII, f. XII. Kemi pasur fatin të gjejmë një
faksimil të Guelferbytanus P, vepër e cituar. Vëll. III (1860), tab. III.
83 kefalaia.
84 Gebhardt dhe Harnack, Text und [.. ubi supra, f. XXV. Shih: Gregory, vepër e cituar, f. 409.
85 Gregory, vepër e cituar, f. 408-409.
86 kefalaia.
87 Beratinus.
88 Rossanenis.
89 Beratinus.
90 Rossanenis.
91Patmiensis përmban vetëm 60 rreshta për kolonë; Petropolitanus Cæsareus dhe Porfirianus Chiovenisis
(= Oe), numërojnë nga 80 rreshta: për të tri dorëshkrimet e tyre, mendohet se janë nga shekulli i 6-të.
92Theologische Literaturzeitung, 1885, f. 603. Studimi i O. von Gebhardt; botuesi shkencor i Rossanensis,
mendon se Codex F , është më i ri se Codex S, për të është më e sigurtë ta vendosë në shekullin e 7-
të.
93 Për këtë term në studimet mbi dorëshkrimet kishtare në gjuhë të ndryshme janë përdorur idioma që
kuptimisht nuk barazohen me njëra-tjetrën: lectionary (angl.); Lectionaren (gjerm,); perikope (gr.).
Beratinus përmban dy ungjij të plotë dhe në këtë rast asnjëri prej termave të mësipërm nuk do të ishte
i përshtatshëm, sepse ato identifikojnë fragmente ungjijsh, të renditur sipas radhës kalendarike të
shërbesave dhe të referuara ndërmjet tyre (midis dy, tre ose katër ungjijve). U ruajt termi i përdorur nga
autori, ndonëse këtu ka kuptimin pjesë, por pa qenë vetë dorëshkrimi një perikope.
94 P.sh. Mateu, XVII, 4, XVII, poihswmen wde triV skhnaV (su) kai mwush mian, [do të bëjmë këtu tri tenda,
ty Mesi një].. su [ty] është natyrisht në vend të soi [ty]; ose si në disa zhvendosje si p.sh. Mateu, XVII,
24 proselqon tw petrw oi to didracma lambanonteV. [i bashkohen Pjetrit ata të cilët në tempull mblidhnin
tatime].
95 Kërkuar, duke pyetur, është e shënuar me korsiv, 5, 123, 124, 218, 219, 220; pastaj a, g1 dhe h: por
edhe F është e vetmi i cili e fuqizon. Shiko: Lk. I, 64.
96 Ky leksion është i shënuar në korsiv, 346.
97 Mungon: Im. Gjithashtu: a, ff.
98 Gjithashtu në korsiv, 440. Shih: Marku, I, 26.
99 Dorëshkrimi ynë është i vetmi, sipas botimit kritik të veprës së Tischendorfit, që vë këtë shtojcë në
këtë vend. Kështu pas: to de ploion hdh meson thV qalasshV hn [Kur ndodhej në mes të detit], dhe kështu
që: apecon [ishte larg] ka të bëjë me: ploion [anijen], e jo me: IhsouV [Jezusin]. Kjo shtojcë është
karakteristikë e dorëshkrimeve: B, 13, 124, 238, 346. Këtu e gjejmë sipas variantit të cilin shkruesi i F
nga pakujdesia e ka vënë në tekst, ndërsa teksti burimor nuk e kishte.
100 Shiko Marku, VI, 48.
101 Mateu, XXI, 23; XXVI, 3, etj. [Ky leksion gjendet në korsiv në: 13, 124, 346].
102 Refren [përsëritje] i zakonshëm te Gjoni. (Iv. I, 53; III, 3; III, 3; III, 5; III, 11, etj.).
103 Shih: Mateu XX, 3.
104 Si duket kemi të bëjmë me gabim të shkruesit, kur kemi parasysh se: MOI [mua] gjendet para: POI.
105 Shih: Marku XI, 2, Luc. XIX, 30.
106 Shih: Marku. XI, 3.
107 Shih: Gjoni, XII, 15.
108 Shih: Luka, XIX, 37 dhe Iv, XII, 15. Mendohet se ky datim i takon dorëshkrimit Kuretenovit nga Siria.
109 Shih: Mateu XCVII, 19.
110 Shih: Marku, XII, 7.
111 Shih: Mateu, XXII, 4.
112 Shih: Luka, XVII, 35.
113 Kjo gjendet në korsiv: 346 dhe 435.
114 Shih: Luka, XXII, 71.
115 Samuel Berger, më ka përmendur që ky leksion gjendet në këtë vend, në shumë dorëshkrime të
Vulgatës. Mund ti bashkohem mendimit të tij. Kjo gjendet në korsiv: 13, 346. Shih: Luka, XXIII, 25.
116 Ka shpëtuar pa u shkruar: iV, për shkak të rrëmujës me tri shkronjat e fundit nga: autoiV. Kjo gjendet
në korsiv, 21.
117 Kjo gjendet në korsiv, 28.
118 Shiko: Mateu XV, 15.
119 Kjo renditje e fjalive ndodhet te korsivi, 1, 132 dhe 209.
120 Shih: Mateu, CIV, 3.
121 Shih: Luka, IX, 12.
122 Nga: D, 2, pe, b.
123 Shih: Luka, IX, 21.
124 Shih: Mateu, XII, 45. Kjo gjendet në korsiv, 124.
125 Shih: Mateu, XCVIII, 9.
126 Kjo renditje është karakteristike për F .
127 Kjo ndodhet në korsiv, 435.
128 Nuk ndodhet në F , me siguri si shkak i ndonjë gabimi. Edhe pse, në fakt, ky është leksioni C.
129 Kjo renditje është karakteristike për F .
130 O de apokriqeiV eipen autoiV; oyiaV genomenhV legete eudia purrazei gar o ouranoV kai prwi shmeron
ceimwn purrazei gar stugnazwn o ouranoV; upokritai to men proswpon tou ouranou gignwskete dikrinein ta
de shmeia twn kairwn ou dunasqe.
131 oyiaV genomenhV.
132 ta de shmeia twn kairwn ou dunasqe.
133 Me emrin: Vetus latina njihen përgjithësisht përkthimet latine të para Jeronimit.
134 C**, 33; Cuerton, Vetus Latina, Shën Cipriani.
135 D, 1, 22, 209; Vetus Latina.
136 D, L, Vet. Lat. Cureton.
137 D, a, b.
138 D, Vetus Latina, Shën Hilari
139 D, b, c, Cureton; Shën Hilari.
140 D, a, Cureton.
141 D, Vetus Latina, Cureton.
142 Cureton. Leksioni i saktë i Curetonit është: i dolën në takim. Në të gjitha rastet, ky variant është i
varur nga Luka, XIX, 37 dhe nga Iv. XII, 13, së bashku.
143 D, 1, A, B. Shiko: Westcot dhe Hort, II, Notes on select readings, f. 20.
144 D, M, D, S, a, b, c. Shën Ambrozi. Shih: Marku, XV, 29.
145 D, 12, 69, 124, 346, a, ff, g.
146 D, M, S, 1, 28, 13, 69, 124, 346. 2 pe, Vetus latina. Shih: Mateu, XII, 2.
147 D, 33, 13 [sic!], 69, 124, 346. Vetus latina. Shih: Mateu. XII, 4.
148 ??, [nuk lexohet te Batiffol. sic!], B, C*, Ä, 38, 13, (sic!.) 69, 124, 346, (sic!), 328.
149 D, Vet. lat.
150 D, 118, 2 pe. Vet. lat. Shih: Marku, I, 22.
151 D, 13, 69, 124, 346, (sic!), 28. Shih: Mateu, XVI, 5.
152 D, 28, 67, 124. 2 pe, a, b, c. (28, 61, /sic./, 69, 124, 346. 2 pe).
153 D, 28, 61, (sic!), 13, 69, 346. 2 pe, a, b, f. Shih: Westcott dhe Hort, II, f. 99.
154 D, X, 1, 28. 3 pe. Vet. lat.
155 Ndodh prap edhe te: N, S, 13, 69, 124, 346. 2 pe, 28, a, c, b.
156 C², N, S, 13, 69, 124, 346, (sic!, m. a), 28, 2 pe, b, c, q, r.
157 D, 28, (sic!), 13, 69, 124, 346. 2 pe, a, b, c.
158 D, 2 pe, (a, e, i, r. Vulgata).
159 D, S, 3 pe, a, b, i, q.
160 D, 2 pe. Vet. lat. Leksioni te 2 pe, (korsiv 81 te Horti) është sipas Tischendorfit, fatkeqësi të tilla që
asnjëherë më parë nuk kishin ndodhur; G. Belscheim, lexon: çfarë. Në të vërtetë, rëndësia e këtij
leksioni është te përdorimi i shumësit fatkeqësitë në vend: fatkeqësi. Dhe në vazhdim.
161 D, 13, 69, 134. 2 pe. Itala. (sic!).
162 13, 69, 124, 346. 2 pe, c, ff*.
163 Nga: B, N, Z, Ä, Ó, 1, 32, 406, Clem. Orig.
164 Nga: B, 3, 124, (sic!), 33. Origéne.
165 Nga: B, N. Z, 1, 13, 124, (sic!), 22, 33. Versioni Sahidik. Origen, etj.
166 Mungon i Nga: B, N. Te sahid. dhe memph.
167 [kështu, me këtë renditje është te Batiffol]. Nga: C, N, M, U, X, 124.
168 Nga: N, B, C*, I, S.
169 Nga: B, N, L, X. Origen.
170 Nga: B, L, S, 1, 33. Versioni Sahidik. Shën Cirili.
171 Nga: C, D, S, 1, 13, 69, 124, 346, 33. Versionet: Sahidik dhe Mephisik. Origen. [Ky leksion do të
duhej të ishte versioni i Aleksandrisë, por edhe mund të jetë krejt i rastësishëm].
172 Nga: N, B, L, S.
173 Nga: S, 1, 157, 209.
174 Nga: S, 157, a, b, etj.
175 Nga: B, Ä, P , S.
176 Nga: S, L, a, g1, q.
177 Nga: G, S, 1, 118.
178 Nga: N, B, D, D, P , S.
179 Nga: A, S, 33.
180 Nga: 13, 69, 124, 346, (sic!), 28 dhe Memphis.
181 Nga: N, C, D, L, S.
182 Nga: M, U, S.
183 F , S, 33.
184 F , S, L, Q.
185 F , S, Origen dhe Theodoret.
186 F , S, peschito.
187 F , B, 59, 115, 238; dhe Ó. [Si duket këtu Batiffol, gabon në renditje?].
188 F ; dhe S, 25, 32, 240, 244. [Si duket edhe këtu Batiffol, gabon në renditje?].
189 F , S, 1, 33, 75. Shih: IV, 33.
190 F , S, N.
191 F , S.
192 F , S.
193 F , N, 13, 69, 346. 2 pe.
194 P.sh. zogj, ngrënia, gëdhij, ushqimi, ushqehem, mendoj, pi. [pastaj: në vend]. Pastaj: kujtim, tri,
lajmëroj, bariu, ju, [në vend], etj. Tërheqim vërejtjen posaçërisht në disa përshtatje të tipit: pyesim së
bashku; do të jetë i zgjedhur (i burgosur); ata të cilët janë së bashku; kryqëzoj në kryq; duke biseduar
në mes tyre; pastaj në dyfishimin e bashkëtingëlloreve si psh: i frushkulluan; leckë; derdhur, lagur. Në
fund tërheqim vëmendjen në gabimet reale [të vërteta]: transformim [shndërrim]; Mateu. XII, 41; pastaj:
ndërtoi; është i njëjtë; (VII, 24); pastaj: i kam dhënë; ose: paparagjykuar.
195 Edhe një shembull me karakteritika të njëjta: numrat janë të shkruar në dy mënyra te Beratinus; në
disa raste shkruesi numrat i shkruan me shkronja [pesë, dymbëdhjetë]; kurse në raste të tjera i shkruan
sipas parimeve të numeracionit grek [12, 30; ib, l.]. Në rastin e parë, kjo është rast i zakonshëm edhe
me pjesën dërrmuese të dorëshkrimeve, veçanërisht me: N, A, B, C, ... Z, N, S. Ndërsa në rastin e dytë,
është vetë ndikimi i Codex Bezæ D.
196 I njëjti fakt, përsëritet në të njëjtat vende edhe te: Rossanensis S (deficiente N). Shih: Beelen,
Grammatica Nuovi Testamenti (1857), f. 51.
197 Janë të autorit. Më tej teksti vijon me transliterimin e dorëshkrimit. Mbi bazën e këtij transliterimi
janë bërë plotësimet në kopjen e rindërtuar të dorëshkrimit, paralelisht me restaurimin e origjinalit, në
Republikën Popullore të Kinës._

----------


## Albo

*KODIKU I MANASTIRIT TË SHËN KOZMAIT*1 

LLAMBRINI MITRUSHI

Ky kodik, në të cilin janë regjistruar kontratat e martesës prej vitit 1819-1843, ka qenë ruajtur
deri në maj të vitit 1957 në manastirin e shën Kozmait në fshatin Kolkondas, dhe më 1957
zëvendësia e Fierit ia dërgoi ipeshkvnisë (peshkopatës) së Beratit, ku ndodhet dhe sot 2.
Kodiku është i mbuluar me tre kapakë. Kapaku i jashtëm është pergamenë, me ngjyrë krem
dhe mjaft i zverdhur nga koha. Mbi sipërfaqen e tij dallohen kuadrate të formuara nga dy viza
të holla paralele në ngjyrë kafe; në pjesën anësore ky kapak paloset me një gjerësi prej 5.6
cm., në një mënyrë që e mbulon krejt kodikun; faqja e sipërme e kapakut është e grisur së
gjati dhe mungon gati gjysma. Sipër, mbi pjesën e pagrisur, lexohen këto shënime: ky
regjistër i të shentit Belegradit, Joasafit  martesat. Kapaku i midistë është karton i bardhë
dhe paloset në pjesën anësore si i pari. Në sipërfaqen e tij janë shkruar disa shënime të
parregullta, me karakter fetar. Kapaku i brendshëm është letër pak e trashë me ngjyrë të
murrme. Në sipërfaqen e fletës së parë të këtij kapaku është shkruar në dy rreshta ky shënim
i plotë: Ky regjistër i përket të shenjtit të Belegradit Joasafit, për kontratat e martesës, dhe në
fletën e dytë janë shkruar në mënyrë të çrregullt: Unë Kola, dhe më poshtë: Unë Petro shkruaj.
Fletët e kodikut janë të bardha dhe pak të zverdhura nga koha, të trasha, pak të ashpra dhe
pa vija, me format 22.5 cm x 15.5 cm. Përmban gjithsej 96 fletë të ndara në 5 fashikuj që
kanë qenë të qepur me spango, kurse tashti janë të shkëputur dhe 8 fletë të veçanta me
format të ndryshëm.
I gjithë kodiku është i shkruar me dorë, në gjuhën greke3. Për shkrimin e tij është përdorur
ngjyrë e zezë dhe kafe, diku e errët dhe diku e zbardhur. Regjistrimi i kontratave është bërë
nga persona të ndryshëm, siç e venë në dukje kaligrafitë e ndryshme ose siç e shkruajnë ata
vetë mbi kapakun e regjistrit: Unë Kola, Unë Petro shkruaj. Shkruesit, shpesh herë, duke
mos e njohur mirë gjuhën greke, shkruajnë me gabime ortografike dhe shumë veshje i
emërojnë në formën dialektike4 të përdorur nga vetë vendësit. Data nuk shënohet rregullisht
në çdo kontratë, ngandonjëherë shkruhet vetëm muaji, ose shkruhet në të njëjtin muaj ose
në të njëjtin vit ose nuk shkruhet datë fare. Në fletët e bashkuara të kodikut janë regjistruar
303 kontrata martese dhe në 7 fletët e veçanta janë regjistruar 12 kontrata martese të viteve
1824 dhe 1825. Në njërën nga këto fletë, me format 20 cm x 14.5 cm, në faqen verso është
shkruar me një shkrim jo fort të lexueshëm dhe me gabime një dëftesë që u përkthye në këtë
mënyrë:
Nëpërmjet kësaj letre bëj të ditur, unë, Naumi i Pjetrit në Çipllak, mijëra aspra, njëqind grosh,
100 tallara kollorate dhe kthehen me diferencë (kamatë) një velenxë, deri në afatin e Shënmitrit
dhe të jetë sigurimi i së vërtetës në çdo kriter.
Njëzetë e gjashtë tetor 1824. Dëshmitar Dhimitrin.
Unë, Risto Trifoni, dëshmitar.
Kurse në një fletë tjetër të veçantë me format 14 cm x 9.5 cm, janë mbajtur shënime llogarie
për marrjen e taksës për çdo kontratë të shkruar.
Sipas listës së emrave të fshatrave të nxjerra nga kontratat e këtij kodiku, në juridiksionin e
manastirit të shën Kozmait bënin pjesë 86 fshatra; 74 emra fshatrash prej tyre gjenden dhe
sot përreth Kolkondasit, kurse 12 emra fshatrash të tjerë nuk gjenden. Interes të veçantë
ndër këta ka emri i fshatit Muzaqi, si mbeturinë e emrit të krahinës së Myzeqesë, të cilin e
gjejmë të shkruar disa herë në këtë kodik; ai duhet të ketë qenë brenda këtij territori që bën
pjesë në juridiksionin e manastirit të shën Kozmait.
Manastiri i shën Kozmait është ndërtuar pranë kishës së shën Mërisë në fshatin Kolkondas,
rreth 10 km larg Fierit, për të kujtuar murgun Kozma. Ky murg ishte mik i Ali pashë Tepelenës
dhe u vra nga njerëzit e Ahmet Kurt pashës së Beratit në kohën kur po kthehej nga predikimet
që kish bërë në Myzeqe. Manastiri u ndërtua pikërisht në afërsi të vendit ku u gjet trupi i
murgut Kozma, i cili pas vrasjes u quajt nga të krishterët dëshmor i krishtërimit dhe u mbiquajt
shën Kozma. Manastiri u ndërtua me ndihma të mbledhura në popull pas thirrjes që Ali pashë
Tepelena u bëri me anë të këtyre dy letrave që po ribotojmë këtu poshtë5:

*Letra e parë:*
_Juve rum6 të nahijes së Beratit, myzeqarë dhe vlleh grabovarë, katunde dhe çifliqe. Ju
lajmëroj se ja ku vura një epitrop që të më ndreqë manastirin e plakut Kozma; ndihmova dhe
unë me aspra e të ndihmoni dhe ju si tju thotë dhespoti, me qëllim që të ndreqet ky manastir.
Për ata që nuk do të japin ndihmën e tyre, do të më mbetet hatëri dhe pastaj do ti paguajnë
dyfish.
Sikundër ju urdhëroj ashtu të bëni pas këtij vendimi.
Në Gjirokastër, më 12 shtator 1813._


*Letra e dytë:*
_Hair duaxhitë e mi, mitropolit i Beratit, Kolë Mitro dhe Haxhi Janko. Ju përshëndes dhe ju
kallzoj se i mora vesh sa më shkruat dhe u informova me anën e igumenit; u gëzova shumë
që u kujdesët për plakun Kozma. Ja tek po vjen aty tani igumeni dhe Nikolla bashkë me
kryemjeshtrin dhe të vini të ndreqni odat dhe kullat e manastirit, i cili të bëhet më i miri nga të
gjithë manastiret, sepse me ardhjen time aty dëshëroj ta gjej të mbaruar. Pra, të kujdeseni të
gjithë që ta ndreqni dhe të gjithë rumët e Beratit, të mëdhenj e të vegjël, të ndihmojnë. Po i
shkruaj dhe Ibrahim Arapit tju ndihmojë në çdo punë. Të bëni si ju shkruaj. Ju përshëndes.

Në Janinë, 12 shtator 1813. 7_

Për miqësinë e Ali pashë Tepelenës me murgun Kozma në popull ruhet kjo gojëdhënë: Një
ditë shën Kozmai, gjatë një udhëtimi, takon në Tepelenë Ali pashën, i cili në këtë kohë ishte
bej dhe jo i dëgjuar, dhe i thotë fjalët e tij profetike: Do bëhesh pasha i madh, do marrësh
Janinën dhe selinë e Kurt pashait të Beratit, do zgjerosh shumë kufijtë e pashallëkut tënd me
mjekrën e kuqe në Stamboll. Pas disa vjetësh, kur Ali pasha pa se thëniet e Shën Kozmait
po vërtetoheshin, e bëri mik të tij, por pa e kuptuar shprehjen e fundit të murgut me mjekrën
e kuqe në Stamboll, që donte të thoshte se turqit do ta vrisnin dhe kokën e prerë me mjekrën
e skuqur në gjak do ta çonin në Stamboll.
Populli i Myzeqesë murgun Kozma e besonte deri vonë si parashikues të ngjarjeve me rëndësi,
si të shpërthimit të luftërave dhe varfërimit të popullit; prandaj, pas çdo ngjarje me rëndësi që
ndodhte ose mendonin se do të ndodhte, thoshnin: ka thënë Shën Kozmai.  Jeromanahu
(kallogjeri) Kozma, shkruan Gj. Haxhi Mihali, në atë kohë të egër dhe të errët, përveç këshillave
fetare, popullit i jepte dhe këshilla njerëzore dhe rekomandonte nxehtë dhe çeljen e shkollave
të veçanta. Shkolla e parë në këtë kështjellë (Berat) u çel më 1870, një vit pas ardhjes
jeromonakut Kozmajt, vazhdon Haxhi Mihali8. Por data e ardhjes së murgut Kozma në
Berat provohet më saktë nga një shënim në një libër fetar të kishës së shën Gjergjit të kalasë
së Beratit, ku thuhet: 1777, muaji gusht, 22, ditë e martë. Erdhi asqeti dhe na predikoi tri ditë,
i quajtur Kozma Hieromonahu dhe preu florinjtë e grave9. Aty nga fundi i shekullit të 18-të,
shtypjet dhe raprezaljet e qeveritarëve turq kundër të krishterëve kishin bërë që krahina të
tëra të ndërronin fenë. Për ti bërë ballë kësaj gjendjeje veproi në Shqipërinë e jugut murgu
Kozma.
Në këto veprime, me sa duket, ai gëzonte në fillim përkrahjen e Kurt pashës së Beratit, i cili
i kishte dhuruar një fron për të hipur mbi të kur do të predikonte, dhe pastaj edhe të Ali pashë
Tepelenës. Por më vonë Kozmai u vra nga njerëzit e Kurt pashës, ndërsa Ali pashë Tepelena
e nderoi duke ndërtuar për kujtim të tij manastirin në Kolkondas. Kjo kujdesje nga ana e Aliut
na bën të themi se murgu mund të ketë qenë një këshilltar i fshehtë i Ali pashë Tepelenës dhe
i shërbente me veprimet e tij, sidomos kundër Kurt pashës së Beratit, dhe për këtë shkak
kryesor mundet që u diktua dhe u vra nga njerëzit e Kurt pashës.
Ky kodik, si dokument i së drejtës zakonore, ka rëndësi historike dhe etnografike. Në këtë
kohë Turqia ruante ende mënyrën e vjetër të administrimit, të mbështetur në ligjet fetare të
sheriatit, kurse popullsive jomuslimane sulltanët u kishin njohur të drejtën të administroheshin
sipas zakoneve dhe kanuneve të tyre. Kështu elementi ortodoks, i udhëhequr nga kisha,
formonte një komunitet më vete dhe kishte si organ drejtues mitropolinë; kjo përfshinte në
juridiksionin e saj jo vetëm çështjet fetare, por edhe ato civile. Myzeqeja, në fillim të kësaj
periudhe, bënte pjesë në pashallëkun e Ali pashë Tepelenës dhe pas shembjes së këtij
pashallëku përfshihej në sanxhakun e Beratit. Po kështu dhe nga pikëpamja administrative
kishtare varej nga mitropolia e Beratit me dhespot Joasafin.
Mitropolitët i pajisnin kishat e manastiret e dioqezës së tyre me regjistra të quajtur kodikë,
ku regjistroheshin çështje të ndryshme, si veprime llogarie mbi të hyrat e të dalat e kishës
ose manastirit, lindjet, martesat, shkurorëzimet, vdekjet, testamentet etj.
Dhespoti i Beratit, Joasafi, kishte pajisur me kodikë të tillë dhe manastirin e shën Kozmait.
Këtë kodik, që bën fjalë për kontratat e martesës, e quante pronë personale të tij, siç e
vërteton shënimi mbi kapakun e këtij kodiku, ku shkruhet: Ky regjistër i përket të shënjtit të
Beligradit, Joasafit. Joasafi nga këto lloje kodikësh kishte një burim të ardhurash që i vilte nga
populli, siç e vë në dukje shënimi i gjetur në një fletë të veçantë në këtë kodik, ku janë shënuar
llogaritë për regjistrimin e kontratave. Sipas këtij shënimi, për çdo kontratë të shkruar merrej
një taksë prej 3 groshësh.
Kodiku, si burim etnografik, hedh dritë për studimin e dokeve të martesës, të veshjeve dhe
onomastikës në krahinën e Myzeqesë në gjysmën e parë të shekullit të 20-të. Në këtë punim
do të marrim në shqyrtim vetëm doket e lidhura me kontratat e martesës, të cilat, me disa
ndryshime, u ruajtën në përgjithësi deri në vitet e para të pasçlirimit të vendit nga banorët
fshatarë autoktonë të Myzeqesë, të mbiquajtur lalë; madje dhe sot aty-këtu gjejmë mbeturina
me forma të reja të këtyre zakoneve.
Sipas kodikut formulimi i kontratave bëhej në këtë mënyrë:
Me mirëdashjen e Atit, me bashkëveprimin e birit dhe me fuqinë e shpirtit të shenjtë, sot unë,
Sotir Gjino nga Korkutasi, fejoj nipin tim, Thoma, me të bijën e Papa Avramit, nga Kolkondasi,
Sotira, për grua legale dhe i jap asaj dhuratë para martese 150 grosh d.m.th. njëqind e
pesëdhjetë dhe rrobat si më poshtë:
Të djalit Të nuses
2 jelekë stofi të mira Prika sipas zakonit bashkë
me shtojet këmishët dhe ndërresat.
1 peshli
1 shegun shajaku
1 qeleposh dhe brez argjendi
1 pushai, futa dhe brez
1 gjerdan me rupe
2 palë këpucë
6 palë këpucë
Jam dakord Jam dakord
Unë Sotir Gjino veqil i djalit Babai i vajzës Papa Avrami
Dëshmitarët: Marku i Janko Gjinos, shkes; dhe dëshmitar Vasil Dhespoti. Dëshmitar Niko
Doda.
Uroj atyre shëndet dhe bekimin e Avramit dhe qoftë për dëshmi.
Siç shihet nga përmbajtja e kontratës, qëllimi i shpalljes së një dokumenti të tillë ishte i dyfishtë:
në një anë të legalizohej fejesa dhe në anën tjetër të mbahej premtimi i dhënë nga dy palët
për përgatitjen e pajës.
Më vonë, deri në vitet e para çlirimit, aktmarrëveshja për fejesën dhe prikën bëhej në këtë
mënyrë: Ditën e fejesës, në shtëpinë e djalit shtrohej një drekë e pasur. Pasi hahej dreka,
fillohej biseda e përgatitjes së pajës dhe afati i ndejtjes në fejesë. Në bisedim merrnin pjesë
2-3 veta nga të afërmit e vajzës dhe një mik; po kështu dhe nga pala e djalit, 2-3 veta të
familjes dhe lajmësi (fejesat më parë janë bërë me lajmësi). Pala e vajzës i kërkonte babait
të dhëndrit një sasi paràsh, të quajtura para agërllëku, velenxën, rrobat e nuses dhe këpucë
për prindët ose xhaxhallarët e nuses, kurse pala e dhëndrit kërkonte sasinë e pajës së arkës
dhe disa peshqeshe, si këmisha ose peshqirë për burrat dhe linja për gratë e fëmijët e familjes
dhe të farefisit, të cilat detyrohej ti sillte nusja bashkë me pajën. Në kërkesa, thonë pleqtë,
zakonisht nuk janë prishur fejesat, se kërkesat bëheshin brenda gjendjes ekonomike të të dy
palëve; por, megjithatë, bëhej një farë përpjekjeje nga të dy palët sa të arrinin marrëveshje.
Pas marrëveshjes kjo shkruhej në dy kopje dhe e ruante secila palë deri sa bëhej martesa e
të rinjve.
Sot, si kudo në krahina të ndryshme të Shqipërisë ashtu dhe në Myzeqe, zakoni i fejesave
me lajmësi dhe përpilimi i kontratave pothuajse është lënë krejt. Të rinjtë vendosin vetë për
fejesën dhe martesën e tyre dhe së bashku, nga të ardhurat e tyre, përgatisin mobiljet dhe
veshjet e tyre. Por aty-këtu ndeshet që disa prindër ushtrojnë një farë autoriteti në fëmijtë e
tyre dhe kërkojnë të ruajnë traditën e kontraktimit të paktën në formë verbale10. Për fejesën e
të rinjve dhe përgatitjen e pajës ka këtë ndryshim nga e kaluara: në vend të agërllëkut në para
(pasi marrja e parave, që konsiderohet si blerje, ndalohet me ligj), kërkojnë copa tekstili të
shprehura në metra; sipas gjendjes ekonomike kërkesa shkon nga 30 deri në 70 metra
kambriku, pupline e stofash të tjera për ndërresa, fustane etj.11.
Tradita e prikës në para, dhënë nga pala e djalit për vajzën, e quajtur në kodik dhuratë para
martese ose agirliq, e njohur te fshatarët e Myzeqesë me emrat agërllëk ose argllëk siç
del nga hulumtimet e bëra te pleqtë e Myzeqesë, nuk ka pasur qëllime shpërblimi për marrjen
e vajzës, por shpërblim për përgatitjen e pajës dhe të dhuratave që do të çonte nusja në
shtëpinë e burrit. Këtë formë shpërblimi që e dokumentojmë që nga fillimi i shekullit të 19-të
e vërteton më së miri forma e re që ka marrë agërllëku sot i shprehur në metra me të cilat
vajza përgatit pajën e saj.
Sipas këtij kodiku, zakoni që pala e dhëndrit ti bëjë nuses rrobat e martesës dhe të japë një
sasi para, ka qenë i banorëve autoktonë, lalëve të Myzeqesë. Kurse ardhësit nga krahinat e
tjera në disa raste u ishin përshtatur këtyre dokeve dhe shënonin në fund të kontratës së
kodikut sipas zakonit të myzeqarëve. Kurse në raste të tjera ardhësit mbanin doket e tyre,
siç shihet në kontratën 193 të këtij kodiku, sipas së cilës dhëndri merrte nga prindët e nuses
një sasi para dhe detyrohej ti bënte asaj vetëm rrobat e nusërisë. Ky zakon, aty nga çereku
i parë i shekullit tonë, filloi të hynte dhe në disa banorë autoktonë të Myzeqesë, sidomos në
qytetin e Fierit dhe më rrallë në fshatarët, dhe qëndroi deri në çlirimin e vendit. Sipas këtij
zakoni, ata prindër që dëshironin të martonin vajzat e tyre me djem të mirë, me zeje ose
shkollë, i jepnin dhëndrit një sasi para ose pasuri tjetër të patundshme, si tokë, rrënjë ullinj
etj., që përdoreshin ose mbeteshin si pasuri në emër të nuses.


*Burime bibliografike:*
_1. Ky artikull është botuar për herë të parë në Studime historike, viti 1965, nr.3, fq.175-180. Në këtë
artikull të gjitha shënimet me korsive janë të redaksisë. Shënimet e tjera janë të autorit. Për të njëjtin
kodik, nga e njëjta autore, shih: Ll. Mitrushi, Dasma në lalët e Myzeqesë, në Etnografia shqiptare II,
1963, f.182.
2. Në kohën kur u shkrua artikulli. Ky kodik prej kohësh gjendet në AQSH.
3. Përkthimi u bë nga Koço Bozhori.
4. Dialektore.
5. Përkthimi u bë nga Koço Bozhori.
6. Rumë quheshin nga Perandoria Osmane shtetasit e krishterë të perandorisë. Prej këndej dhe
Rumeli për pjesën europiane të perandorisë. Është një shmangie fonetike nga forma romë, banorë
të Perandorisë Romake të Lindjes.
7. Letrat janë botuar për herë të parë në vitin 1868 nga A. Aleksudhi, fl. 8.
8. Gj. Haxhi Mihali në Dituria, 1927, f. 336.
9. Po aty.
10. Teksti është lehtësuar nga frazeologjia e kohës.
11. Këto të dhëna tashmë janë vetëm me vlerë informuese historike._

----------


## Albo

*KATALOG I DORËSHKRIMEVE NË GREQISHT NË ARKIVIN E SHTETIT NË TIRANË*

JOHANNES KODER
ERICH TRAPP

*Parathënie:*
Në materialin vijues parashtrojmë katalogun e dorëshkrimeve greqisht në Tiranë, të cilin e
kemi lajmëruar në shkrimin tonë Raport mbi një udhëtim në Shqipërinë e Jugut1. Në një
hulumtim të parë në Tiranë ne gjetëm nëntëmbëdhjetë dorëshkrime të paketuara në kuti
kartoni, për një pjesë të të cilave ishin shënuar përshkrime provizore në shqip2. Gjendja e
ruajtjes ishte në përgjithësi jo shumë e mirë. Ngaqë ndeshëm aty-këtu signatura të dyfishta,
në ca raste edhe numërtime të ndryshme të vjetra, u pa i domosdoshëm një numërtim i ri i
njësuar (Tiranenses graeci). Numrat 20-25 rezultojnë si fletë të mbetura të shkëputura nga
kodikë dorëshkrimesh të humbura.
Sipas të dhënave të Drejtorisë së Arkivit të Shtetit, dorëshkrimet e katalogizuara këtu
përfaqësojnë të gjitha ato që ndodhen ende në hapësirën shtetërore të Shqipërisë. Pas
gjasash ato duhet të vijnë të gjitha nga Berati, megjithatë ne ia dolëm ta dëshmojmë këtë
prejardhje, përmes identifikimit me numrat e katalogut të Alexoudis-it, vetëm për dhjetë kodikë.
Sa i takon dorëshkrimeve greqishte të pagjendshme më tani, të cilat ndodheshin më parë në
Shqipëri, të krahasohet në Richard Nr. 46, 141, 210-213, 336, 610, 641, 8383.
Katalogu u përpunua në parim si pjesë e katalogut të dorëshkrimeve vjeneze të H. Hunger-it4,
megjithatë u bënë modifikime, përsa kjo ishte e domosdoshme për arsye të kushteve të
veçanta të punës. Mungesat në përpunim, për të cilat jemi të vetëdijshëm (mungesë e shifrave
të pozicionit, e sqarimeve mbi ngjyrat, herë-herë vetëm përshkrime përmbledhëse të gjendjes
së ruajtjes, të dhënat për prejardhjen jo gjithnjë të mundshme), janë rrjedhojë pjesërisht e
faktit që ne qëndruam në vend për një kohë të pamjaftueshme dhe që, në kushtet e
marrëdhënieve shumë të pafavorshme bibliotekare, shpresat qenë varur praktikisht në librat
e marra me vete; nga ana tjetër me plotësimin jo të plotë të kërkesës sonë për mikrofilmime,
çka e vështirësoi jo pak përpunimin e mëtejshëm të materialit. Kjo e fundit bëhet e dukshme
në përshkrimet pjesërisht përmbledhëse të përmbajtjes, megjithatë ndikon në mënyrë fort
shqetësuese vetëm në Kodikun 18.
Shpresojmë, megjithatë, pavarësisht këtyre mungesave, ti paraqesim botës shkencore një
katalog, i cili i kënaq në parim pretendimet e deritashme dhe mbyll në këtë mënyrë një boshllëk,
pasi jep informacion - në kuadër të mundësive - shterrues, për fondin e sotëm të
dorëshkrimeve në greqisht në Shqipëri.

*Shkurtimet:*
Kap.: kapaku Lit.: literatura
Gjr.: gjendja e ruajtjes Shk.: shkruesi
fl.: fletë Zp.: zotëruesi i parë
f.: faqe Shu.: shenja të ujit
Ngj.: ngjyra

*Literaturë:*
1. Aland = K. Aland, Listë e shkurtër e dorëshkrimeve greqisht të Testamentit të Ri. 1. Vështrim
i përgjithshëm, Berlin, 1963.
2. Alexoudis Deltion = A. Alexudis, Katalog i kishave të shenjta të lagjes Kala, të qytetit të
Beratit dhe dorëshkrimet e lashta të gjetura të Mitropolisë së Beligradit (Beratit). Historia e
Etnologjisë, viti 5 (1900)-352-369.
3. Aleksudhi. E vërteta kishtare = A. Alexoudis, Kodikë të zonës së Beratit etj. Në E vërteta
kishtare 20 (1900) dhe 21 (1901).
4. BHG = Bibliotheca Hagiographica Graeca, ed. F. Halkin, I-III, Bruxelles 1957 (Subsidia
hagiographica 8 a).
5. Briquet = C. M. Briquet, Les filigranes, I-IV, Paris 1907.
6. Ehrhart = A. Ehrhart, Überlieferung und Bestand der hagiographischen und homiletischen
Literatur der griechischen Kirche. 1. Die Überlieferung, Leipzig 1937 ff.
7. Gregory = C. R. Gregory, Textkritik des Neuen Testamentes, I, Leipzig 1900.
8. Menaion = Menaia, hrsg. v. Bartholomaios Kutlumusianos, I-XII, Venedig 1895.
9. Pentekostarion = Pentekostarion. hrsg. v. Bartholomaios Kutlumusianos, Venedig 1875.
10. PG = J. P. Migne, Patrologiae cursus completus, Series graeca, Paris 1857 ff.
11. Triodion = Triodion, Venedig 1876.

*Përshkrime të dorëshkrimeve:*
1. Shek. i 14-të. Pergamenë. 265 x 215 mm. I. 338 fl. (I = fletë e parë; 339 fl. -1). 2 kol., 23
rr. (2r-41v, 180r-339v), 20 rr. (42r-179v).
Ungjill. (Ir) Shënim i pronarit.-(Iv) bosh.-(2r-339v) Lexime për festat e lëvizshme (krhs. Gregory
f. 344-364).
Gjr.: E mirë; e shkëputur pas f. 176, 177, 178, 179, 294 çdo 1 fletë, pas f. 281 2 fletë; f. 43-179
prej një dore të dytë; f. 282-286 prej një dore të tretë; f. 287 gjysma e sipërme e grisur (me
humbje teksti); f. 199 inicialet të prera.
Zp.: Georgios (Ir: Ky Ungjill ...).
Ngj.: Iniciale të kuqe rreth 20 mm të larta, portikë zbukurimi mbas f. 180r dhe 225v.
Kap.: Dy mbulesa druri me shtresë lëkure me stampim të rremë (ornamente), të dëmtuara
lehtë; dy togëza ( të paruajtura).
2. Shek. i 12-të-13-të. Pergamenë. 260 x 200 mm. 173 fl. (171 fl.+ 83A + 87A). 2 kol., 21-24 rr.
Ugjill. (1r170r) lexime për festat e lëvizshme (krhs. Gregory f. 344-364).-(170r- 171v) fragmente
perikopeje.
Gjr.: F. 1-10, 23, 87 A të dëmtuara me humbje teksti; f. 169 4 rreshtat e fundit të kol. së djathtë
të rëna përsipër prej një dore të dytë; f. 165-171 me gjurmë uji dhe të nxira rëndë.
Ngj.: Iniciale në të kuq dhe të gjelbër rreth 40 mm të larta.
Kap.: Dy mbulesa druri me shtresë lëkure me stampim të rremë (ornamente), të ruajtura
keq; dy togëza ( të paruajtura).
Lit.: Alexoudis Deltion, fq. 362 (si Berat. 17); Aland Nr. 1433.
3. Shek. i 12-të. Pergamenë. 305 x 240 mm. I. 204 fl. (I = fleta e qëllimit; 202 fl.+158 A+164
A). 2 kol., 40 rr.
Symeon metaphrastes, Menologion (minej) për muajin nëntor.
(1r) Tryeza e lëndës.-(1v) bosh.
- (2r-4v). [Vita et passio S. Cosmae et Damiani] Inc. Duke ndriçuar nga shprestaria dhe nga
predikimi i ungjillit. (ed. G.van Hooff, An Boll. 1 (1882) 586-596; krhs. BHG 374).
- (4 v -13 r) Martirizimi i dëshmorëve të shenjtë dhe të lavdëruar të Krishtit; Akindhino, Pigosiu,
Afthariu, Elpidhofori dhe Anembodhistu. [Passio S. Acindyni, Pegasii, Aphthonii, Elpidephori
et Anempodisti] (PG 116, 9-36; krhs.BHG 23).
- (13v-23r) Martirizimi i dëshmorëve të shenjtë të Krishtit Akepsima, Josif dhe Aithola.[Passio
S. Acepsimae, Josephi et Aeithalae] (PG 116, 832 860; krhs.BHG 20).
- (23r-42r) Jeta e atit tonë oshënar dhe murg, Joanikit [Vita S. Joannicii] (PG 116, 36-92; krhs.
BHG 937).
- (42r-47v) Jeta dhe martirizimi i shenjtorëve Galaktinos dhe Epistimi [Vita et passio S.
Galactionis et Epistemae) ( PG 116,93-108; krhs. BHG 666).
- (47v-52r) Jeta e atit tonë oshënar dhe konfesor, Palit [Vita S. Pauli confessoris] (PG 116,
884-896; krhs. BHG 1473).
- (52r-55v) Martirizimi i dëshmorit të shenjtë Jeronos së bashku me dëshmorët e shenjtë
atletë në Mitilin [Passio S. Hieronis et sociorum Melitinae] (PG 116,109-120; krhs. BHG 750).
- (55v-63r) Tregimi i pjesshëm i çudirave të mëdha dhe të lavdëruara të kryeëngjëllit të madh
Mihail, të mbledhura nga shkrimi i vjetër dhe i ri. [Laudatio S. archangeli Michaelis] Inc. Festimet
e çështjes engjëllore, të zbukurimeve qiellore dhe tani ne duke kryer festën me gëzim dhe
hare, të gjithë këtyre rreshtave të Kryetarit... Sa madhështore janë veprat e tua, o Zot, ata që
dëgjojnë thonë të gjitha i ke bërë me urtësi. (Krhs. BHG 1294b?).
- (63r-75r) Kuptimi i jetës së Nënës së të gjithëve dhe të çudibërësit Matronis [Vita S. Matronae]
(PG 116, 920-953; krhs. BHG 1222).
- (75r-81v) Jeta dhe vepra e oshënares Theoktisti nga Lesboja [Vita S. Theoctistae Lesbiae]
(ed. Th. Ioannou, Monumente agjiografike, Venedik 1884, fq.18-39; krhs. BHG 1726).
- (81v) Martirizimi i dëshmorit të shenjtë Mina Egjiptianit të martirizuar në Kotiea [Passio S.
Menae Aegyptii] (ed. G. van Hooff, An. Boll. 3 [1884] 258-270; krhs. BHG 1250). Des. ***. në
lidhje me sigurinë e pasigurt, nëpërmjet teksteve a. a. O., fq. 259, Z.15.
- (82r-84v) [Passio S. Platonis] Inc. ***. Të cilat nuk mund as të dëgjojnë, as të lëvizin dorën
(krhs. BHG 1552).
- (84r-88v) Jeta dhe vepra e atit tonë oshënar Amfilokio [Vita S. Amphilochii] (PG 116, 956-
969; krhs. BHG 72).
- (88v-112v) Jeta dhe vepra e atit tonë oshënar, Grigorit, episkopit të Agrigentit [Vita S. Gregorii
episcopi Agrigentini] (PG 116, 189-269; krhs. BHG 708).
- (112v-118v) Martirizimi i dëshmores së shenjtë Ekaterina [Passio S. Aecaterinae] (PG 116,
276-301; krhs. BHG 32).
- (118v-157v) Të atit tonë ndër shenjtorë, dëshmorit të shenjtë Klementit, episkopit të Romës
dhe të apostullit të shenjtë Pjetër [S. Clementis epitome de gestis S. Petri] (PG 2, 469-604;
krhs. BHG 345). Des ***. Tregim i përmbledhur. Tepri e tillë çudirash, shkëlqime të tilla, që u
bënë për ne.
- (157v-162r) [Passio S. Petri episcopi Alexandrini] (ed. F. Combefis, Illustrium Christi martyrum
1. triumphi, Paris 1660, S.189-221; krhs.BHG 1503) Inc. ***. të atyre dhe mëkatarëve që kur
Kishës...
- (162r-164v, 172r-175v) [Passio S. Mercurii] (ed. H. Delehaye, Les legende grecques des
saints militares, Paris 1909, fq. 243-258; krhs. BHG 1276). Inc. ***. Pasi i bindën ata gjetën
këta ... a.a.O.,fq. 243, rr.16.
- (168r-171v, 180r-181r) Martirizimi i Shën Jakov Persianit. [Passio S. Jacobi Persae] (krhs.
BHG 773).
- (175v-179v, 164Ar-167v) Jeta dhe vepra e atit tonë oshënar, Alipiut. [Vita S. Alypii] (ed. H. Delehaye,
Les saints stylites [Subs. Hagiogr. 14] Bruxelles 1923, fq..170-187; krhs. BHG 64).
- (181r-202v) Jeta dhe vepra e atit tonë oshënar dhe konfensor, Stefanit të ri [Vita S. Stephani
iunioris confessoris] (krhs. BHG 1667). Des. ***. U shenjësove o Stefan i çuditshëm me
rënkime dhe lotë.
Gjr.: F. 2, 35 të dëmtuara me humbje të vogla teksti; mes f. 81 dhe f. 82 mungon një numër i
papërcaktuar fletësh; f. 82-133 të dëmtuara pa humbje teksti; f.134-136 të dëmtuara me
humbje të vogla teksti, 137-153 pa humbje teksti; f. 154-177, 194-202 humbje të mëdha
teksti.
Ngj.: E thjeshtë e zezë në çdo fillim paragrafi.
Kap.: Dy mbulesa druri me shtresë lëkure me stampim të rremë (ornamente), dy togëza ( të
paruajtura).
Lit.: Alexoudis Deltion, fq. 362 (si Berat. 16); Alexoudis Ekkl. Al. 20. 485 fq. dhe 537 (si Berat.
1 dhe 29); Ehrhard I 2, fq. 444: Konfirmohet supozimi i Ehrhard-it, që Berat. 1 dhe 29 përputhen,
por mungojnë vetëm Nr. 11-16 dhe 27 të teksteve normale (krhs. Ehrhard I 2, fq. 392).
4.Shek. i 13-të. Letër. 220 x 150mm. 350 fl. (363 fl. + 21A + 155A  349 bis 363 [krhs. Cod.
20]). 1 kol., 28 rr.
Triodion dhe pendekostarion (fragment).
(1r) inc. ***. U ngritën me të gjithë djemtë e Faraonit. (= Triodion, fq.322).-(348r) des. ***.
Dhe shpirtrave tanë përdëllimin e madh. (= Pentekostarion, fq.207).
Gjr.: Shumë e keqe, shkrimi fort i dëmtuar dhe i zbehur nga uji, në mjaft raste i palexueshëm;
Lidhja krejt e prishur, qoshet mjaft të ngrëna, letra e dëmtuar nga brejtja e krimbave.
Zp.: Theodosios. Glavenica dhe Berati (sipas Alexudis, f. 363, ky ia ka kushtuar kodikun në
vitin 1438 kishës të Apostujve të Shenjtë; ky shënim nuk është më i gjendshëm).
Ngj.: Iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe deri 60 mm të larta, në disa raste edhe në ngjyrë të gjelbër;
bordura të zbukuruara dhe gërma po ashtu të zbukuruara në ngjyrë të kuqe në fillim të
paragrafëve.
Kap.: Ruhet vetëm kapaku i përparëm (dru i mbuluar me lëkurë) me tre (nga pesë) mbërthecka
zbukurimi, i dëmtuar shumë rëndë.
Lit.: Alexoudis Deltion, fq. 363 (si Berat. 26); po ai, Ekkl. Al. 20, fq. 525 f. (si Berat. 11).
5.Shek. i 14-të. Pergamenë. 225 x 160 mm. 600 fl. (602 fl.-1 dhe 2 [krhs. Cod. 21]). 1 kol. 20
rr.
Theophylaktos i Ohrit
(3r-v) Pinax i Ungjillit sipas Gjonit.-(4r-602r) Theophylaktos i Ohrit, Shpjegimi i Ungjillit sipas
Gjonit-[Enarratio in Evangelium Ionnis] (PG 123,1133-1348 dhe 124, 9-317).-(602v) Shënime
të shkruesit.
Gjr.: Në përgjithësi e mirë, me njolla të lehta uji, qoshja e djathtë lart nga f. 3-44, 186 dhe 250-
1 e dëmtuar pa humbje teksti, f. 256-269, 277-8 dhe 601-2 me humbje të vogla teksti.
Kap.: Kapaku i përparëm (dru me lëkurë me stampim të rremë) në Cod. 21, kapaku i prapëm
i dëmtuar shumë rëndë, dy togëza ( të paruajtura).
Lit.: Alexudis Deltion, fq. 365 (si Berat. 30); po ai. Ekkl. Al.20. fq. 526 (si Berat. 15).
6.Shek. i 8-të-9-të. Pergamenë. 265 x 180 mm. 144 fl. (147 fl.-1 [krhs. Cod.25] -87-88). 2
kol. 25 rr. [Senkrechte Spitzbogenunziale (vertikale, harqe me majë, ?)]
Ungjill. (2r-147v) Lexime për festat e lëvizshme dhe të palëvizshme); des. ***. Tetëdhjetekatër
vjet. (= Luka 2, 37 për shkurtin; krhs. Gregory f. 344-376).
Gjr.: E mirë. Pergamenë e deformuar fort nga uji, skaji i poshtëm i dëmtuar në gjithë shtrirjen
pa humbje teksti, f. 2-6 dhe 141-7 me humbje të vogla teksti.
Ngj.: Iniciale deri 50 mm të larta me zbukurime të thjeshta (e kuqe-e gjelbër), në fol. 2r dhe
111r korniza rreth titujve (e kuqe-e gjelbër) me zogj.
Kap.: Ruhet vetëm kapaku i përparëm, i dëmtuar rëndë nga brejtjet e minjve.
7. Viti 1322 (f. 183r letër. 300 x 220 mm. 190 fl. (I = fleta e qëllimit; 184 fl.+7A + 76 ABCD). 2
kol., 29 rr.
Ungjill. (Ir-v) bosh.-(1r-183r) Lexime për festat e lëvizshme (krhs. Gregory 344364), f. 4v,
147v, 182v ,183v-184v bosh.
Gjr.: E mirë, skajet e errësuara dhe me njolla uji, fol. I dhe 1-11 mjaft të errësuara, f.I-2 dhe
182-184 të dëmtuara pa humbje teksti, f. 7A dhe 76 ABCD të copëtuara deri në mbetjet më të
vogla.
Ngj.: Iniciale të thjeshta në ngjyrë të kuqe deri në 7 cm të larta, në fillimet e kapitujve korniza
zbukurimi në ngjyrë të kuqe dhe mbishkrime, në f. 1r portal zbukurimi.
Kap.: Dy kapakë druri me mbulesë lëkure në stampim të rremë, dy togëza (të humbura).
8. Shek. i 14-të. Pergamenë. 315 x 240 mm. 140 fl. (140 fl.f. 1 dhe 2 [khrs. Cod.21] + 46A
+ 136A). 2 kol., 2225 rr.
Ungjill. (3r140v) Predikime për festat e lëvizshme dhe të palëvizshme; inc. ***. Thashë se
do të marrë prej simes. (= Gjoni 16, 15 për të mërkurën e javës së shtatë pas Pashkëve;
krhs. Gregory f. 347386).
Gjr.: E mirë, skajet të dëmtuara pa humbje teksti, f. 46A dhe 136A të shkëputura.
Ngj.: Iniciale të kuqe deri në 30 mm të larta, në f.7r portik zbukurimi (e kuqe, e gjelbër, e kaltër
mbi të verdhë të artë, arabeska) me mbishkrime kapitujsh në ar.
Kap.:Dy kapakë druri me mbulesë lëkure me stampim të rremë (ornamente), kapakët dhe
lidhje të çlirët, dy togëza të humbura.
Lit.:Alexoudis Deltion, fq. 362 f. (si Berat. 22); Alexoudis Ekkl. Al.20, fq. 525 (si Berat. 7); Aland
Nr.1434.
9. Rreth 1400-ës (I-XXI, 1r228r) dhe 1438-s (228v) dhe rreth 1400-ës (229r-230r). Pergamenë.
335 x 265 mm. 252 fl. (230 fl.+1XXI+226A). 2 kol., 2327 rr.
Ungjill. (1r228r) Predikime për festat e lëvizshme; inc. ***. (6v) Dhe në mos i dëgjoftë ata,
thuaja këtë Kishës (= Mateu 18, 17 për muajin e Rëshajeve; khrs. Gregory, f.347), des. ***.
(226v) Kujtoni si u pati folur kur ishte në Galile. (= Luka, 24, 7 për të Dielën e Pashkëve, 4;
krhs. Gregory, f.364).-(228v). Shënime nga një dorë e dytë.-(229r) bosh.-(229v230r). Shënime
nga një dorë e tretë.-(230v) bosh.
Gjr.: Skaji i sipërm i djathtë i të gjithë librit mungon, humbje teksti; f. I-XX, 1-4 dhe 227-230
pjesërisht të ruajtura, prej f. XXI dhe 5-6 gjysma e brendshme e ruajtur, vizatimi në fol. 61 i
prerë.
Shk.: Theodor Grammatikoi (fol.228v).
Ngj.: Titujt e kapitujve në ngjyrë të kuqe, inicialet deri 110 mm të larta në të kuqe të thjeshtë
ose me trajtim më të pasur (e kuqe, e gjelbër, e kaltër, e verdhë) me ornamente dhe figura, në
f.42r pamja e plotë e ungjillorit Mark (130 x 90 mm; e kuqe, e verdhë, e kaltër, e gjelbër, e
kaftë) në qëndrim shkruesi.
Kap.: Dy kapakë druri me mbulesë lëkure, të ruajtur keq, të çlirtë dhe të ngrënë nga krimbat,
në anën e përparme trembëdhjetë, në të pasmen dy thumba zbukurimi ende të ruajtur.
10.Shek. i 12-të (1158 ?) Alexoudis jep për f.14r një datim sot të palexueshëm). Pergamenë.
220 x 160mm. 99 fl.,1 kol.,1722rr. (1r-3v)? Euthalios Diakonos, Prolog i veprimeve. [Prologus
Actuum apostolorum] inc.***.] (PG 85, 629 B 10-636 A).-(3v-6r) çështje e librit të veprimeve
të Apostujve (Argumentum libri Actuum apostolorum) (PG 85, 645 A-649 A).- (6r-7r) Shtegtimi
i apostullit Pal. [Peregrinationes Pauli apostoli] (PG 85, 649 B-652 A)-(7r-12v) Paraqitje e
kapitujve të Veprave të Apostujve. [Elenchus capitum libri Actuum apostolorum], des. Për
Judejtë e Romës (PG 85, 652A-661 B11).-(12v-13v) Kapitullizim i dëshmive të Shenjta të
librit të veprave [Elenchus Divinorum testimoniorum quae continet liber Actuum apostolorum]
(PG 85, 640B-645A; vetëm fillimet e vargjeve të cituara). (13r-v) 5
Këto shenja ndodhen në këto vende të letrave:
I bashkëngjitet kësaj një paraqitje grafike.
Vijojnë katër distikë në lidhje me kotësinë e fjalëve:
Më kot o njeri shtjellon kuptime të shumta,
ide retorike, metoda astronomike,
kundërvënie, justifikime, mendime të mëdha
të Euklidianëve, Thalistëve, mjeshtrave atikë të fjalës;
Për një moment një sëmundje i shkatërron të gjitha
dhe të vendos me të paditurit.
Para fundit duhet që të mos merremi me gjërat tokësore
por qielloret të kapim5.
(14r-99r). Veprat e Apostujve me komente të zgjedhura nga Oikumenios, Shpjegim në lidhje
me veprat e Apostujve [Commentarius in Acta apostolorum] (PG 118, 41 A-237 D) (99r)
Euthalios Diakonos, Prolog i katërmbëdhjetë letrave të Palit të apostullit të shenjtë [Prologus
in quattuordecim sancti Pauli apostoli epistolas], des. ***. Që dhe frymërat e erërave (PG
85, 693 A 1-14).
Gjr.: E mirë, skajet prej f. 1-10 dhe 99 të dëmtuara pa humbje teksti, fillimi dhe fundi i
dorëshkrimit të humbura.Ngj.: Korniza zbukurimi të thjeshta në ngjyrë të kuqe, në f.14r portik
zbukurimi (e artë, e kuqe).
Kap.: Dy kapakë druri të çlirët, prej mbulesës së lëkurës ruhen vetëm copëza, lidhja e lirshme.
Lit.: Alexudis Deltion, fq.360 (si Berat. 14); Alexudis Ekkl. Al.20, fq.544 (si Berat. 36); P. Batiffol,
Les Manuscrits grecs de Bérat dAlbania et le codex purpureus F , Archives des Missions
scientif. et littér. III 13 (1887) 441 f. (si Berat. 10).
11. 1312 (fol. 227r). Pergamenë. 185 x 135 mm. 228 fl. (227 + 172A). 1 kol., 26rr.
Katërungjillësh. (1r-3r) Synopse të ungjijve.-(4r5r) Pinax i Ungjillit sipas Mateut.-(5r) Shënim i
shkruesit.-(5v) Pamje e ungjillorit Mateu.-(6r-57r) Ungjilli sipas Mateut; inc. ***. Faqen e djathtë
ti kthejë atij dhe tjetrën. Se po shihnin ndonjë frymë dhe u tha atyre. (Mateu 5, 39).-(57r58r)
Pinax i Ungjillit sipas Markut.-(58v) Pamje e ungjillorit Marku.-(59r-96r) Ungjilli sipas Markut.-
(96vderi 98r) Pinax i Ungjillit sipas Lukës.-(98v)Pamje e ungjillorit Luka.-(99r-162v) Ungjilli sipas
Lukës; des. ***. Se po shihnin ndonjë frymë dhe u tha atyre (Lluka 24, 37).-(163r-209v)
Ungjilli sipas Gjonit-(210r-227r) Tryezë e lëndës e lëndës e perikopeve.-(227v ) bosh.
Gjr.: Në përgjithësi e mirë, f. 1 e dëmtuar me humbje teksti, pas. f. 5 dhe 162 këputje fletësh,
f. 227 e dëmtuar pa humbje teksti.
Ngj.:Iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe deri në 10mm të larta, në fol. 1-3 harqe zbukurimi në ngjyrë të
kuqe, fol. 5v pamje e ungjillorit Mateu (e kuqe, e kaltër, e artë), 58v pamje e ungjillorit Marko (e
kuqe, e kaltër, e artë, violet), 59r korniza zbukurimi (e kuqe, e kaltër, e artë), 98v pamje e
ungjillorit Luka (e kuqe, e kaltër, e gjelbër, e verdhë, e kaftë), 99r dhe 163r korniza zbukurimi (e
kuqe, e kaltër, e artë).
Kap.: Dy kapakë druri (të thyer) me mbulesë lëkure me stampim të rremë (ornamente), një
togëz (e humbur).
12. Rreth 1400-ës. Letër. 250 x 205 mm. I. 240 fl. (I = fleta e qëllimit; 229 fl.+27A +90A-K). 1
kol., 21 rr.
Katërungjillësh. (Ir-1r) bosh.-(1v) Pamje e ungjillorit Mateu, e mbishkruar me katër
dymbëdhjetërrokësh:
Duke mos pasur guximin tënd engjëllor,
Formën e trupit engjëllor që ke,
Duke mos pasur diçka më shumë se engjëjt,
Por duke shkruar fjalën tënde të mëshiruar.
(2r-66r) Ungjilli sipas Mateut.-(66v) Hypothesis e Ungjillit sipas Markut.-(67r-v) Pinax i Ungjillit
sipas Markut.-(68r) bosh.-(68v) Pamje e Ungjillorit Mark e mbishkruar me katër
dymbëdhjetërrokëshe:
Duke qëndruar Marku pa folur,
pavarësisht se ka qëllim të shkruajë,
jo sepse nuk frymëzohet, por se duke jetuar edhe lëviz,
edhe merr frymë, e kërkon të shkruajë i qetë.
(69r-100r) Ungjilli sipas Markut. -(100v) Hypothesis i Ungjillit sipas Lukës; inc. Ungjilli i shenjtë
i shkruar sipas Lukës. Pasi Luka nxënësi... duke parë nxënësit.-(101r102v) Pinax i Ungjillit
sipas Lukës.-(103r) bosh.-(103v) Pamje e Ungjillit sipas Lukës, e mbishkruar me katër
dymbëdhjetërrokëshe:
O Luka, mbrojtësi i bujqësisë së Perëndisë,
Duke parë farat mistike, dua ta shndërrojë;
Ashtu si gruri bëhet bukë,
Fjalën tënde ungjillore në grurë,
Për të mbledhur thesarë në shpirt.
(104r-174r) Ungjilli sipas Lukës.-(174v) Pinax i Ungjillit sipas Gjonit.-(175r) Pamje e ungjillorit
Gjon, e mbishkruar me katër dymbëdhjetërrokëshe:
Na godet në mendje vetëtima e logjikës,
pasi asnjë shi, asnjë shenjë reje,
duke i forcuar i biri i Zebedeut,
njerëzit e panë me shi të padukshëm.
(175v-228v) Ungjilli sipas Gjonit.-(229r-v) bosh.
Gjr.: E mirë.
Shu.: Shkronja N. Po kështu Briquet 8427 (Pisa 1372). (1v).
Ngj.: Në përgjithësi e zbehur fort; iniciale rreth 30 mm të larta. Pamje ungjillore e Mateut në
ngjyrë të kuqe dhe të verdhë, 170 x 155 mm.-(2r). Hapësirë zbukurimi me iniciale në ngjyrë të
kuqe 70mm të larta.-(68r) Pamje ungjillore e Markut në ngjyrë të kuqe dhe të verdhë, 180 x
140mm.-(69r) Hapësirë zbukurimi me iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe e të verdhë rreth 80 mm të
larta.-(103r) pamje ungjillore e Lukës në ngjyrë të kuqe dhe të verdhë, 180 x 140mm.-(104r)
Hapësirë zbukurimi me iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe rreth 70 mm të larta.-(175r) Pamje ungjillore
e Gjonit dhe e Prohorit në ngjyrë të kuqe dhe të verdhë 170 x 135mm.-(175v) Hapësirë zbukurimi
me iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe rreth 85mm të larta.-(228v) Hapësirë zbukurimi në formë
shkronjash (rreth 30mm e lartë FX) dhe arabeska.
Kap.: Dy kapakë druri me mbulesë mëndafshi në ngjyrë të kuqe të errët, mbulesa e dëmtuar,
njëra (nga dy) kapëset e lëkurës e ruajtur.
Lit.: Alexoudis Deltion, fq. 360 (si Berat. 13); Aland Nr. 1705.
13. 1181 (37r). Pergamenë. 220 x 160 mm. 41 fl. (40fl.+I = fleta e qëllimit [letër]). 1kol., 20 rr.
Ungjill. (1r-36r) Predikime për festat e palëvizshme, inc. ***. Ata i thonë asaj, grua përse
qan... (= Gjoni 20, 13 për 22 korrikun; krhs.: Gregory f. 382-386).-(37r). Vërejtje e shkruesit, e
ndjekur nga tre dymbëdhjetërrokësh:
Për atë që lexon me dëshirë,
Për atë që ka shkruar me gishta,
Për atë që ka përfituar, ti ruajë të tre ose trininë.
(37v-38r) bosh.-(38v) shënime prej duarsh të mëvonshme. -(39r-40v) prej pjesës së paruajtur
të Ungjillit janë lidhur fol. 1-2 e duzinës së katërmbëdhjetë: inc. ***. Kërkonin që ta sillnin
brenda të paralizuarin (= Luka 5,18 për të dielën e javës së 19-të pas Rrëshajave); des. ***.
ra në dhe të mirë, dhe mbiu dhe dha pemë për njëqind (= Luka 8,8 për të dielën e javës së 21-
të pas Rrëshajave; krhs. Gregory fq. 354-355).-(41r-v) bosh.
Gjr.: Në përgjithësi fort e ndotur dhe e nxirë; f.1 dhe 33 të dëmtuara me humje teksti.
Shk.: Ioannikios (f. 37r: Ky Ungjill i shenjtë i hyjshëm dhe i perëndishëm u shkrua nga dora e
murgut dhe dhjakut të padenjë Joanik në vitin 6689).
Ngj.: Iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe rreth 30 mm të larta; f. 4v kornizë zbukurimi e thjeshtë në
ngjyrë të kuqe dhe të kaftë.
Kap.: Vetëm kapaku i pasëm (dru me mbulesë lëkure) i ruajtur.
Lit.: Alexoudis Deltion, fq. 365 (si Berat. 32); Alexudis Ekkl. Al. 20, fq. 526 (si Berat. 17); Aland
Nr. 1207.
14. Shek. i 14-të. Pergamenë. 210 x 150 mm. 144 fl. (139 fl. + 20A + 67A + 77A + 78AB).
1kol., 24rr.
Tipikon. (1r-139v) Typikon (Tekst si Typikon, Venedik 1643 me disa ndryshime); inc. ***. Në
nart... (ndoshta narteks), a. a. O., fq.15, kol. 1.
Gjr.: Para f. 1 mbetje prej shtatëmbëdhjetë fletësh (me to ndoshta prej të gjithave); fort e
ndotur, e nxirë dhe e dëmtuar me humbje të mëdha teksti, f. 2 e dëmtuar me humbje të pakta
teksti, f. 3-25 pa humbje teksti. Prej f. 78 AB janë ruajtur vetëm copëza; f. 135-139 të dëmtuara
me humbje të mëdha teksti.
Ngj.: Iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe rreth 25 mm të larta dhe korniza të thjeshta zbukurimi në
ngjyrë të kuqe.
Kap.: Mungon.
Lit.: Alexoudis Deltion, fq. 365 (si Berat. 31); Alexoudis Ekkl. Al. 20, fq. 526 (si Berat. 16).
15. Shek. i 12-të. Pergamenë. 155 x 120 mm. 195 fl. (197 fl. + 64A-195 dhe 196 [krhs. Cod.
23] deri 197 [krhs. Cod. 22]. 1 kol., 21rr.
Ungjill. (1r-140r) Lexime për festat e lëvizshme; inc. ***. Pa u bërë si fëmijë nuk hyni në
mbretërinë e qiejve. (= Mateu 18, 3 për të hënën e javës së nëntë pas Rëshajeve; krhs.
Gregory fq. 350-364).-(140v) Pinax i Ungjillit sipas Gjonit.-(141r) bosh.-(141v-142v) Hipotezë
(Hypothesis ?) e Ungjillit sipas Gjonit; inc. Ungjilli i shkruar sipas Joanit. Pasi Joani vëllai i
Jakovit dhe i Zebedeut... dhe tjetrin që...-(143r-194v) Ungjilli sipas Gjonit.
Gjr.: Fillimi i humbur; f. 1-3 të dëmtuara me humbje teksti, f. 4 pa humbje teksti. Mes 64 dhe
64A 1 fletë e shkëputur, prej 64A vetëm gjysma e poshtme e ruajtur. Pas f. 71, 142, 150
përkatësisht nga një fletë e shkëputur; f. 151 dhe 194 të dëmtuara me humbje teksti.
Ngj.: E thjeshtë, iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe 10 mm të larta.
Kap.: Vetëm kapaku i pasëm (dru me mbulesë lëkure) i ruajtur, lidhja fort e çlirët.
Lit.: Alexoudis Deltion, fq. 366 (si Berat. 36); Alexudis Ekkl. Al. 20, fq. 526 (si Berat. 20); Aland
Nr. 1709.
16. Shek. i 14-të. Letër. 305 x 210 mm. 117fl. (114 fl. + 16A + 22A + 53A). 1kol., 32rr.
Menaion (minej) për muajin mars. (1r-114r) Menaion për 1-31 mars (Menaion, vëll. 7 me disa
ndryshime).
Gjr.: F.1-2 të dëmtuara me humbje të pakta teksti. Pas f.16 dhe 22 përkatësisht një fletë e
shkëputur dhe e zëvendësuar me një të re (210 x 140 mm; shkrim i shek. XIX); f. 113-114 të
dëmtuara me humbje teksti. Përgjithësisht me gjurmë uji dhe e ngrënë nga krimbat.
Ngj.: Iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe rreth 55 mm. të larta.
Kap.: Dy kapakë druri, të ngrënë nga krimbat; lidhja e liruar.
17. Shek. i 15-të. Pergamenë. 270 x 205 mm. 174 fl. (173 fl. + 151A). 1 kol., 27-28 rr.
Dorëshkrim patristik (patrologji). (1r-v) Vasili i Madh, Epistula 22; des. ***. Të dobëtit (Saint
Basile, Lettres. ed. Y. Courtonne. vëll. I, Letra 22/1-2, rr.34).-(2r) Basileios (?), Sermo asceticus;
inc. ***. Sheh jetën (PG 31, 1512 B 3-1513 A 3). -(2r-7v) Basileios, Në lidhje me mëkatin ndaj
Perëndisë [De iudicio Dei]; des. ***. Satanai shkatërrues (PG 31, 653 A-669 C 1).-(8r) Në
lidhje me besimin [De fide]; inc. ***. E mori në dorëzim prej nesh. (PG 31, 689 C 3-692 C).-
(8v-10v). Index moralium (PG 31, 692 D-700 A).-(10v) Moralia; des.***. Prej fuqisë së tij, se
(PG 31, 700 B 1-10).-(10v-16v) Moralia; inc. ***. Nuk ju them juve (PG 31, 721 A 2 -736 C 7).-
(16v-20r) Fjala asketike [Sermo asceticus] (PG 31, 881 B888 D).-(20r-24v) Kushtet sipas
shtrirjes [Regulae fusius tractatae], Prooimion (PG 31, 889 A-901 A).-(24v-52r) Dekrete asketike
[Constitutiones asceticae]; des. ***. Duke pyetur mëson (PG 31, 1321 A-1388 C 14).-(52r-
56v) Dekrete asketike [Constitutiones asceticae]; des. ***. sa erdhën e zunë. (PG 31, 1389
C 5-1400 C 6).-(57r-60r) Kapitulli i kushteve gjatë ndarjes [Regularum breviorum capitula], Nr.
194-349 (krhs. PG 31, 1052 D-1077 D, renditje krejt tjetër).-(60r-105r) Kushtet në gjerësi
[Regulae fusius tractatae] (PG 31, 905-1052) me mungesat e mëposhtme: Ajo nuk kishte
pretendime ndaj tij (917 C 2-920 B 2), pengojnë qëllimin prej genit të Izraelit, (936 B 3-937 B
4), parabola vazhdon prej të tjerëve vjen (937 D 4-961 A 5); 71v-72r dhe 88r bosh pa rënie
teksti.-(105r-160v) Kushte sipas vendndodhjes [Regulae brevius tractatae], Nr. 43-350, u
përgjigjen numrat e mëposhtëm:
(PG 31, 1080-1305): 114 (43), 157, 98, 3-5, 287, 6 (50), 288-9, 99, 158-9, 7-9, 85-86 (59-60),
187-9, 21-22, 160-3, 23-29, (70-76), 191, 126, 30, 192, (80), 89, 45-47, (134-6), 16, 204, 151,
122, (140), 173, 31, 195-7, 34, 164-5, 127, 199, (150), 97, 169, 202,279, 283, 205-7, 17, 90,
(160), 152, 172, 239, 208-9, 240-1, 48-49, 210 (170), 50-53, 280, 11, 174, 211-3 (178-180),
54, 175-6, 214, 242-4, 55, 215-6, (189-190), 245, 217, 56, 247-7, 218, 248, 219, 249-252
(199-202), 220, 57, 123, 177-8, 221-2, 137 (210), 58-60, 101, 91, 179, 61, 223, 12, 180 (220),
253, 62, 254, 224, 255-6, 63, 257-260 (228-231), 64, 225, 261-2, 65, 226, 267-270 (242-5),
66, 290-1, 227, 271 (250), 13, 286, 19-20, 67-68, 103, 15, 272, 139 (260), 181, 285, 284, 69,
182, 71-72, 292, 274 (275), 77-78, 230, 275, 113 (280), 79-80, 231, 184-5, 232, Reg fus., 54
(PG 31, 1044 AB) als Nr.287!, Reg. brev. 138, 93, 104 (290), 70, 94, 229, 112, 155, 2, 92, 18,
228, 14 (300), 202, 105, 74, 107, 273, 108-111, 154 (310), 153, 281, 293-5, 81-84, 296-301
(320-5), 95, 302, 125, 303, 140 (330), 186, 190, 304-5, 233-8 (335-340), 306-7, 276-7, 308-
313 (345-350).-(160v-164r) Basileios (?), Poenae in monachos (PG 31, 1305 C-1316 C).
(164r-173v) Athanasios, Jeta dhe vepra e atit tonë oshënar Andonit, [Vita Antonii]; des. ***.
mundi fantazitë (PG 26, 837 A deri 876 B 1).
Gjr.: E mirë, f. 1 e dëmtuar dhe e ndotur me humbje teksti; fol. 87, 109, 110, 137-139, 141-2,
173 të dëmtuara pa humbje teksti; pas fol. 135 dhe 142 përkatësisht një fletë e shkëputur.
Ngj.: Iniciale të thjeshta në ngjyrë të zezë deri 15 mm të larta.
Kap.: Dy kapakë druri (të dëmtuar rëndë nga brejtja e krimbave), lidhja e çlirët.
18. Shek. i 13-të-14-të. Letër. 210 x 145 mm. 411 fl. (409 fl. + 4A + 275A). 1 kol. 26-28 rr
(fol.1-61), 19-22 rr. (fol. 62-108), 44-70 rr. (fol. 109-194), 24-31 rr. (fol. 195409).
Përmbledhje dorëshkrimesh teologjike.
(1r-12r) Mbetje të një traktati antikonoklastik (?); des. ***. Nuk ishte i ikonoklastëve-(12v-13v)
bosh.
- (14r-85v) Niketas Stethatos, Antidialogus (ed. A. Michel, Humbert dhe Kerullarios, Paderborn
1930, fq. 320-342).
- (86r-88v) Hadrian IV., Letër Basileios të Ohrit (Bessarione 1916, 27-29).-(89r-93v) Basileios,
Letër Hadrian-it (Bessarione 1916. 31-33). (94r-102v) Germanos II., Letër Gregor-it IX. (Sathas,
Biblioteka Mesjetare. II 39-46).
- (103r-v) inc. Shumë ishin dhe të mëdhenj kombet që ranë dakord, des. dhe njëmendshmërinë
e lashtë të rehabilitimit të Ortodoksisë.
- (104r-108v) Gregori IX, Letër Germanos-it II. (Sathas, 1. c. 46 deri 49).
(109r-194r) Euthymios Zigabenos, Shpjegim i Psaltirit. [Commentarius in Psalterium] (PG
128, 41-1325).  (194v) prova shkrimi greqisht-latinisht.
(195r-216r) Katenë për odet e Testamentit të Vjetër dhe Testamentit të Ri.
- (216v) Parafrazë shembëlltyrash të Testamentit të Ri.
- (217r-315v). inc. ***. E dinin dhe tani dhe më përpara... që predikojnë Perëndinë; des. ***.
Nëse nuk i provon ti i pari ato që thua, nuk është e nevojshme të flasësh për to. (316v)
Shënim i shkruesit.-(317r) bosh.-(317v) Prova shkrimi nga dy duar.

- (318r-409v) Euthymios Zigabenos, Armaturë dogmatike; [Panoplia dogmatica]; des. ***.
(374r).Fjalët (PG 130, 20 D deri 149 B 5).
Gjr.: Shumë e keqe, e ndotur, me gjurma uji, e prekur nga brejtja e krimbave, fletë të shumta
të ngjitura, f. 1-13 dhe 345-409 të ruajtura pjesërisht; f. 14-28, 36, 40, 44, 49, 74, 75, 81, 85 të
dëmtuara me humbje teksti; pas f.108 një fletë e prerë, qoshja e djathtë lart nga f. 217-316 e
dëmtuar me humbje teksti.
Ngj.: Iniciale të thjeshta në ngjyrë të kuqe (deri 20 mm të larta), në f. 318r kornizë e thjeshtë
zbukurimi.
Kap.: Dy kapakë druri, të dëmtuar rëndë dhe të ngrënë nga krimbat, në kapakun e pasëm
mbetje lëkure.
Lit.: Alexoudis Deltion, fq. 363 (si Berat. 23); Alexudis Ekkl. Al. 20, fq. 525 (si Berat.8).
19.Viti 1823 (f. 51r, 73r, 73v). Letër. 155 x 100 mm. 159 fl. (162 fl. -1-2 [Kapaku i përparëm]
deri 162 [Kapaku i prapëm]). 1-2 kol. Numri i rreshtave ndryshon.
Bllok shënimesh nxënësi.
- (2r-161v) përmban fjalorë (frëngjisht-italisht, italisht-greqishte e re, latinisht-greqishte e re,
greqishte e re-frëngjisht), ushtrime fjalësh në greqisht, përkufizime filozofike, ushtrime
matematikore, ushtrime zgjedhimi në latinisht, tabelë foljesh të parregullta të latinishtes.
Gjr.: Qoshet dhe skajet të ngrëna; f.149-157 të dëmtuara me humbje të pakta teksti.
Kap.: Dy kapakë letre, të përbëra nga f. 1+2 respektivisht 162; kapaku i pasmë përgjysmë i
grisur dhe i lirshëm; lidhja e çlirët.
20. Shek. i 15-të. Letër. 145 x 150 mm. 15 fl. (më parë f. 349-363 të Cod. 4). 1 kol., 17-19 rr.
Fragment agjiografik, homilie (?)
- (1r-2v) inc. ***. Ashtu si e ftohta dhe breshëri kur bien në rrymat detare, i bëjnë ato të
fryhen, kështu me zjerjen e ziftit që lyen anijet i shkatërron dhe bien në thellësi të detit së
bashku me agarinejtë dhe vetëm dhjetë anije shpëtojnë, me ndërmjetimet e Hyjlindëses dhe
të gjithë shenjtorëve me Krishtin Jezu, Zotin tonë, lavdia dhe pushteti së bashku me atin e
pafillim të tij dhe me shpirtin e tërëmirë dhe të tërëshenjtë tani e përherë dhe në jetët e
pambaruara që do të vijnë, amin!
- (3r-11v) Fragment homiletik; inc. ***. Por thesarin që ndodhet i siguruar në qiell, nuk mund
ta matim me kritere monetare dhe sasiore, duhet ta ruajmë me vigjilencën e shpirtit. Pasi,
ashtu si kusarët e vjedhin pasurinë kur gjumi e kap të zotin e shtëpisë, dhe do të përgatitet i
arratisuri, kështu ndodh dhe me pasurinë shpirtërore; des. ***. Kështu edhe ne ta mbrojmë
Zotin, në mënyrë që të duhemi dhe të mbrohemi dhe ne prej tij, ta mbajmë dhe ne besimin
me duar, ashtu siç mbajmë diçka me gëzim. Dhe të mos e lëmë, që të na ndjehen mëkatet.
Të kini guxim. Fjala e Lazarit të katërditshëm.-(12r-15v) Amphilochios von Ikonion, Fjala e
Lazarit të katërditshëm [Oratio in Lazarum quatriduanum]; des. ***. (fol. 15r) ik tutje (PG.39,
60 A-65 A 9).
Gjr.: Pesëmbëdhjetë fletë të gjysmës së sipërme të një dorëshkrimi, f. 13 e dëmtuar jashtë
me humbje teksti, prej f. 14-15 ruhen mbetje të pakta.
Ngj.: Në f.12r iniciale të thjeshta në ngjyrë të kuqe, 30 mm të larta.
Shk.: Berg, ngjashëm Briquet 11653 (Neapel 1441-54).
21. Shek. i 13-të. Pergamenë. 310 x 220 mm. 6 fl. (f. 1-2 më parë f. 1-2 e Cod. 5; f. 3-6 më
parë si f.1-2 dhe 141-142 e kod.8). 2 kol., 55 rr.
Fragment i një menaioni (minej) për muajin gusht.
(1r-4v) inc. ***. Me furi; në kaminë u çua. des. ***. Duke ndritur si ndriçues i tërë shkëlqyer.
(Menaion, vëll.12, fq.7-14).-(5r-v) inc. ***. Në kohën e Dekiut, dhe shenjti tepër i pasur des.
***. ujiti me shprestari (Menaion, vëll.12, fq.54-58).-(6r-v). inc. ***. vdiq dhe u varros des.
***. si zot dhe prift i parë. (Menaion, vëll.12, fq.72-74).
Gjr.: Fol. 1r gjysma e sipërme e ngjitur me kapakun e kopertinës së Cod. 5; f. 3 e një të tretës
së poshtme e prerë; pergamena mjaft e errësuar.
Ngj.: Iniciale deri 10 mm të larta.
22. Shek. i 15-të. Letër. 100 x 135 mm. 1 fl. (më parë f. 197 e Cod. 15), 1 kol., 16 rr.
Fragment i një teksti teologjik.
(1r-v) inc. ***. U lidhën me martesë... jetë bashkëshortore... ushqente fëmijët... predikimi i
apostull Palit; thuaj së hijshmes që unë ta mëshiroj... Eva... këto dhe e kalojnë atë.
Gjr.: Pjesë e mesit e një dorëshkrimi, mjaft e errësuar dhe e ndotur, vrima-vrima.
23. Shek. i 14-të. Pergamenë. 230 x 140 mm. 1 fl. (më parë f. 195-196 e Cod. 15). 1 kol., 32
rr. (1r) inc. Plaku i bëri pesëdhjetë; des. ***. luftoi mendimin (ngasjen). (Apophthegmata
Patrum, PG 65, 129 D 5-132 A 11).  (1v) bosh.
Gjr.: Fletë në gjysmën e sipërme, djathtas e prerë, mjaft e errësuar dhe e ndotur.
24. Shek. i 15-të. Pergamenë. 220 x 140 mm. 2 fl. (më parë f. 603-604 të Cod. 5). 2 kol., 21 rr.
Fragment i një triodi.
(1r) inc. ***. E lavdëruar në jetë... Në qepallat e nxënësve tani vjen gjumi, o Krisht... (= Triod
f. 381).-(2v) des. ***. dhe (tregove) jetën e paprishur. (= Triod fq.409).
Gjr.: Skaji i djathtë i poshtëm i grisur me humbje teksti, fort i errësuar dhe i ndotur.
Ngj.: E thjeshtë, iniciale në ngjyrë të kuqe rreth 20 mm të larta.
25. Shek. i 9-të. Pergamenë. 265 x 145 mm. 1 fl. (më parë f. 1 e Cod. 6). 1 kol., 40 rr. të
pjerrta.
Fragment agjiografik. (1r) Prova shkrimi nga shkrues të ndryshëm.-(1v) inc. ***. (Rr. 18)
Dhe ja ungjillor Luka cakton karakterin e hyjshëm dhe të respektuar të së tërëqashtrës, nënës
së Perëndisë, Marias, që në trupin e saj mori jetë; des. ***. të Juljano Paravatit.
Gjr.: Pergamenë fort e errësuar dhe e shtrembëruar; shkrimi i zbehur. Skaji i brendshëm
tregon mbetje të një flete të dytë.

*Shtojcë:*
Llambrini Mitrushi përshkruan në një artikull6 një dorëshkrim, sjellë më 1957 në Berat prej
Manastirit të Shën Kozmait në Kolkondas. Gjatë qëndrimit tonë të atjeshëm nuk u krijua
asnjë mundësi për ta shqyrtuar. Ai përfshin 96 fletë të formatit 225 x 155 mm si dhe 8 fletë të
një formati më të vogël dhe përmban 303 kontrata martese të viteve 1819-43 shkruar në
greqisht.

*Listë e mikrofilmave:*
Instituti i Bizantinistikës, i Universitetit të Vjenës, zotëron mikrofilma të dorëshkrimeve të
mëposhtme: Tir. gr. 3, 5, 10, 14, 16, 17, 18 (vetëm f. 109r-216v, 318r-374r), 20-25.

*Shënime bibliografike:*
1. Jahrbuch der Osterreischen Byzantinischen Gesellschaft, (JÖBG) 15 (1966), 391 -394.
2. I shprehim me këtë rast falenderimin tonë të përzemërt Arkivit të Shtetit të RP të Shqipërisë, për
mundësinë që na u krijua të punonim lirisht dhe të papenguar mbi dorëshkrimet.
3. M. Richard, Répertoire des Bibliothèques et des Catalogues de Manuscrits grecs, Paris 1958
(Publications de lInstitut de Recherche et dHistorie des Textes). Në lidhje me këtë, për plotësim, të
shihet edhe: A. Alexuodis, Përshkrimi i tre Ungjijve, në: Shoqata e Filologëve Grekë, shtojcë e vëllimeve
24-26, Konstandinopojë 1896, f. 114-117; bëhet fjalë për tre dorëshkrime ungjijsh në kishën e Shen
Vlashit (Blasioskirche-K.J.) në Vlorë.
4. H. Hunger, Katalog i dorëshkrimeve greke të Bibliotekës Kombëtare të Austrisë, Pjesa 1: Codices
Historici. Codices Philosophici et Philologici, Wien 1961 (Museion NF 4/1/1). Do të dëshironim të
falënderonim këtu përzemërsisht z. prof. Hunger dhe dr. Otto Kresten për ndihmesën e tyre në datimin
e dorëshkrimeve si dhe për këshilla të shumta gjatë përpunimit të Katalogut.
5. E njëjta poezi në një trajtë disi të ndryshuar gjendet në Par. Gr. 1686, saec. XV, fleta e qëllimit Br.
Na godet në mendje vetëtima e logjikës 12/175r
Duke pasur Marku qëllim për ta shkruar 12/68v
Që ishin shumë dhe përmendnin kombe të mëdha 18/103r
Duke mos pasur guximin tënd engjëllor 12/1v
Më kot o njeri shtjellon kuptime të shumta 10/13v
Atë që lexon me dëshirë 13/17r
Njëmijë pikëpyetje shqipton dhe duke kërkuar mjetin 10/13v
O Luka,mbrojtësi i Perëndeshës Bujqësi 12/103v
6. Kodiku i manastirit të Shën Kozmait (Der Codex des Klosters des hl. Kosmas), Studime Historike 3
(1965) 175-180 (me përmbledhje në frëngjisht, f.181).

----------


## Albo

*THESARE KULTURORE QË I KTHEHEN POPULLIT* 1

ALEKS BUDA

Edhe librat kanë fatin e vet. Kjo fjalë e urtë e moçme të bie ndërmend menjëherë kur dëgjon
për historinë e habitshme të dy kodikëve të lashtë, me prejardhje nga qyteti-muze i Beratit,
njëri prej të cilëve ka moshën e respektueshme prej rreth 1400 vjetësh, ndërsa i dyti është
vetëm njëmijë e njëqind...
Këto thesare të humbura u gjetën të dëmtuara rëndë dhe pasi u restauruan, iu kthyen më në
fund popullit e kulturës sonë, të cilëve u përkitnin.
Në vitin 1885, kur studiuesi francez P. Battifol ndërmori një udhëtim të mundimshëm në atë
provincë të humbur e të varfër të perandorisë osmane, siç ishte në atë kohë Shqipëria, ai
mbeti i habitur që vetëm në Berat mundi ta pasuronte me 3 figura të reja2 listën e kodikëve
krysografikë të stilit bizantin, domethënë të shkruar me ar e argjend, listë që në atë kohë as
nuk e arrinte një duzinë ekzemplarësh, të shpërndarë në bibliotekat e muzetë më të mëdha
të botës. Le të shtojmë, me këtë rast, se edhe sot ky numër nuk ka mundur të rritet shumë...
Dhe midis këtyre 3 numrave të rinj që u zbuluan atëherë, dy ishin kodikët për të cilët po bëhet
fjalë sot.
Një fakt i tillë mund të jetë i habitshëm sot vetëm për ndonjë njeri që mundohet të shohë 3 me
çdo kusht në një histori popullsish të prapambetura, që nuk paskan njohur një shkallë më të
lartë qytetërimi dhe bashkë me këtë as nevojën e shkrimit.
Vetë Berati është një shembull i mirë për këtë, me arkitekturën monumentale civile 4 e të
kultit, me veprat e pikturës murale e të kavaletit që stoliste nga brenda këto ndërtesa. Këtu
ishte zhvilluar qysh herët një traditë e pasur në fushën e arteve të vogla të aplikuara, të
artizanatit, të argjendarisë, të skalitjes, të qëndisjes me fije argjendi etj. Në këto kushte Berati
u bë në një farë kuptimi qendër e një tradite artistike me tipare pak a shumë të kristalizuara,
e cila rrezatoi prej këtej në krahina të tjera të vendit dhe ndikoi edhe në shekujt pasues në
fushat e ndryshme të krijimtarisë artistike.
Në këto arte të aplikuara bënte pjesë edhe shkrimi, i cili ishte një art, deri sa e zëvendësoi
revolucioni teknik i shtypshkronjës. Disa dhjetëra vëllime dorëshkrime kodikësh nga Berati,
që kanë mundur tu shpëtojnë rrebesheve të kohës e që shkojnë nga shekulli VI deri në fillim
të shekullit XV, na japin të drejtën të nxjerrim përfundimin se edhe këtu kemi të bëjmë me një
vazhdë e traditë të pandërprerë, që i përgjigjej një nevoje reale, ndonëse mjaft e kufizuar, të
një shoqërie të ngritur e të zhvilluar, në të cilën shkrimi, si mjet komunikimi kulturor, luante
padyshim një rol të rëndësishëm. Është fjala për kodikë prej lëkure të përpunuar (pergamenë),
në ndonjë rast edhe prej papiri 5 dhe së fundi, në shekujt XIV-XV, edhe prej karte. Një varg nga
këta kodikë, kryevepra të artit kaligrafik, janë pajisur me ornamente në ballë ose anës së
fletës, me vinjeta dhe iniciale dekorative; disa prej tyre përmbajnë edhe piktura në miniaturë,
me ngjyra e tipare shumë të holla e delikate, që pasurojnë fondin e veprave pikturale që
njohim në vendin tonë. Shumica e tyre nuk kanë të dhëna për kohën kur u hartuan, as edhe
për shkruesin e tyre.
Analiza paleografike e tipit të shkrimit na lejon të themi se, përveç dy kodikëve që u përmendën
në fillim, si të shekullit VI e IX, shumica e dorëshkrimeve të ruajtura nga Berati në Arkivin tonë
Qendror të Shtetit, u përkasin shekujve XI-XII dhe XIII, kur mund të supozojmë se ky qytet ka
njohur fazën e lulëzimit të tij të madh. Por arti i të shkruarit ka vazhduar në Berat edhe më
vonë, me gjithë kushtet e vështira që krijoi stuhia shkatërruese e vërshimeve osmane. Është
interesant të vemë në dukje se ndërsa, nga njëra anë, sunduesi i vendit, Teodor Muzaka,
merrte masa për të siguruar e shpëtuar nga frika e turqvedorëshkrimet e vyera e të lashta
të këtij qyteti, 10 vjet më vonë, më 1410, siç e thotë vetë shkruesi, me porosi e shpenzime të
qefalisë (sundimtarit) të qytetit, mbarohej së shkruari në Berat një kodik i ri. Kështu, mund
të themi, kalonte stafeta nga dora në dorë.
Nuk duhet të na habisë fakti se nga përmbajtja tërësia e këtyre kodikëve beratas kanë karakter
kishtar, u shërbejnë nevojave të kishës së krishterë, janë shkruar në greqishten bizantine,
ashtu si ndjekin edhe ornamentikën dhe stilin paleografik bizantin. Ky është një fenomen
historik i natyrshëm, do të thonim, në një kohë kur monopolin e kulturës në gjithë Europën e
kishte kisha. Pikërisht për këtë arsye gjuhët e saj 6, latinishtja dhe greqishtja, ishin bërë edhe
gjuhët e kulturës universale dhe diferencimi në gjuhë kulturore nacionale duhej të çante rrugë
me luftë kundër mbisundimit të tyre. Dihet se në Shqipëri ky fenomen filloi të shfaqej në hapat
e tij të para duke filluar nga shekulli XIV.
Pavarësisht nga këto kufizime në përmbajtjen e tyre, dy kodikët më të lashtë nga dorëshkrimet
e Beratit kanë një vlerë të rëndësishme jo vetëm nga pikëpamja historike në përgjithësi, si
dëshmi të zhvillimit kulturor-shoqëror të vendit, por edhe nga pikëpamja paleografike, si
monumente të lashta të historisë së shkrimit dhe tekstologjisë, si dokumente të literaturës
paleokristiane në veçanti.
Më i rëndësishëm, duke qenë më i lashtë, është padyshim kodiku që në gjuhën e shkencës
njihet me emrin Codex Purpureus Beratinus F (Kodiku i Purpurt nga Berati); gërma e
ndajshtuar përcakton radhën që zë ai në vargun e dorëshkrimeve më të lashta të ruajtura të
Testamentit të Ri kristian. Kodiku në fjalë, në formën që arriti deri në ditët tona, kishte 190
fletë pergamene, të ngjyera në të kuq të thellë (purpur); ai ishte shkruar me gërma argjendi të
tretur, me përjashtim të disa faqeve, ku disa fjalë janë shkruar me ar. Gërmat janë të tipit
kuadrat, unciale majuskule. Shkrimi është i vazhdueshëm, pa ndarje midis fjalëve. Formati
i fletëve është 314 x 268 milimetra. Analiza e gërmave dhe krahasimi me tekstet e pakta të
ruajtura të këtij tipi, i ka shtyrë shkencëtarët ti caktojnë Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit shekullin
VI si kohë lindjeje.
Kodiku i dytë nga Berati, që na intereson në këtë mes, njihet në shkencë me emrin Codex
Aureus Anthimi (Kodiku i Artë), i mbiquajtur kështu sipas emrit të një peshkopi të Beratit në
shekullin XIX 7. Siç e thotë edhe emri, ky kodik ishte shkruar mbi pergamenë me gërma ari të
tretur dhe përbën, për këtë arsye, gjithashtu një realitet 8, ndonëse si kohë hartimi, analiza
paleografike i cakton një epokë më të re, shekullin IX. Si vëllim, Kodiku i Artë është shumë më
i madh, ka 413 fletë në format 24 x 19 cm dhe është shkruar me gërma të një tipi më të ri, të
rrumbullaktë e me bishta, të quajtur korsiv minuskul. Kodiku ka një ornamentikë mjaft të
pasur dhe 4 miniatura. Nga pikëpamja tekstologjike, teksti i kodikut të artë nuk paraqet ndonjë
interes, ai është teksti tani i fiksuar i Testamentit të Ri.
Ekzemplarë të shkrimit në argjend e ar janë shumë të rrallë. Në mesjetë arti i shkrimit përjetoi
një të tatëpjetë të përgjithshme, që shpjegohet me ndryshimet e rëndësishme ekonomikoshoqërore
që vihen re lidhur me rënien e shoqërisë së vjetër skllavopronare, ndërsa formacioni
i ri social-ekonomik që po lindte, karakterizohej në këtë periudhë nga një primitivitet mjaft i
theksuar. Lidhur me këtë u ngushtua mjaft përdorimi i shkrimit, kaq i përhapur në kohë antike.
Tiparet e gërmave dhe arti e teknika e shkrimit në përgjithësi karakterizohen nga një lloj
barbarizimi. Në këto kushte, ruajtja dhe përdorimi i artit të shkrimit në një lartësi teknike të
tillë, siç e dëshmojnë kodikët tanë beratas të shekujve VI dhe IX, dëshmon për vazhdimësinë
e traditës së antikës dhe për një nivel të lartë kulturor që ruajtën disa vende të Europës
Juglindore, midis tyre edhe vendi ynë, në rrethanat e një tatëpjete të përgjithshme që përfshiu
Europën Perëndimore 9.
Porse, veç kësaj rëndësie si monumente të historisë së shkrimit e të kulturës, nuk mund të
lihet pas dore edhe rëndësia e një karakteri tjetër e Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit. Shkenca
përparimtare botërore është e interesuar prej kohësh të studiojë historinë e formimit të tekstit
të të ashtuquajturave shkrime të shenjta të kristianizimit 10. Kundrejt përpjekjeve të kishës
për ti deklaruar këto si tabu, si të paprekshme, të lindura të gatshme nga frymëzimi hyjnor
dhe prandaj jashtë kompetencës së arsyes njerëzore, shkenca përparimtare, në luftë të
ashpër kundër autoritetit kishtar, ka krijuar një degë shkencore të tërë, të quajtur kritikë
tekstologjike e Biblës, për të vërtetuar historinë e formimit gradual të saj. Është e qartë se
për të përcaktuar sa më afër e më saktë tekstin fillestar të Biblës, duhet të njihen së pari
variantet e saj më të vjetra; me anë të krahasimit të tyre mund të nxirren në shesh grupet e
familjet kryesore të këtyre varianteve dhe mund të hidhet dritë mbi rrugën e formimit historik
të këtij teksti themelor të kristianizmit. Një analizë paraprake lejon të thuhet se Kodiku i Purpurt
i Beratit ka disa lexime teksti që janë të veçanta për të; në formimin e tekstit të tij kanë
kontribuar tradita të ndryshme, që lidhen edhe me Lindjen, me Sirinë, edhe me Perëndimin.
Kuptohet, prandaj, përse shkenca vazhdon të interesohet për Kodikun e Purpurt të Beratit, si
një nga variantet më të lashtë të tekstit të Testamentit të Ri. Në një botim shkencor, teksti i
dhënë nga Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit duhet patur domosdo parasysh.
Është kjo arsyeja që bota shkencore shqiptare dhe në përgjithësi shkenca ndërkombëtare, u
janë mirënjohës institucioneve të Akademisë së Shkencave të RP të Kinës, që mundën të
shpëtonin nga vdekja e sigurt dy kodikët e vyer të Beratit. Të fshehur gjatë Luftës së Dytë
Botërore, dy kodikët mbetën për më se 20 vjet në qimitirin e lagur të një kishe të Beratit, ku u
gjetën, më në fund, pas kërkimesh këmbëngulëse, për ti siguruar tani përfundimisht për
shkencën e kulturën tonë.
Na pëlqen të tregojmë, me këtë rast, se si nganjëherë historia përsëritet. Peripecitë e vuajtjet
që pësuan gjatë dhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore kodikët tanë beratas nuk i pësuan për të
parën herë. Shënimet kronikale të ruajtura në disa dorëshkrime të tjera, gjithashtu me
prejardhje nga Berati, tregojnë se edhe në vitin 1356 edhe në vitin 1400 kodikët e ruajtur në
këtë qytet u detyruan të merrnin rrugët për të gjetur strehim e për tu fshehur nga rreziku i
ushtrive të huaja që po i kanoseshin qytetit. Me këtë rast, shkruesit e këtyre shënimeve kanë
rreshtuar emrat e kodikëve të vyer, që ata u kujdesën ti evakuonin dhe nuk çuditemi që
midis tyre, pranë kodikëve që ndërkohë kanë humbur, figuron edhe Beratasi ynë i Purpurt me
gërma të argjendta. Edhe diçka më tepër: edhe në këto kohëra të lashta kishte njerëz patriotë,
që i donin dhe dinin ti çmonin librat. Shënimi na thotë se më 1356, dy vetë ngarkuan mbi
shpatullat e tyre 27 kodikë dhe i shpëtuan duke i çuar në një vend të sigurt. Nga mirënjohja,
na jepet dhe emri i këtij patrioti beratas të shekullit XIV, të quajtur Skuripeqi. Tradita e
Skuripeqëve nuk u shua në Berat. Gjatë luftës nacionalçlirimtare, qytetarë beratas u qëndruan
me rrezik jete nazistëve që kërkonin të grabitnin dorëshkrimet e ruajtura. Më në fund, meriton
të përmendet patrioti plak Nasi Papapavli, i cili mori pjesë aktive në gjurmimin e kodikëve të
humbur.

*Shënime të redaksisë:*
1. Botuar për herë të parë në të përditshmen Zëri i popullit, 28 janar 1972. Ribotohet me ndonjë
shkurtim të vogël.
2. Në kuptimin tituj, vepra, dorëshkrime.
3. Nënkupto: tek shqiptarët (fjalë që mungojnë në tekstin e autorit).
4. Me kuptimin laike.
5. Në Fondin 488 nuk ka dorëshkrime në papir a papirus, por kjo nuk e përjashton ekzistencën e tyre
më herët.
6. Gjuhët kishtare, gjuhët e liturgjisë.
7. Eshtë fjala për Anthim Aleksudhin, që shkroi i pari për kodikët e Beratit. Për nder të tij Batiffoli e
quajti këtë kodik me emrin e mitropolitit.
8. Siç është në tekst. Por duhet të jetë radhitje e gabuar e fjalës raritet, gjë e rrallë, e jashtëzakonshme.
9. U ruajt ky vlerësim i diskutueshëm i autorit, për të respektuar frymën e kohës.
10. Shih shënimin 9.

----------


## Albo

*RRETH RIZBULIMIT TË DY KODIKËVE TË BERATIT**

JOHANNES KODER

Në një artikull të shkurtër në gazetën shqiptare Zëri i popullit, historiani pranë Universitetit të
Tiranës, Aleks Buda, raporton mbi rigjetjen e dy kodikëve të hershëm në Berat, Shqipëria e
Jugut1. Bëhet fjalë për të famshmin Codex Purpureus Beratinus F , të fillimit të shek. të 6-të
dhe për Codex Aureus Anthimi, të shek. të 9-të. Të dy mbaheshin-tok me të tjerë-që prej
Luftës së Dytë Botërore, si të humbur, dhe nuk figurojnë për këtë arsye edhe në katalogun e
vogël të dorëshkrimeve në greqisht të Tiranës2.
Ata u zbuluan vërtet para pak kohësh në një dhomëzë të lagësht varri të një kishe në Berat
dhe për shkak të gjendjes së tyre të përgjithshme të dëshpërueshme iu përcollën menjëherë
Akademisë së Shkencave të RP të Kinës, për restaurim. Prej andej u rikthyen në Shqipëri në
fillim të vitit 1972, të restauruar e të konservuar dhe-ashtu si dorëshkrimet e tjera, në greqisht,
të Shqipërisë-iu dorëzuan për ruajtje Arkivit Shqiptar të Shtetit në Tiranë.
Është një gëzim i madh që të dy dorëshkrimet e çmueshme, të cilët deri më tash qenë të
konsultueshëm vetëm përmes përshkrimit në Katalogun e Dorëshkrimeve të Beratit, të
Anthimus Alexoudes3, iu ridhuruan kështu shkencës.
Nëse krahasohet përshkrimi i vjetër i A. Alexodes me atë të A. Budës në Zëri i popullit, del në
pah në mënyrë të qartë se, me gjithë rrethanat e këqija të ruajtjes, nuk rezultojnë humbje
fletësh në asnjërin prej të dy dorëshkrimeve. Deri sa të dalë një hulumtim shkencor nga pala
kompetente shqiptare, për informacion paraprak mbi gjendjen e sotme të të dy dorëshkrimeve,
duhet tu referohemi fjalë për fjalë të dhënave të Budës dhe Alexoudes-it:
Beratinus 1 (Codex Purpureus Beratinus F ).
Shek. i 6-të. Pergamenë e purpurt. 314 x 268 mm. 190 fl. 2 kol. 17 rr. Bojë argjendi. (Inicialet
bojë ari).
Fragment ungjijsh (Mateu e Marku).
Beratinus 2 (Codex Aureus Anthimi).
Shek. i 9-të. Pergamenë. 240 x 190 mm. 413 fl. 1 kol. 17 rr. Bojë ari. Ungjill. Në krye të çdo
teksti, miniaturë (pamje e plotë) e secilit ungjillor.

_* Botuar në Byzantinisce Zietschrift, München, 1972._


*Shënime bibliografike:*

1. A.Buda, Thesare kulturore që i kthehen popullit, Zëri i popullit, 23 (7315), 28.01.1972, f. 3 me dy
pamje; të krahasohet edhe lajmi i shkurtër në Zëri i popullit 13 (7305), 16.01.1972. Për sugjerimet e
vlefshme dhe përkthimin e të dy artikujve falënderoj shumë përzemërsisht z. dr. Robert Schwanke të
Institutit të Lindjes në Vjenë.
2. J. Koder-E. Trapp, Katalog i dorëshkrimeve në greqisht në Arkivin e Shtetit në Tiranë, Jahrb. Österr.
Byz. Ges. 17 (1968) 197-214.
3. A. Alexoudes, Katalog i kishave të shenjta të lagjes Kala, qyteti i Beratit të mitropolisë të Belegradit
/Beratit/, si dhe dorëshkrimet e vjetra të ndodhura. Delt. Hist. Ethnd. Het. 5 (1900) 352-369; atje janë
përshkruar si kodiku 1 dhe 2 në f.352. krhs.: P.Battifol, Les manuscrits grecs de Bérat dAlbanie et le
codex purpureus F , Arch. des Missions scient. et litt. III 13 (1887) 441-456.

----------


## Albo

*DORËSHKRIMET KISHTARE MESJETARE TË SHQIPËRISË* 1

THEOFAN POPA

Me mbarimin e luftës antifashiste në Shqipëri u krijuan kushte të favorshme për punë
shkencore. Punonjës të shkencës nisën ekspeditat kërkimore dhe bënë një punë të
madhe për grumbullimin dhe sigurimin e monumenteve të rëndësishme të vendit. Gjatë
ekspeditave u sigurua thesari i madh artistik i popullit tonë; u regjistrua një numër i madh
monumentesh arkitekturore antike e mesjetare; u zbulua dhe u identifikua piktura monumentale
dhe ajo me kavalet /ikonografia mesjetare/; u grumbullua dokumentacioni epigrafik i
monumenteve dhe i veprave artistike të tyre, dokumentacion që nxori në dritë autenticitetin e
kulturës mesjetare shqiptare, mjeshtrit e talentuar mesjetarë shqiptarë të të gjitha gjinive
artistike.
Përveç të tjerash, u grumbullua dhe një sasi e konsiderueshme librash në dorëshkrim -
kodikë agjiografikë mesjetarë, që i përkasin periudhës historike prej shekullit të 6-të deri në
atë të 15-të, si dhe dorëshkrime më të vona, më pak të rëndësishme, të riprodhuara gjatë
periudhës osmane, deri në shekullin e 18-të.
Sasia e kodikëve të zbuluar, që janë riprodhuar deri në shekullin e 15-të, ka arritur vitet e
fundit në 62 vëllime. Nuk përjashtohet zbulimi i kodikëve të tjerë, që mund të ruhen ende
nëpër familje.
Që Shqipëria të trashëgojë një sasi të madhe dorëshkrimesh, që prej shekujve të fillimit të
mesjetës, kjo nuk është një gjë e çuditshme, për faktin se, sikurse është bërë e njohur, ajo
është vend traditash të lashta kulturore.
Si vend kulture të lashtë për Shqipërinë, së pari, flasin qendrat e njohura antike urbane të
vendit, si Dyrrahu, Butrinti e të tjera. Në këto qendra dëshmohet një kulturë e shkëlqyer grekoromake,
ndikimet e së cilës përvetësohen në mënyrë krijuese nga popullata autoktone ilire.
I njohur është fakti i përhapjes së krishtërimit në Shqipëri qysh nga shekujt e parë të erës së
re, gjë që argumentohet kryesisht nga burimet arkivore dhe arkeologjike, si dhe nga një sërë
monumentesh të kulturës paleokristiane, që po zbulohen kohë pas kohe nëpër vise të
ndryshme të vendit, siç janë mozaikët e shkëlqyer të kishës së Linit dhe të asaj të Tushemishtit
(Pogradec), të bazilikës së Elbasanit dhe asaj të Sarandës, të baptisterit të njohur të Butrinitit
etj., të cilët i takojnë një periudhe prej shekullit të 4-t deri në atë të 8-të të erës së re. Këto
mozaikë kanë një lidhje të ngushtë me dokumentet arkivore: me aktet e koncileve ekumenike
të kishës, në të cilët kanë marrë pjesë e kanë nënshkruar peshkopë të peshkopatave më të
vjetra të vendit tonë. Ndër ta, peshkopi i Pulheriopolit (Beratit) përmendet në aktet e koncilit të
parë ekumenik të Nikesë.
Me gjithë faktin e njohur që Mesjeta karakterizohet herë-herë me rënie të botës së vlerave të
kulturës, ku hyn dhe rënia e shkrimit dhe e librit, gjë që shpjegohet me ndryshimet ekonomikoshoqërore
pas shoqërisë skllavopronare, duhet thënë se shfaqja e kishës së krishterë, me
tendencën për tu shtrirë në të gjitha shtresat shoqërore, bëri që të ruhej tradita e shkrimit dhe
e librit, si një mjet komunikimi për literaturën propagandistike dhe për atë liturgjike, pa të cilën
nuk mund ti kryente funksionet e saj.
Me rastin e ngritjes dhe të organizimit të Ohrit si kryekishë nga perandori Justinian, nën
juridiksionin e së cilës përfshiheshin gati të gjitha peshkopatat e viseve tona, lulëzimi i kulturës,
i mbështetur dhe inkurajuar prej tipareve artistike antike të vona, u bë një dukuri pozitive, që
reflekton në monumentet tona mozaikale dhe dorëshkrimore paleokristiane të ruajtura deri
në ditët tona.
Në shekujt e mëvonshëm, gati gjatë gjithë Mesjetës, dihet që Shqipëria ishte pjesë e
Perandorisë Bizantine, e cila ushtroi një ndikim të thellë mbi tiparet e strukturës ekonomikeshoqërore
dhe mbi kulturën e vendit. Ky ndikim, gjithashtu, pasqyrohet në veprat artistike të
gjinive të ndryshme, që stolisin monumentet tona mesjetare, ndër të cilat përfshihen edhe
dorëshkrimet e vjetra, kodikët mesjetarë të vendit.
Kur flasim për ndikime nga kultura e Bizantit, nuk supozojmë një riprodhim të thjeshtë pasiv
të saj, sidomos kur është fjala për realizimin e veprave artistike, sepse një popull me një
specifikë të veçantë, si populli shqiptar, duke përftuar ndikime të një kulture të huaj, do të sillej
në mënyrë krijuese duke futur elemente të kulturës së vet, sipas natyrës, gustos dhe ambientit
të vet.
Të tilla elemente të reja me tipare vendëse vërehen, ku më shumë e ku më pak, në të gjitha
gjinitë e arteve të thesarit tonë artistik mesjetar, madje ato tek ne hasen deri në thellësitë e
Mesjetës edhe në kodikët mesjetarë.
Këta kodikë, ndonëse janë në gjuhë greke, e cila ishte gjuhë e shkrimit gjatë Mesjetës në
Bizant, si dhe latinishtja në Perëndim (të dyja mbizotërojnë si gjuhë të kishës dhe të kulturës),
kanë një rëndësi të veçantë për historinë e kulturës së vendit tonë, sepse dëshmojnë për
zhvillimin e literaturës mesjetare edhe në këtë anë të rajonit. Ata përfaqësojnë dëshmitë më
të vjetra të shkruara që ka ruajtur populli ynë, janë një dëshmi e gjallë e traditave tona kulturore
gjatë erës së re, qysh prej shekujve të parë të saj, dhe provojnë se populli ynë në periudhën
mesjetare ka ecur krahas popujve të tjerë të kulturuar.
Për ekzistencën e kodikëve mesjetarë të vendit tonë, i pari që ka shkruar është Anthim
Aleksudhi, i cili, qysh në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit të 19-të, shkroi për dorëshkrimet kishtare
të Shqipërisë gjatë gjithë periudhës historike prej paleokrishtërimit deri në kohët moderne. Në
veprën e tij mbi peshkopatën e Beratit ai ka përshkruar dhe gjashtë kodikë dorëshkrime të
kishave të tij.
Përveç kodikut më të vjetër, të quajtur Beratinus nga shkrimtari francez Batiffol, të cilin ai ia
ka atribuar shekullit të 6-të dhe hyn në grupin e kodikëve më të vjetër mesjetarë, me grafi prej
shkronjash kapitale argjendi të shkrirë mbi pergamenë të purpurt, që sot paraqitet shumë e
zbehtë; si dhe kodikut të quajtur i arti i Anthimit (shekulli i 9-të), i shkruar me shkronja të
vogla prej ari të shkrirë, kodikët e tjerë prej pergamene e letre janë shkruar me ngjyrë kafeje
me nuanca të ndryshme sipas kohës së riprodhimit. Disa nga këta kodikë titujt dhe inicialet i
kanë prej ari.
Pak më vonë pas Aleksudhit, shkrimtari francez Pier Batiffol vjen në Berat dhe i bën një
studim thesarit dorëshkrimor të kishave të qytetit. Në veprën e tij shumë të rëndësishme
Les manuscrit grecs dAlbanie et Codex Purpureus Beratinus F  ai botoi një katalog të
vogël të dorëshkrimeve të Beratit, duke dhënë disa karakteritika të tyre, gjithsej 16 kodikë,
nga ata që ai kishte mundur të shikonte. Në këtë botim ai ka dhënë të transkriptuar kodikun e
parë dhe më të vjetër të vendit tonë, të cilin e quajti Codex Purpureus Beratinus.
Ndonëse këto botime të para rreth kodikëve tanë kanë rëndësinë e tyre (ai i Aleksudhit ka
meritën se i pari informon për ekzistencën e dorëshkrimeve mesjetare të vendit dhe ai i
Batiffolit ka meritën se paraqiti disa prej tyre në formën e një katalogu të vogël, me të dhëna
të shumta shkencore), duhet thënë se në to gjendja e dorëshkrimeve të Beratit nuk paraqitet
e plotë. Kjo ka ngjarë për faktin që, siç pohon Batiffoli vetë, nuk mu lejua veçse të bëj një
inventar të shkurtër; kam përshtypjen dhe sjam aspak i sigurt që të kem parë gjithçka nga
dorëshkrimet. Këtë e tregon edhe numri i pakët i kodikëve që përshkruan në veprën që ai ka
botuar, në krahasim me ata që janë ruajtur deri sot.
Përshkrimet që Batiffoli u ka bërë dy kodikëve më të vjetër, ndonëse me kërkesa strikte
shkencore, paraqiten të pamjaftueshme e të mangëta. Duke pasur parasysh këto rrethana
dhe duke qenë të grumbulluar pranë Arkivit Qendror Shtetëror thuajse të gjithë kodikët e
Beratit, të Vlorës e të viseve të tjera të vendit, që përbëjnë thesarin dorëshkrimor të Shqipërisë;
duke pasur parasysh katalogët e botuar nga Aleksudhi, Batiffoli e të tjerë, morëm përsipër të
punojmë një katalog më të plotë të kodikëve tanë, duke shenjuar në skedën/pasaportën e
secilit karakteristikat kryesore identifikuese, sa më të plota të jetë e mundur, që nga studimi i
tyre të mund të nxirren të dhëna me interes të veçantë për historinë e kulturës sonë mesjetare,
të hershme e më të vonë, periudha historike për të cilat burimet arkivore paraqiten fare të
vobekta.
Me këtë rast na duket me vend të themi dy fjalë dhe rreth historikut të këtij thesari dorëshkrimor
mesjetar të vendit tonë, i cili në pjesën më të madhe përbëhet prej kodikëve të Beratit, që
përfaqësojnë edhe mburrjen e bibliografisë mesjetare. Kjo bibliografi në kohët e vona është
pasuruar edhe me burime nga vise të tjera.
E vlen të vërejmë se disa nga kodikët që përmban lista e Batiffolit fatkeqësisht nuk ekzistojnë
më, ndër të cilët edhe një Liturgji e Gjon Gojartit, me shkrim korsiv prej argjendi të tretur,
shkruar mbi pergamenë të purpurt. Së bashku me Beratinus-1 dhe me Kodikun e Artë të
Anthimit, ky i fundit me shkrim prej ari, ai vlerësohej si pasuri e rrallë në listën botërore të
kodikëve krisografikë të tipit bizantin. Në atë kohë dorëshkrimet e kësaj vjetërsie dhe tipologjie
nuk arrinin një duzinë ekzemplarësh. Kjo listë e vogël e kodikëve krisografikë që gjenden
nëpër bibliotekat e mëdha të botës dihet që edhe sot nuk e ka rritur numrin e ekzemplarëve.
Një dorëshkrim tjetër i çmuar shumë nga Batiffoli është Diptiku i kishës së shën Gjergjit në
kalanë e Beratit. Sipas Batiffolit, ai ka qenë i çmuar shumë lart për vjetërsinë dhe bukurinë
e tij. Fatkeqësisht ky kodik, gjithashtu, nuk ruhet më në koleksionin e kodikëve që arritën deri
në kohët moderne. Siç dihet, në këtë dorëshkrim gjendej një shënim që bënte fjalë për një
episod në lidhje me mbrojtjen e thesarit dorëshkrimor të Beratit. Aty përmendet një figurë e
shquar në Berat, me emrin Skuripeqi. Këtë emër e gjejmë të përmendet edhe në Kodikun e
2-të të Beratit, fleta 44 e 45. Në shenjim thuhet se Skurikeqi, bashkë me zonjën (me të
shoqen) konteshë dhe të birin Fotinoin, si besimtarë të krishterë të kishës së shën Gjergjit
në Berat, në vitin 1356, kur ushtritë serbe do të sulmonin qytetin, i cili ishte braktisur nga
popullata sepse nuk ishte në gjendje të mbrohej, me lutjen e murgut Theodhul, mori përsipër
mbrojtjen e thesareve të kishave dhe së bashku me kallogjerin ngritën të 27 dorëshkrimet e
çmueshme që kishte manastiri i Theologut dhe kisha e shën Gjergjit, të dy në kala të Beratit.
Në këto dorëshkrime përfshihej edhe Beratinus-1. Dorëshkrimet u fshehën në një kullë të
kalasë. Lista e këtyre dorëshkrimeve dhe e objekteve të tjera të çmueshme që u fshehën në
kullë është botuar në fletët e fundit të librit të Batiffolit. Nga këto dorëshkrime që përmenden
në atë listë ka një numër të madh që nuk ruhen më.
Me gjithë dëmtimet e shumta që kanë ardhur nga rrebeshet e luftërave, Berati edhe sot
mbetet një dëshmi e gjallë e një qendre të pasur kulturore mesjetare, me arkitekturën
monumentale të kultit, me veprën e kulturës murale e të kavaletit (ikona), që stolisin nga
brenda monumentet. Në Berat ishte zhvilluar qysh herët një traditë e pasur në fushën e
arteve të vogla të aplikuara, të artizanatit, të argjendarisë, që dëshmohet me vepra arti prej
shekullit të 13-të e deri në ditët tona, me vepra arti të skalitjes së drurit, të qëndisjes me fije ari
dhe argjendi etj. Duke qenë në kushte të tilla, Berati u bë qendër e një tradite artistike me
tipare pak a shumë të kristalizuara 2.
Interesante dhe me rëndësi të dorës së parë janë të dhënat nga studimi i paleografisë së
këtyre dorëshkrimeve, si monumente më të lashta të historisë së shkrimit në vendin tonë
dhe në një shkallë më të gjerë.
Kodiku ynë më i vjetër Beratinus përmban 190 fletë pergamene të ngjyrosura me të kuq të
thellë (purpur), që sot për fat të keq paraqitet shumë e zbehtë. Eshtë shkruar me germa prej
argjendi të tretur, me përjashtim të disa faqeve, ku disa fjalë janë shkruar me ar. Germat janë
të tipit kuadrat, të mëdha. Shkrimi është i vazhdueshëm, pa ndarje të fjalëve. Formati i fletëve
është 314 x 268 mm. Nga analizat që u janë bërë germave dhe nga krahasimi që shkencëtarët
kanë bërë me tekset e pakta të ruajtura të këtij tipi, është konkluduar që ky kodik i purpurt i
Beratit I takon shekullit të 6-të.
Kodiku i dytë i Beratit, që njihet në shkencë me emrin Codex Aureus Anthimi (Kodiku i artë
i Anthimit), i quajtur kështu sipas emrit të peshkopit të mitropolisë së Beratit në shekullin e 19-
të, është shkruar mbi pergamenë, me germa ari të tretur dhe përbën një gjë të rrallë në
përgjithësi. Ky kod paraqitet me vëllim më të madh nga ai i pari, me 413 fletë me format 24 x
19 cm dhe është shkruar me germa të një tipi shumë më të vonë nga ai me germa të
rrumbullakëta.
Që populli ynë e njihte mirë vlerën e thesareve dorëshkrime të lashtësisë së vet dhe që dinte
ti mbronte me çdo sakrificë, kjo dëshmohet edhe gjatë kohëve të reja. Gjatë Luftës së Dytë
Botërore, kur ushtritë naziste ishin në Berat, kërkuan nga këshilli kishtar i qytetit të dorëzoheshin
kodikët më të vjetër të vendit, por priftërinjtë e këshillit/sinodit rezistuan, duke rrezikuar jetën
e tyre para nazistëve, dhe nuk i treguan ku i kishin fshehur.
Pas luftës, kur u regjistrua dhe u identifikua thesari trashëgimor i vendit, në të cilin bënin
pjesë dhe dorëshkrimet kishtare mesjetare, nga punonjësit e shkencës me shqetësim të
madh u konstatua se mungonin dy kodikë shumë të moçëm, që përbënin vlerat më të
rëndësishme të këtyre dorëshkrimeve. Mungonte Beratinus-1, më i vlefshmi dhe më i
rëndësishmi, i lashtësisë paleokristiane, me shkrim argjendi; si dhe tjetri, Beratinus-2, me
shkrim ari, që qe quajtur Kodiku i Anthimit. Për ekzistencën e këtyre kodikëve kishte të
dhëna të sigurta deri në pragun e mbarimit të luftës. Siç u mësua më vonë në Berat, kodikët
në fjalë kanë qenë fshehur me qëllim të mirë, për tu shpëtuar rreziqeve të luftës. Fatkeqësisht,
kur u zbuluan, të dy kodet u gjendën në gjendje aq të dëmtuar, sa që mendohej se do të ishte
i pamundur restaurimi i tyre. Por kujdesi që u tregua, me marrjen e masave të duhura për
restaurim, dha mundësi rikthimin në jetë të këtyre monumenteve tona me kaq rëndësi.
Meritë e çmuar për restaurimin e këtyre kodikëve i përket Institutit të Arkeologjisë të Kinës;
shkencëtarëve kinezë, të cilët, edhe në këtë rast, kanë treguar zotësi dhe kompetecën që
karakterizojnë shkencën e këtij vendi. Si u restauruan, kodikët u kthyen në atdhe dhe u vendosën
pranë Arkivit Qendror Shtetëror në Tiranë.
Gjatë Mesjetës, deri në gjysmën e shekullit të 15-të, kur u shpik shtypshkronja, dihet që librat
janë prodhuar me dorë, mbi papirus ose pergamenë. Në Bizant, prej shekullit të 13-të,
shkruheshin edhe në letër. Duke pasur parasysh faktin që gjatë kësaj etape historike vendi
ynë ishte i krishterë dhe i mbushur me faltore të krishtera, kuptohet që ato faltore duhet të
kenë qenë të pajisura me biblioteka për nevojat e kultit dhe për komunikim administrativ të
tyre. Meqenëse për nevojat që u përmendën literatura e asaj kohe duhej të ishte me mijëra
vëllime, mund të përfundohet se ato nuk mund të importoheshin nga jashtë, përveç rasteve
të rralla. Këto dorëshkrime janë riprodhuar në atelietë e qendrave tona dhe prej njerëzve
tanë, siç dëshmohet nga të dhënat e kodikëve të ruajtur deri më sot.
Të dhënat që flasin për riprodhimin e dorëshkrimeve kishtare në vendin tonë dhe prej njerëzve
shqiptarë janë të drejtpërdrejta dhe të tërthorta. Në një fletë të Kodikut të 50-të të Beratit
gjendet shënimi autograf i riprodhuesit, ku thuhet: U shkrua dhe u përfundua ky psalltir me
shpenzimet e zotit Maksim, i cili ia dhuroi atë Manastirit të shën Mërisë në Vriazezis... U
shkruajt me dorën time, të të përvuajturit Theodhor, logothet (sekretar) i Beratit pranë Theodhor
Muzakës, në vitin 1411.
Kisha e shën Mërisë dhe manastiri mesjetar në fshatin Vërri ruhen dhe sot në Myzeqe, në jug
të fshatit Bubullimë. Emrin e riprodhuesit, të sekretar Theodhorit, e gjejmë edhe në një shënim
tjetër të gjatë në një fletë pergameni, që i është lidhur në fund Kodikut të 24-t të Beratit. Kjo
fletë paraqitet e grisur keq në drejtim gjatësor, duke e vështirësuar gati krejt leximin e shënimit.
Nga fjalët e mbetura të këtij shënimi lexohet qartë: U shkrua nga Theodhor gramatia (sekretari)
dhe ... iu dha Gjergjit të madh, në vitin 1438.
Kodiku në të cilin ka qenë futur kjo fletë me shënimin e mësipërm i atribuohet afërsisht fundit
të shekullit të 12-të dhe fillimit të shekullit të 13-të. Prandaj, sekretar Theodhori i këtij shënimi,
ka shumë mundësi të jetë i njëjti person që ka lënë edhe autoshkrimin si riprodhues i kodikut
të 50-të. Në të dy shënimet korrespondojnë emri i kopjuesit, Theodhorit; titulli i tij si sekretar;
vendi ku gjenden kodikët dhe afërsisht koha e shkrimit, me një diferencë prej 27 vjetësh. Sa
për fjalët ... iu dha Gjergjit të madh, jemi të mendimit se pas këtij emri duhet kuptuar Gjergj
Arianiti. Këto fjalë nuk mund ti referohen Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut, i cili në vitin 1438 ende
nuk ishte i dëgjuar në Shqipëri.
Në fletën 292 verso të Kodikut të 51-të të Beratit, në dy shënime autografe të riprodhuesit,
lexohen fjalët: Ky libër është i kishës së shën Mërisë dhe gjendet në manastirin e Vangjelistës...
E shkrova unë, jeromonak Simeoni, në vitin 1425.
Kisha e shën Mërisë ruhet edhe sot në lagjen Kala të Beratit, në muret rrethuese të ishmanastirit
mesjetar. Ka shumë mundësi që dhe jeromonak Simeoni të ketë qenë një nga
murgjit e atij manastiri.
Në fletën 204 recto të Kodikut të 52-të të Beratit, në shënimin ktitorial (porositës), ndër të tjera
lexojmë: U shkruajt ka minej me shpenzimet e zotit Leu, legjistator i qytetit të Berat; ai ia
dhuroi minejn manastirit të shën Mitrit, që e ndërtoi prej themeli në qytetin e Beratit... U shkrua
në vitin 1429. Edhe kisha e ish-manastirit të shën Mitrit ruhet ende në kala të Beratit.
Në këto shënime autografe të pakontestueshme të autorëve të kodikëve të Beratit rezulton
se dorëshkrimet e këtij qyteti janë të murgjëve tanë dhe të shkruara nga skriptorë (shkrues)
vendës. Një punishte (shkollë) për dorëshkrime ungillore ka shumë mundësi të ketë qenë në
manastirin e Ungjillizimit (Vangjelistës).
Këto të dhëna autografe, që kanë mundur të shpëtojnë nga rrebeshet shumë të vështira
gjatë shekujve të Mesjetës, dëshmojnë më së miri, gjithashtu, për vazhdimësinë e traditës
së riprodhimit të dorëshkrimeve ungjillore të vendit tonë dhe prej njerëzve tanë deri vonë,
edhe në periudhën osmane.
Si dëshmi të traditës së riprodhimit të dorëshkrimeve në Berat dhe në vise të tjera të vendit,
përveç të dhënave të drejtpërdrejta nga kodikët, që u radhitën më sipër, ka edhe të tjera, të
cilat në mënyrë të tërthortë dëshmojnë për vazhdën e asaj tradite kulturore të vendit tonë.
Për këtë traditë flasin stoqet e mëdha të dorëshkrimeve që kanë pasur kishat e Beratit, si dhe
qendra të tjera kulturore mesjetare të vendit, të cilat i gjejmë të regjistruara në inventarët e
thesareve të kishave, siç gjejmë të dhëna edhe për vetë kodikët që kanë shpëtuar deri më
sot. Veç këtyre, për stoqe kodesh të tjera, që kanë pasë ekzistuar deri në ditët tona dhe që
janë zhdukur tani vonë nga rrebeshet e luftërave, sidomos gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, ose
nga zjarre aksidentale, dëshmojnë njerëz që i kanë parë me sytë e vet, ose që i kanë pasur
nën mbikqyrjen e tyre dorëshkrimet.
Në faqet 126 e 127 të veprës së sipërpërmendur të Batiffolit është botuar lista e 27 kodeve të
zgjedhura si më të çmueshmit të kishës së shën Gjergjit dhe të asaj të Theologut në Berat,
të cilat i shpëtoi Skuripeqi me murgun Theodhul. Gjithashtu në Kodikun e 7-të të Vlorës, fleta
2 recto, lexojmë listën e objekteve me vlerë të kishës së Shënepremtes, ku gjenden të
regjistruar dhe 16 tituj libra në dorëshkrim, si pronë të asaj kishe.
E njohur dhe e pasur me dorëshkrime ka qenë deri nga gjysma e shekullit të 19-të biblioteka
në manastirin e shën Mërisë së Kokomesë, pranë Sarandës, ajo e ipeshkvisë së Gjirokastrës,
si dhe ajo e manastirit të shën Gjon Theologut pranë Delvinës, të cilat nuk ekzistojnë më.
Nga një tregim i voskopojarit Stefan Buzali, që ka qenë epitrop (kujdestar) në manastirin e
shën Prodhomit të Voskopojës, mësuam se gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kur u dogj
Voskopoja nga nazistët, u dogjën në shtëpinë e tij në Voskopojë më se 20 vëllime librash në
dorëshkrime, pronë të bibliotekës së manastirit të shën Prodhomit të Voskopojës.
Këtu e shohim me vend të vëmë në dukje ngjarjen fatkeqe që u ndodhi dy kodikëve më të
vjetër e më të vlefshëm të thesarit dorëshkrimor të vendit tonë gjatë dhe pas Luftës së Dytë
Botërore.
Gjithashtu dihet për dëmin e madh të shkaktuar nga një zjarr aksidental që ra në manastirin
e Ardenicës, në Myzeqe, më 1924, i cili, përveç thesareve shumë të tjera të çmueshme, dogji
dhe mjaft libra dorëshkrime mesjetare, të cilat i kanë parë njerëz që rrojnë edhe sot.
Para Luftës së Dytë Botërore, edhe nëpër manastiret tanë të vegjël, ose kisha fshatrash, si
në katedralen e Elbasanit, në kishën qendrore të Ziçishtit (Korçë) etj. gjendeshin nga një ose
më tepër libra në dorëshkrim, siç na kanë treguar njerëz që i kanë parë me sy, të cilat sot nuk
gjenden më.
Duke u mbështetur në të dhënat që u radhitën më sipër dhe në të tjera që nuk po i radhisim,
del qartë se Shqipëria gjatë periudhës historike bizantine, si dhe gjatë periudhës osmane, ka
pasë qenë e pasur në biblioteka me dorëshkrime, por, për shkak të rrethanave shumë të
vështira gjatë rrebesheve të luftërave, nga ajo pasuri e thesarit dorëshkrimor vetëm një pakicë
ka mundur të shkojë deri në ditët tona dhe këto më tepër në kishat e Beratit dhe në rezidencën
ipeshkvnore të atij qyteti.
Ekzistenca e një pasurie kaq të madhe dorëshkrimesh në vendin tonë gjatë mesjetës dëshmon
në mënyrë të tërthortë se këto duhet të jenë riprodhuar në vend dhe kurrsesi të kenë ardhur
nga jashtë. Nuk ekskludohet që ndonjë kodik të jetë blerë e sjellë nga jashtë, siç dëshmohet
nga të dhënat e disa dorëshkrimeve, sidomos gjatë shekullit të 17-të, gjë që korrespondon
me kohën e kufizimeve që pati krishtërimi për shkak të fesë zyrtare të ish-Perandorisë
Osmane.
Përveç Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratiit, shkrimi i të cilit është prej argjendi të shkrirë mbi
pergamenë të purpurt, që sot paraqitet shumë e zbehtë dhe atij që mban emrin e Anthimit,
shkruar me germa ari të shkrirë mbi pergamenë të pangjyrosur2, kodikët e tjerë prej pergamene
e letre janë shkruar me ngjyrë kafe të zakonshme.
Të gjithë kodikët agjiografikë të këtij katalogu, përveç dy dorëshkrimeve laike të vona të shekullit
të 18-të, sipas përmbajtjes së tyre mund të ndahen në tre grupe:
1. Grupi i kodikëve biblikë;
2. Grupi i kodikëve liturgjikë;
3. Grupi i kodikëve agjigrafikë.
Në grupin e kodikëve biblikë përfshihen dorëshkrime të Dhjatës së Vjetër, nga të cilët sot
ruhen 3 ekzemplarë (psaltirë), dhe libra dorëshkrime nga Dhjata e Re, që numërohen 10
vëllime katërungjijsh 3.
Nga kodikët dorëshkrimorë mesjetarë, që janë gjetur dhe sot dhe ruhen pranë Arkivit Qendror
të Shtetit, gjithsej mbërrijnë në 100 copë, nga të cilët 92 vëllime të riprodhuar gjatë periudhës
paraosmane, deri në shekullin e 15-të; si dhe 15 të tjerë të kohës së sundimit osman, që
shkojnë deri në shekullin e 18-të.
Nga këto, dorëshkrime të shkruara në pergamenë janë 35 vëllime, që shkojnë deri në shekullin
e 14-të, kurse 26 të tjerë janë të shkruajtur në letër dhe shkojnë prej gjysmës së dytë të
shekullit të 13-të deri në dekadat e para të shekullit të 14-të. Periudhës pas okupacionit osman
i takojnë 15 libra dorëshkrime në letër, që arrijnë deri në shekullin e 18-të.
Nga kodikët tanë të shkruar në pergamenë, një pjesë janë prej pergamene të kualitetit të
parë, ngjyrë të bardhë; të tjerët janë në ngjyrë të fildishtë, shumica pergamenë e kualitetit të
dytë e të tretë. Kurse dorëshkrimet në letër, ato të shekullit të 13-të (dy vëllime) dhe ato të
fillimit të shekullit të 14-të, janë prej letre të trashë, që vjen si në të verdhë, kurse ato të fundit
të shekullit të 14-të dhe sidomos ato të shekullit të 15-të e më të vonët, janë prej një letre
shumë më të hollë e më të bardhë.
Duke qenë se kodikët tanë janë shkruar gjatë shekujve të Mesjetës, duke filluar prej më të
hershmëve e deri te më të vonët, edhe paleografia e tyre ndryshon sipas shekujve kur ata
janë riprodhuar.
Kodiku ynë më i vjetër, Beratinus, është shkruar me shkrim të vazhdueshëm pa ndarje
midis fjalëve. Germat i ka të tipit kuadrat, kapitale të tipit të vjetër të përzier, domethënë me të
mëdha biblike. Formati i fletës është 314 x 268 mm. Të dhëna më të hollësishme rreth
karakteristikave të këtij kodiku me shumë rëndësi të literaturës paleokristiane janë dhënë tek
botimi i Batiffolit.
Me rastin e kërkimeve tona, një tjetër kodik zbulohet në Berat, me shkrim të vazhdueshëm,
pa ndarje midis fjalëve. Gërmat i ka kapitale 4.
Teksti i kodikut është me dy kolona për faqe, me 25 rreshta për kolonë, me shkrim të
vazhdueshëm, pa ndarje midis fjalëve, fjalët pa thekse e pnevma (pauza), por nganjëherë në
ndonjë germë të disa fjalëve ka nga tri pika. Nëpër tekst hasen shumë fjalë të shkurtuara, si
p.sh. ANO, KC, CTPON etj. Disa germa dalin nga madhësia e rreshtit si epsilon, zeta, rota.
Grafia është në ngjyrë kafe. Gjatë tekstit fjalitë ndahen njëra nga tjetra me anë të kryqeve.
Kodiku ruan vetëm dy vinjeta formë kuadrati të stolisura me motive gjeometrike dhe shpesh
të stilizuara. Teksti, përveç inicialeve të stilizuara, që arrijnë madhësinë e dy rreshtave, ka
dhe shumë iniciale të mëdha të pikturuara jashtë kolonës së tekstit, me madhësi deri në 5
cm, të stolisura këto me ngjyrë kafe dhe ar të ndritshëm.
Për këto karakteristika dhe për faktin se grafia e kodikut paraqitet më e ngushtë nga ajo e
Beratinus-it, germat më të vogla dhe lartësia e tyre më e vogël, duke munguar ajo kaligrafi
e kodikëve paleokristianë; veç kësaj, duke u mbështetur edhe në motivet e vona të vinjetave
dhe të inicialeve të stolisura, të gjitha këto na bindin që kodiku në fjalë nuk mund të jetë më i
hershëm se ai i gjysmës së parë të shekullit të 9-të dhe jo më i vonë se fundi i këtij shekulli.
Kjo edhe për faktin se në këtë shekull mbaron shkrimi i kodeve me germa kapitale dhe fillon
shkrimi me germa korsive me bishta.


*Shënime të redaksisë:*
_1. Teksti botohet sipas origjinalit që ruhet në AQSH, me disa redaktime. Punimi ishte përgatitur për të
shërbyer si mjet informimi për studiuesit, si hyrje e katalogut të kodikëve mesjetarë të Shqipërisë.
2. Një vlerësim analogjik është bërë për zhvillimin e mjeshtërive artistike në Berat, në Mesjetë, nga
prof. Aleks Buda, në artikullin e botuar në vitin 1971, që ribotohet në këtë vepër.
3. Ndyshe nga mendimi i autorit, në listat ndërkombëtare të letërsisë ungjillore të shkruar në pergamenë
të purpurt gjendet edhe Beratinus-2.
4. Këtë kodik autori nuk e ka identifikuar në Katalogun ... e përgatitur prej tij. Studiuesi britanik
Roderic L. Mullen ka bërë krahasime të një fragmenti kodiku me shkrimin e Beratinus-1._

----------


## Albo

*RRETH VENDLINDJES SË KODIKËVE MESJETARË TË SHQIPËRISË*1

KOSTA NAÇO

Në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit ruhet një koleksion i konsiderueshëm kodikësh mesjetarë të
shkruar në gjuhën greke, në pergamenë, ashtu dhe në letër. Këto dorëshkrime janë një
material autentik, që na vjen nga thellësia e shekujve, në një kohë kur burimet për historinë e
Shqipërisë për shekujt VI-XI janë të varfra.
Natyrisht, numri i kodikëve që kanë arritur te ne është shumë herë më i vogël në krahasim
me numrin e kodikëve të shkruar nëpër kishat, manastiret dhe në qendrat e tjera të shkrimit
në vendin tonë. Burimet e ndryshme historike njoftojnë se numri i kodikëve ishte shumë më
i madh. Kjo çështje mund të përbëjë në të ardhmen objektin e një studimi të veçantë.
Kodikët janë shkruar në gjuhën greke, se gjuha greke ka qenë për një kohë të gjatë gjuha
zyrtare e Perandorisë Bizantine, ku bënte pjesë edhe vendi ynë; ka qenë gjuha e kishës
ortodokse, dhe ishte afirmuar si gjuhë kulture në përgjithësi.
Këto dorëshkrime të shkruara në gjuhën greke i cilësuam kodikë mesjetarë 2 shqiptarë për
arsye se në pjesën e tyre dërrmuese janë shkruar në vendin tonë, prej njerëzve tanë, siç do
të përpiqemi ta provojmë më poshtë. Për të provuar këtë, do të mbështetemi, së pari, në të
dhënat që na japin kodikët, dhe kryesisht në shënimet e tyre bibliografike dhe anëshkrimet,
dhe, së dyti, në njoftimet që na japin burimet historike nga fushat e tjera, që drejtpërsëdrejti
ose tërthorazi lidhen me çështjen që trajtojmë.
Në përgjithësi, kopjuesi, pasi kishte kopjuar kodikun, në fund të tekstit linte një shënim
bibliografik, në të cilin theksonte kohën kur e mbaroi së kopjuari, vendin ku e shkroi, emrin e
vet, emrin e personit ose të institucionit që financoi punën për kopjimin e kodikut, zotëruesin
e kodikut, që mund të ishte një person ose një institucion (kishë ose manastir në përgjithësi),
dhe arsyen pse e shkroi kodikun.
Natyrisht, të rralla janë shënimet bibliografike kaq të plota. Zakonisht gjejmë shënime
bibliografike për kohën, emrin e autorit dhe më rrallë për vendin ku u shkrua.
Veç kësaj, shumë nga shënimet bibliografike janë shuar, nga që koha dhe kushtet e
papërshtatshme të ruajtjes kanë dëmtuar kodikun dhe natyrisht, edhe shënimet bibliografike,
që zakonisht liheshin në fletën e fundit.
Fatmirësisht, në kodikët që kemi, hasim një pjesë të mirë kodikësh që i ruajnë shënimet
bibliografike. Këto shënime tregojnë se në qendrat kishtare, manastiriale dhe në qendra të
tjera të vendit tonë kopjoheshin kodikë, të cilët kanë një natyrë të larmishme përsa i përket
përmbajtjes së tyre: ata përmbajnë tekste ungjillore, jetëshkrime shenjtorësh, mujore 3, psalme,
muzikë dhe letërsi bizantine e deri tekse historike dhe filozofike.
Po japim disa nga këto shënime:
Në Kodikun e 13-të të Beratit 4 gjejmë shënimin e mëposhtëm: Ky ungjill është punuar në
kohën e Andreas e të Joanit të Papa Joanit dhe në kohën e Nikollë Anastasit dhe të
Konstandinit, të bijtë e Joanit, me kontributin e tyre. Dhe iu kushtua tempullit të nderuar të
Fjetjes së Shën Mërisë, 1729, mars 30. Me dorën e Voskopojarit Filip Anastasit.
Kodiku i 21-të i Beratit, në fletën 31, ruan vitin e kopjimit, që është viti 1181, dhe emrin e
autorit, që është dhjakon Joaniqi (dhjaku Gjon).
Një shënim interesant gjejmë në fletën 251 të Kodikut të 24-t të Beratit. Shënimi është shumë
i dëmtuar nga grisja e fletës në mënyrë vertikale, saqë nuk mund të lexohet gjë, veç dy fjali: i
është dhënë Gjergjit të Madh dhe në fund të fragmenteve, data 6946 (viti i krijimit të botës
sipas kishës, gjegjësisht viti 1438 sipas kalendarit të ri); E shkroi Theodhor Gramatia. Ky
Gjergj i Madh që përmendet, nuk mund të jetë heroi ynë kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti, për arsye
se ky në atë kohë nuk ishte bërë i dëgjuar që të quhej i madh, por ka mundësi të jetë Gjergj
Arianiti, i cili atëherë sundonte në Myzeqe 5. Shkruesi i shënimit fragmentar është Teodori, që
duhet të ketë qenë gramatia (sekretari) i qytetit të Beratit. Në këtë kohë Berati ka qenë qytet
shumë i shkëlqyer, siç shkruan piktori Onufri në mbishkrimin autograf të tij në Kishën e
Shën Apostujve në Kostur të Greqisë, të cilën e ka pikturuar.
Në Kodikun e 27-të të Beratit hasim katër anëshkrime, që janë shënime të mëvonshme nga
koha e kopjimit të kodikut. Në këto anëshkrime hasim emrin e një meshtari të quajtur Foti
Skuripeqi, dhe të gruas së tij, që thirrej kontesha Skuripeqi. Ka të ngjarë që kjo të jetë nga
familja e njohur e Skurajve. Sipas burimeve të tjera, që i gjejmë në artet figurative, këta
bashëshortë kanë jetuar në shek. XIV. Këto shënime të konteshës dëshmojnë se kjo nuk e ka
njohur mirë greqishten, siç del nga gabimet drejtshkrimore të shënimeve.
Në Kodikun e 49-të gjejmë një shënim të peshkopit të Beratit, Joasafit, që ishte me origjinë
nga Bubullima e Lushnjës.
Kodiku i 50-të u shkrua nga Teodori, ish-sekretar i Beratit pranë zotit Teodor Muzaka dhe që
në kohën kur e shkroi ka qenë i mbyllur në kalanë e Skraparit.
Kodiku i 51-të i Beratit, që është i vitit 1426, është kopjuar nga jeromanak Simeoni në manastirin
Evangjelistra 6, në kala të Beratit. Ndërsa Kodiku i 52-të u shkrua në vitin 6937 (gjegjësisht
1429), dhe kjo saktësohet në shënimin bibliografik 7 të këtij kodiku, ku thuhej: U shkrua ky
minej (mujor) me shpenzimet e të shumënderuarit Leut, legjislatori i qytetit të Beratit, dhe u
vu në manastirin e Shën Mitrit.
Shënime bibliografike kanë edhe kodikë të tjerë, por nuk dua të lë pa theksuar se Kodiku i 71-
të u shkrua me dorën e Teodor Haxhifilipit, që është i njohur edhe për alfabetin e hartuar prej
tij, ndërsa në Kodikun e 72-të gjejmë edhe një himn të Jan Kukuzelit nga Durrësi, të cilin
kopjuesi e quan maestro.
Në Kodikun e 74-t është kopjuar fizika dhe metafizika e voskopojarit Anastas Kavalioti.
Veç kodikëve të plotë kemi edhe fragmente kodikësh prej pergamene. Në shumë kodikë prej
letre janë lidhur fletë të shkruara pergamene për të forcuar lidhjen. Këto fletë janë pjesë nga
kodikë më të vjetër, të dëmtuar dhe të shkatërruar. Kjo vërteton faktin se numri i kodikëve ka
qenë shumë herë më i madh, gjë që përforcohet nga të dhënat dokumentare.
Peshkopi i Beratit, Anthim Aleksudhi, në librin e vet Përshkrim i shkurtër historik i mitropolisë
së shenjtë të Beratit na njofton se në Berat gjendej edhe një kodik tjetër me shkronja të arta,
i shkruar në pergamenë, të cilin sot nuk e kemi 8. Po ashtu, shumë manastire dhe kisha të
tjera të përmendura të vendit tonë kishin kodikë të vjetër të shkruar në pergamenë, të cilët sot
nuk gjenden.
Karakteristikë e kodikëve tanë mesjetarë është vazhdimësia e tyre në planin kohor nga shekulli
VI, që është kodiku më i hershëm, gjatë gjithë periudhës bizantine, madje edhe gjatë periudhës
së sundimit osman, çka tregon se forcat tona intelektuale edhe në periudhën e errët të sundimit
osman bënin përpjekje për të zhvilluar kulturën e tyre. Nga ana tjetër, kjo dëshmon se ekzistonte
një traditë, një bosht i qëndrueshëm, një elitë intelektuale brenda vendit, ndryshe pushtimi
osman do ta kishte shuar fare traditën e kopjimit të kodikëve.
Fakti që në vendin tonë ekzistonin shumë kisha dhe manastire të ndërtuara nga njerëzit tanë,
që kishin shkollat, bibliotekat dhe arkivat e tyre, ku kodikët ishin pjesë e pandarë e pajisjeve të
këtyre institucioneve; fakti tjetër që në vendin tonë u thirrën sinode lokale kundër herezive të
ndryshme fetare që shpërthyen gjatë mesjetës, duke mbështetur vendimet e sinodeve të
shenjta ekumenike, si dhe fakti që nga gjiri i popullit tonë, edhe në kohërat më të errëta të
pushtimeve kanë dalë personalitete të shquara, si në fushën politike, në atë të arteve, të
shkencës, si dhe figura hierarkësh të kishës, dëshmojnë për një ngritje kulturore e intelektuale,
që pasqyron një zhvillim të caktuar ekonomik, për një qëndrim aktiv të forcave politike dhe
intelektuale shqiptare.
Një karakteristikë tjetër është shpërndarja e gjerë gjeografike e kodikëve brenda vendit. Kemi
kodikë nga Vlora, Gjirokastra, Voskopoja, Korça, Elbasani, Berati etj. Shumica e tyre janë
gjetur në Berat, por nuk do të thotë se të gjithë u përkasin kishave dhe manastireve të Beratit.
Kur Berati u bë qendër ipeshkvnore, mblodhi arkivat, rrjedhimisht edhe kodikët e Vlorës, të
Apolonisë, të Bylisit, të Gllavenicës, prandaj është më e madhe sasia e kodikëve të Beratit.
Pra, kodikët mesjetarë nuk janë gjetur në dy ose tri qendra të veçuara, por kanë një shtrirje
gjeografike mjaft të gjerë, ashtu siç kanë edhe një larmi të mahnitshme tekstesh për sa i
përket përmbajtjes.
Ndër kodikët që janë identifikuar plotësisht se janë shkruar në vendin tonë dhe nga njerëzit
tanë, një pjesë e mirë janë të një cilësie të lartë për sa i përket kopjimit të tekstit, çka tregon
për një nivel të lartë realizimi artistik, sepse të shkruarit bukur ishte me të vërtetë një punë
artistike.

*Shënime të redaksisë:*_
1. Botuar për herë të parë në revistën Shkenca dhe jeta, viti 1991, nr. 3, fq. 34-36. Ribotohet me pak
shkurtime.
2. Ky përcaktim, relativisht i pranueshëm (në kodikët e Shqipërisë ka edhe dorëshkrime të periudhës
së paleokrishtërimit, para-mesjetarë), është përdorur më herët nga Theofan Popa.
3. Kalkim i autorit për termin minej.
4. Në këtë studim autori të gjithë kodikët i cilëson të Beratit, pavarësisht se cili ka qenë burimi vendor
i tyre. Kjo mund të ketë ardhur edhe nga njësimi i shkurtesave që ka përdorur autori prej redaksisë
(Kod. Br.).
5. Ky konstatim gjendet analogjikisht në Katalogun ... e Theofan Popës, hyrje.
6. Në kishën e ungjillëzimit.
7. Këtu fjala bibliografik është në kuptim jo terminologjik.
8. Duhet të jetë fjala për Liturgjinë e Shën Gjon Gojartit._

----------


## Albo

*UNGJILLI SIPAS MATEUT DHE SIPAS MARKUT, GREQISHT* 1
_(CODEX PURPUREUS BERATINUS, F)_

EDOARDO CRISCI
SHABAN SINANI 2

SHEKULLI I 6-TË; PERGAMENË, 314 MM X 268 MM; FLETË-190
BERATINUS-1, TIRANË, ARKIVI QENDROR I SHTETIT

I. Ky kodik i famshëm, i dëmtuar pjesërisht, përmban ungjijtë sipas Mateut dhe sipas Markut.
I pari zë faqet nga 1 recto deri 112 recto. I dyti zë faqet 115 recto deri 190 recto. Faqja 112
recto është e bardhë, ndërsa faqet 113 recto deri 114 recto përmbajnë krerët (kejalaia)
e Ungjillit sipas Markut.
Sipas një përllogaritjeje të studiuesit belg Pierre Batiffol, dorëshkrimit duhet ti kenë humbur
rreth 40 fletë. Ato që mungojnë i përkasin Ungjillit sipas Mateut: 1-6, 3; 7, 26-8, 7; 18, 29-19, 3;
23, 4-13; dhe Ungjillit sipas Markut: 14, 62-16, 20.
Kodiku është i shkruar mbi pergamenë të purpurt me germa të argjendta, dhe me inicialet e
kapitujve të florinjta. Teksti paraqitet i ndarë në 2 kolona, me përmasa rreth 210 x 190 mm 3,
dhe me 17 rreshta të shkruar. Dorëshkrimi është i shkruar me gërma të mëdha biblike,
shkrim që u shenjtërua që në shekullin e 3-të pas Krishtit, dhe vazhdoi të përdorej në praktikën
librore deri në shekullin e 9-të. Në këtë ekzemplar, nëpërmjet formave grafike, dokumentohet
një fazë e përparuar e rregullsisë në shkrim 4. Gërmat janë të modulit të madh dhe paraqesin
një kontrast të stërholluar dhe të studiuar ndërmjet vijëzave mjaft të trasha dhe atyre tepër të
holla. Zbukurimet shtesë të nxjerra në pah në forma kuadrate dhe trekëndore të vogla,
kompletojnë vijat horizontale, e nganjëherë dhe ato pingule të disa gërmave, kryesisht gama,
delta, ypsilon, pi, tau, psi. Për tu shënuar është dhe prirja e mbarimit të vijave pingule të
germave me një prerje tërthore nga e djathta në të majtë (p.sh.: pi, tau, ypsilon, psi).
Monumentaliteti i formave, mrekullia e stilit grafik, e për më tepër përdorimi i pergamenës së
purpurt si dhe bojërat e çmuara, e bëjnë këtë dorëshkrim të barabartë me dorëshkrimet e
tjera të purpurta të së njëjtës periudhë si: Rossanensis (Rossano Calabro, muzeu i
dioqezës), Sinopensis (Paris, Biblioteka Kombëtare e Francës, Suppl. gr. 1286 5; Kodiku
N, ungjij (fragmente të të cilit paraqiten dhe këtu: Vat, gr. 2305; Gjeneza i Vjenës (Vjenë,
Biblioteka Kombëtare e Austrisë, Theol. gr. 31).
Ky lloj prodhimi libror (luksoz) është konceptuar më tepër për ekzaltimin simbolik e figuror të
tekstit të shenjtë dhe të vlerave të lidhura me të, sesa për leximin logjik e kuvendor, ose për
praktikën liturgjike të përditshme.
Veçanërisht domethënës, në këtë kuptim, është përdorimi i pergamenës së purpurt, për
cilësitë thellësisht simbolike të rrënjosura në të tilla vlera. Dihet që e purpurta në kohën e
Diokleacianit ishte ngjyrim i atributit tipik të madhështisë perandorake. Pergamena e purpurt
u përdor në libra duke filluar nga shekulli i 4-t. Publilio Optaziano Porfirio i dedikoi Konstandinit
një përmbledhje me poezi shkruar me ar e argjend. Pak a shumë të së njëjtës kohë janë
ankimet e Shën Jeronimit kundër mburrjes së tepërt me kodikët e purpurt të shkrimit, shpesh
jokorrektë në mënyrën filologjike.
Me gjithë këtë pozicion të papajtueshëm (që pasqyron polemikën e etërve të kishës ndaj
librave të shenjtë dhe përdorimit të së purpurtës) në prodhimin libror realizohet, siç vëren dhe
Gulielmo Cavallo, një zhvendosje e vlerave semantike nga simbolizimi i pushtetit perandorak
në shenjtërinë hyjnore, ku fjala e krishterë merr ngjyrimin e purpurt, e kjo gjë i përçon librit
(tekstit) vlerën e sendit të adhuruar, vlerë që fuqizohet me përdorimin e bojërave të çmuara
(argjend dhe ar), nga ripunimi i shkrimeve të praktikës librore të kohës, në format monumentale
grafike, dhe, në disa raste, nga shtimi i cikleve ikonografike. (Cavallo 1987, p. 14)6. Ky shkrim
shquhet për vlerat e veta sidomos në krerët (kejalaia), në ndarjet /fletët / paralajmëruese;
në kanonet e Eusebit dhe në titujt e zakonshëm të kohës. Në kodikun Beratinus germa e
madhe biblike (maiuscola ogivale) është e drejtë.
Datimi i dorëshkrimit si i shekullit të 6-të bazohet, veç vlerësimeve të natyrës kodikologjike,
tipologjisë dhe teknikave librore në realizimin e dorëshkrimeve, edhe mbi argumente
paleografike, të bazuara mbi vlerësimin e dinamikave të zhvillimit kanonik të germës së madhe
(majuskole) biblike.
Për sa i përket origjinës së dorëshkrimit, në mungesë të të dhënave objektive, supozohet,
megjithëse me rezervë, që mund të ketë ardhur nga zona siro-palestineze7. Duke parë
analogjitë e qarta grafike mes Beratinus-it dhe të famshmëve: Rossanensis, Sinopensis,
Kodiku N dhe Gjeneza e Vjenës, mendohet të jenë prodhime të të njëjtit laborator, të
përshtatur, me sa duket, për realizimin e kodikëve të luksit, që të kënaqnin kërkesat e larta, si
ato laike, ashtu dhe ato kishtare. Prania e dorëshkrimit në qytetin e Tiranës është dokumentuar
që nga shekulli i 14-të. Në diptikun e Kishës së Shën Gjergjit, që ndodhet në kështjellën e
Beratit, besimtari Skouripekis përmendet që, në vitin 1356, gjatë marshimit të serbëve, i
nxitur nga murgu Theodulos, çoi në një vend të sigurt 27 dorëshkrime të çmuara, midis të
tjerash dhe Beratinus.

II. Codex Purpureus Beratinus (Tiranë, Arkivi Qendror i Shtetit) dhe Codex Aureus Anthimi
(Tiranë, Arkivi Qendror i Shtetit, Beratinus-2) kanë qenë ndër veprat e artit që figuronin në
listën e pasurive kulturore të kërkuara gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Autoritetet kishtare
dhe besimtarët e Beratit, të cilët ishin urdhëruar të dorëzonin menjëherë të dy dorëshkrimet,
refuzuan të tregonin vendin në të cilin i kishin fshehur, megjithëse kjo për ta ishte një sakrificë
e madhe. Ato i kishin fshehur në gurët që vishnin anët e brendshme të një pusi.
Në vitet që pasuan, për një periudhë kohore të caktuar, të dy dorëshkrimet u quajtën të
zhdukura. U rishfaqën në vitin 1968, në një kishë në lagjen kala të Beratit, për fat të keq
tepër të dëmtuara.
Në vitin 1971, në bazë të një marrëveshjeje ndërshtetërore, Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit u dërgua
në Kinë për tu restauruar. Përveç restaurimit, i cili u krye me sukses, u realizua dhe një
riprodhim i njësojtë, që shërben për qëllime studimore, në vend të origjinalit.
Për të siguruar një ruajtje që ti qëndrojë kohës, të gjitha faqet e dorëshkrimit, pas restaurimit,
janë futur në pllakëza xhami me mbyllje hermetike. Kodiku është ndarë në nëntë volume, që
ruhen në Arkivin Qendror Shtetëror në Tiranë.
Ngjyra e purpurt e pergamenës të Beratinus-1 ka pësuar një zbehje dhe çngjyrosje progresive
gjatë shekujve. Vetë pergamena është brejtur dhe dëmtuar.
Kapaku është metalik, me dekoracione në reliev. Kapaku është mjaft më i vonët se kodiku 8.
Midis veshulëve të stilizuar, mbi dy pllakëza të sheshta, është paraqitur skena e kryqëzimit të
Krishtit. Në dy anët janë përkatësisht Shën Mëria dhe Shën Gjon Pagëzori. Rreth tyre qëndrojnë
engjëjt mbrojtës. Një pllakëzë tjetër ka ringjalljen, e shoqëruar kjo në katër anët nga ungjillorët,
secili me simbolet e veta.
Codex Purpureus Beratinus është i përfshirë në programin Kujtesa e Botës (Memoire du
Monde) të Unesco-s dhe është gjithnjë nën kujdesin e këtij organizmi ndërkombëtar.
Në të shkuarën ky kodik është ekspozuar vetëm dy herë në Shqipëri. Në jubileun e madh të
2000-vjetorit të krishtërimit, kodiku, për herë të parë, me leje të posaçme të autoriteteve
shqiptare, ekspozohet jashtë kufijve shtetërorë, në ekspozitën Ungjijtë e Popujve, organizuar
nga Biblioteka Apostolike e Vatikanit për nder të kësaj ngjarjeje të madhe.

*Bibliografi:*
_1. Batiffol, Pierre: Evangelorium codex graecus purpureus Beratinus F, në Mélange darchéologie et
dhistoire, Ecole Française de Rome, 1885 (5); p. 358-386.
2. Batiffol, Pierre: Les manuscrits grecs de Berat dAlbanie et le Codex Purpureus F, në Archives des
missions scientifiques et littéraires, 3ème sér., 1887 (13), p. 437-556.
3. Alexoudes, Antimus: Katalogos ton en tais ierais ekklesiais tis sinoikias Kastrou, poleos Beratiou
,1900.
4. Koder, Johannes: Zur Wiederentdeckung zweier Codices Beratini, në Byzantinische Zeitschrift 65
(1972) p. 327-328.
5. Cavallo, Guglielmo: Il codice purpureo di Rossano: libro, oggetto, simbolo, në Cavallo-Gribomont-
Loerke, 1987.
Ekspozohen 20 fletë, duke filluar nga fleta 163 recto (Ungjilli sipas Markut, 9, 47-10, 1) dhe kapaku
metalik._


*Shënime shpjeguese:*
_1. Skedë e Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit, botuar italisht në I Vangeli dei Popoli, Biblioteca Apostolica
Vaticana, 2000, p. 130-133.
2. Pjesa e parë e skedës u përgatit nga Edoardo Crisci, kurse pjesa e dytë e saj nga Shaban Sinani.
3. Përmasat e fletës së këtij dorëshkrimi në skedën përkatëse jepen gabim. Sikurse njoftohet në
nëntitull, përmasat e sakta të fletës janë 314 mm x 268 mm.
4. Në tekst përdoret fjala canone, por nga konteksti përjashtohet çdo kuptim tjetër i kësaj fjale,si: a.
Tabelë përmbledhëse dhe orientuese e leximit dhe përdorimit me lehtësi të ungjijve (kanonet e Eusebit);
b. Rregullore, ligj, nom, që ka të bëjë me funksionimin e brendshëm të kishës. Në kontekstin e
përdorur ka kuptimin e rregullit në të shkruar.
5. Suppl. gr. 1286 është forma e shkurtuar e citimit të këtij kodiku në indeksimin ndërkombëtar të
dorëshkrimeve ungjillore nga Gregory-Aland.
6. Citimet e brendashkruara janë të autorëve dhe identifikohen në bibliografinë në përmbyllje të skedës.
7. Përkundër kësaj teze, ka dijetarë shqiptarë e të huaj që flasin për një kryqëzim ndikimesh të Lindjes
dhe të Perëndimit (Buda) dhe, madje, për një shkollë lokale të shkruesve të dorëshkrimeve ungjillore
(Mullen).
8. Kapaku mban vitin 1804._

----------


## Albo

* “Beratinus” dhe shkolla vendësve e shkruesve dhe scriptorium-eve* 

_- Intervistë për ABC-në e prof. dr. Shaban Sinanit, në lidhje me studimin monografik-shkencor “Beratinus”. Ajo do të vijojë dhe në numrin e ardhshëm dhe përbën një hedhje drite për publikun e “Beratinus-it” dhe traditat që lidhen me të, por edhe një material, që ia vlen të lexohet pavarësisht formimit profesional apo jo…_

Intervistoi Ben Andoni


*Një shpjegim i nevojshëm: Pse studimi juaj, sikurse shënohet nga botuesi, bëhet “në 600-vjetorin e lindjes së Heroit Kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti - Skënderbeu”. Përse ky kontekst, çfarë lidhjesh ka tradita e dorëshkrimeve të hershme biblike-ungjillore me Gjergj Kastriotin? Apo gjithçka do ta shpjegonit me epinomin e tij si “mbrojtës i krishterimit”? * 

“Ka një lidhje përmbajtësore, nuk është një përtakim i zakonshëm kohor. Një pjesë e madhe e dorëshkrimeve kishtare, që përshkruhen në këtë libër, janë porositur prej familjeve të mëdha patronimike të periudhës arbërore, edhe nga aristokracia e epokës së Skënderbeut. Dorëshkrimet kishtare kanë qenë shumë të kushtueshme. Ktitorët (porositësit) e tyre duhej të ishin familje të pasura ose funksionarë të lartë shtetërorë apo kishtarë. Ka dorëshkrime të porositura dhe të parapaguara prej familjes së Muzakajve apo të Topiajve. Në një dorëshkrim madje flitet për “Gjergjin e madh”. Për këtë dorëshkrim është diskutuar nëse “Gjergji i madh” mund të jetë Gjergj Kastrioti. Duke u nisur nga fakti se ai është përfunduar para se Skënderbeu të kthehej në vendlindje dhe të njihej botërisht si “zot i Shqipërisë” (“Dominus Albaniae”, “Epirotus Principes”), ndoshta në këtë dorëshkrim “Gjergji i madh” nënkupton Gjergj Arianitin. Shkrimtari I. Kadare ka shkruar se familjet e mëdha aristokratike arbërore, kur lanë atdheun për t’u vendosur në Itali, morën me vete stemat, vula, emblemat, flamujt, kambanat, kronikat e vjetra. Ndoshta duhej theksuar se ato morën me vete edhe dorëshkrimet kishtare. Shumë prej kodikëve të periudhës së Skënderbeut kanë mërguar drejt Perëndimit. Një prej tyre është “Kodiku i Pal Engjëllit”, në të cilin janë kopjuar edhe letra papnore. Një dorëshkrim tjetër që lidhet drejtpërsëdrejti me figurën e Skënderbeut është kodiku i statutit të katedrales së qytetit të Drishtit, që është përfunduar në vitin 1466 dhe është konfirmuar pikërisht prej kryekancelarit të Skënderbeut Pal Ëngjëllit. Ky kodik ruhet në Bibliotekën Mbretërore të Kopenhagës. Në vitin 1920 ai u nxorr në shitje dhe arriti çmimin 750 stërlina, që sot do të këmbeheshin me disa dhjetëra mijë euro. Nuk u shit, sepse pretendohej çmim më i lartë. Përmes disa miqve albanologë në Danimarkë kam mundur të marr disa fletë riprodhime nga ky kodik. Fac-simile-ja e zgjedhur për ilustrimin e këtij dorëshkrimi, që gjendet në studimin tim, përmban pikërisht emrin e Pal Ëngjëllit si konfirmues i statutit. Lidhja e traditës së dorëshkrimeve kishtare me familjet patronimike shqiptare është një lidhje me Gjergj Kastriotin, sepse e tillë ka qenë dhe familja e Kastriotëve. Shqipëria nuk bën përjashtim nga rregulli që ka sunduar në periudhën mesjetare në gjithë rajonin: porositës (ktitorë) dhe mbrojtës të dorëshkrimeve kishtare kanë qenë bujarët dhe fisnikëria. Në një prej kodikëve të Beratit ruhet një anëshkrim i vitit 1356, në të cilin flitet për një “zonjë konteshë”, me mbiemrin Skuripeki, ndoshta forma greqishte e mbiemrit patronimik Skura, që shpëtoi dorëshkrimet e kishës nga grabitja (ushtria e car Uroshit e kishte rrethuar kështjellën dhe kërkonte dorëzimin e tyre). Shkruesit (kaligrafët) e ungjijve rregullisht shënojnë emrin e ktitorit që kishte paguar shpenzimet e punës së kryer dhe cilit manastir apo cilës kishë ia kushtonte. Kjo është lidhja përmbajtësore që më ka nxitur t’ia bashkëlidh botimin e kësaj monografie veprimtarive të tjera përkujtimore-shkencore kushtuar 600-vjetorit të lindjes së Gjergj Kastriotit. Por nuk është thjesht përtakimi i vitit të botimit me këtë jubile. Ka edhe mjaft lidhje të tjera, dytësore. Brenda dorëshkrimeve kishtare, sidomos në shkrimet anësore ose në mbitekste, ka plot të dhëna për familjet patronimike shqiptare: për Arianitët, për Komnenët, për Balshajt. Po të shihni me vëmendje treguesin e emrave të përveçëm që ka në fund studimi, aty dalin thuajse të gjithë mbiemrat patronimikë të periudhës arbërore. 


*Nga ç’traditë lindi ky kodik dhe çfarë dëshmon për arealin e Beratit të asaj kohe?* 

Për t’iu përgjigjur kësaj pyetjeje, duhet hyrë pak thellë në histori. Berati është një prej qyteteve, që i ka dhuruar botës shqiptare, për botën e madhe, jo një emër, po një mbiemër, mbiemrin “Beratinus - beratini”. Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit e ka bërë të famshme botën shqiptare me anë të një mbiemri, gjë që ndodh shumë rrallë. Nuk ka ndonjë qytet tjetër në Shqipëri, që të ketë dhënë mbiemra për vlera jomateriale, përveç Beratit. Kjo është e lidhur me faktin se Berati ka qenë një kryeqendër kishtare, që lulëzoi, nga pikëpamja e rendit kohor, mbas Bylis-it dhe Gllavinica-s. Në fillimin e mijëvjetëshit të dytë, Berati ishte një kryeqendër rajonale e krishtërimit. Sipas studiuesve të sotëm të historisë kishtare, themeluesit e ortodoksisë pravosllave, duke përfshirë Klementin dhe Naumin, dishepuj të Cirilit dhe Metodit, janë formuar në “Beligradin shqiptar”, jo në Beograd, sikurse është shkruar gabimisht deri tani (shih: Tr. Hrstanov). Si qendër ipeshkvnore Berati del qysh në shekullin e 5-të. Në botimin shumëvëllimësh “Hierarchia catholica”, ipeshkvijtë e këtij qyteti, përmenden si nënshkrues të akteve të koncileve kishtarë. Në këtë periudhë, Berati ende nuk e kishte marrë këtë emër, por njihej me emrin Pulcheriopolis, që iu dha nga perandori romak për nder të emrit të së bijës (Pulcheria). Berati e ka ndryshuar disa herë emrin në rrjedhat e historisë: Antipatrea, Pulcheriopolis, Beligrad dhe Berat siç është sot. Për hir të këtij roli, si kryeqendër kishtare në Shqipëri, rol që nuk u shua as në shekujt kur lulëzoi arkipeshkvia e Ohrit, Berati trashëgoi një traditë të përveçme shkruesish dhe shkrimesh. Fakti që në Shqipëri ka pasur një shkollë lokale shkruesish është shumë i rëndësishëm për historinë e kulturës kombëtare. Berati ka qenë kryeqendra e mjeshtërisë së të shkruarit. Për këtë arsye tashmë është e konfirmuar se ekziston një shkollë shqiptare e shkrimit. Shkrimi nuk është dhe nuk mund të pretendohet të jetë vetëm në gjuhën amtare. Pretendimi për ta reduktuar historinë e shkrimit vetëm në gjuhën amtare është një pretendim varfërues për kulturën kombëtare. Shkrimi, në çfarëdolloj forme qoftë, është shprehje qytetërimi. Pjesë e historisë së shkrimit është të shkruarit në gjuhët perandorake dhe në gjuhët liturgjike. Në Berat ka pasur zeje, shkolla të vërteta bukurshkrimi, ku nxënësit mësonin mjeshtërinë e kopjimit të teksteve të shenjta, ose dhe të teksteve laike. Një pjesë e këtyre nxënësve bëheshin murgj e priftërinj, të tjerë bëheshin shkrues (logothetë, sekretarë, kancelarë) për të mbajtur korrespondencën e familjeve të mëdha. Mjeshtëria e kopjuesve shqiptarë ishte e tillë që, brenda një kohe shumë të shkurtër, arritën të shkruanin përsosmërisht edhe në alfabetin e osmanishtes. Nëse i besojmë Nolit, Gjergj Kastrioti e mori pa luftë kështjellën e parë, kështjellën e Krujës, duke i paraqitur zotit të saj një ferman në emër të sulltanit, që ia kishin përgatitur mjeshtrat skribë të Raguzës. Dhe komandantit osman të kështjellës nuk i shkoi në mendje të dyshonte nëse ishin shenjat e vërteta të sulltanit në atë ferman apo jo. Në gjithë vijën bregdetare të kësaj ane të Adriatikut kishte shkolla bukurshkrimi. Durrësi është një qendër tjetër e notariatit (shkrimeve laike, sidomos tregtare). 


*Ç’vend zë “Beratinus” në hierakinë e dorëshkrimeve kishtare të Shqipërisë?* 

Dy kodikët më të vjetër “Beratinus” janë dorëshkrime, që nuk i nxë hapësira shqiptare. Nuk mund të vendosen në një hierarki brenda për brenda hapësirës shqiptare, as të asaj të sotme, as të asaj historike. Këto dy dorëshkrime mund të vendosen në një hierarki të merituar vetëm duke iu referuar listës së dorëshkrimeve më të vjetra dhe më të rëndësishme në shkallë botërore. Duke i vendosur në këtë hierarki për “Beratinus-1” dy prej vlerave thelbësore që e përveçojnë janë: 1. “Beratinus-1” është një prej tre arketipeve më të lashtë dhe të vetëm të Dhjatës së Re në shkallë botërore. Ekziston arketipi siriak apo lindor (brenda tij edhe nëntipet: aleksandrin dhe bizantin). Ekziston një arketip tjetër, që njihet me emrin “western” apo perëndimor. Ekziston dhe një arketip i tretë, i ndërmjetëm, që është “Beratinus-1”. Asnjë studim me karakter vertikal, që lidhet me historinë e mendimit të krishterë dhe të kanonizimit të tij, me historinë e kalimit prej predikimit gojor të ungjijve në shkrimin e shenjtë; asnjë studim i tekstologjisë kritike (“textual criticism”) për historinë e shkrimit ungjillor, nuk mund të bëhet pa iu referuar Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit, “Beratinus-1”. 2. Në gjithë botën janë ruajtur deri më sot vetëm shtatë kodikë të purpurt, nga të cilët dy janë në Shqipëri dhe që të dy janë “Beratinus-1” dhe “Beratinus-2”. Sa i takon një hierarkie të brendshme, të dy kodikët më të hershëm janë të përjashtuar nga krahasimi, sepse asnjë dorëshkrim tjetër nuk mund të jetë konkurrues me ta. Po të ishin ruajtur një dorëshkrim i shekullit të parë që gjendej në Nikopojë (Arta e sotme), sikurse shkruan babai i historisë së krishtërimit Origjeni; po të ishin ruajtur “Liturgjia e shën Gjon Gojartit” e shekullit të 5-të që përmend Batiffol-i apo një dorëshkrim tjetër i shekullit të parë që duhej të ishte në Gjirokastër, sipas njoftimeve të N. Mystakidis, do të shtrohej ndryshe problemi. Por fatkeqësisht këto dorëshkrime janë zhdukur në 130 vjetët e fundme. Mbas kodikut “Beratius-2” fillon konkurrimi i disa shkollave vendëse. Janë kodikët e Vlorës, që shfaqen si traditë shkrimi më vete diku nga shekulli i 10-të; vjen më pas shkolla e kodikëve të Drinopolit (Adrianopolit të dikurshëm, Dropullit të sotëm), ose e kodikëve të Gjirokastrës, sikurse njihen në botë; shkolla e shkrimeve të Korçës, të Shkodrës, të Durrësit. 

vijon
_
ABC nr.16-Intervistoi Ben Andoni
19.12.2005_

----------


## Albo

*“Beratinus” dhe imazhi i Shqipërisë* 

Ndër arsyet kryesore që e bën këtë dorëshkrim të denjë për të qenë pjesë e programit “Kujtesa e Botës” është se, duke qenë një dorëshkrim ungjillor kanonik, që është përdorur si libër liturgjie dhe meshimi nga kisha deri në shekullin e 20-të, njëkohësisht përmban fraza kalimtare me disa shmangie të vogla jokuptimore, por formale prej tekstit kanonik. Këto fraza studiuesit i njohin me emrin specifik “conflate reading”.

_Shkruan Prof. Shaban Sinani_


Shkruesi i dy ungjijve që përmban ky dorëshkrim duket se i ka dhënë vetes të drejtë që diçka të ndryshojë. Prof. Aleks Buda, që është marrë herët me këtë dorëshkrim, pohon se ky fakt tregon se në kohën kur u kopjua apo u shkrua ky kodik, akoma arsyeja njerëzore kishte njëfarë kompetence mbi tekstin hyjnor, ungjillor. Pikërisht shenjat e kësaj “të drejte” njerëzore për të ndërhyrë qoftë dhe në formë mbi një tekst ndërkaq rreptësisht të kanonizuar, që nuk vërehet në dorëshkrime të tjera, por vetëm tek ky dorëshkrim, i jep atij një vlerë antropologjike botërore, duke e bërë dorëshkrimin të shërbejë për të dëshmuar evolucionin e mendimit të krishterë edhe pas ngurtësimit të tekstit standard. Sikurse dihet, reformimi i kishës në të gjitha kohërat, por sidomos në periudhën e Renesancës Europiane, është bërë me sloganin “të kthehemi tek burimi”, tek krishtërimin apostolik. Kthimi tek burimi në çdo rast do të thotë dhe kthim tek “Beratinus-1”. 


*“Beratinus” në këndvështrimin e antropologjisë kulturore…* 

Ashtu sikurse besimet kanë karakter ndërkombëtar, ashtu dhe librat e shenjtë dhe dorëshkrimet e tyre janë kulturë njerëzore në kuptimin përgjithësues të fjalës. Për kodikët bota shqiptare ka meritën se ka treguar kulturë ruajtjeje nëpër mijëvjeçarë. I ruajti këto kodikë nga rreziqet e ushtrive të huaja. I ruajti edhe në afro pesë shekuj të sundimit osman. I ruajti po ashtu edhe në periudhën ateiste. Hapësirës shqiptare po ashtu i mbetet merita që krijoi një shkollë shkruesish me tipare dhe ngjyrime të qarta rajonale. Por të gjitha këto nuk e përballin dot faktin thelbësor, që dorëshkrimet ungjillore, sado të lidhura me botën iliro-shqiptare, terminologjikisht nuk mund të quhen kulturë kombëtare. Është një kulturë që i takon kësaj vatre dhe njëherësh kulturë që i takon njerëzimit mbarë. Kultura e pritjes në çastin e fillimit është kulturë e kësaj hapësire. Kultura e pranimit të krishtërimit qysh në periudhën e vet të paligjshme, qysh në paleokrishtërim, gjithashtu është kulturë e kësaj hapësire. Paleokrishtërimi është një privilegj, sepse shumë pak popuj janë takuar me krishtërimin në periudhën apostolike. Por gjithashtu paleokrishtërimi është një periudhë e rëndësishme e historisë së njerëzimit. Vetë teksti ungjillor i dorëshkrimit “Beratinus-1” i takon njeriut si qenie e kësaj bote, është një tekst mbikombëtar. Nuk mund të thuhet se “Beratinus-1” u shkrua për besimtarët e qytetit të Beratit apo të Illyricum-it, apo madje të gjithë Mesdheut. Berati i dha emrin sepse atje u ruajt. Ky dorëshkrim e ka prekur për herë të parë hapësirën shqiptare diku tjetër, për shembull në Adrianopolis apo në Nikopolis. Nëse do të ngulmohej për të kërkuar nga ky dorëshkrim një traditë kulturore ngushtësisht kombëtare, kjo do të ishte metodologjikisht e padrejtë dhe studimi do të çonte pashmangshmërisht në ngushtim të vlerave dhe rëndësisë së tij, në një zhvlerësim të pamerituar. Kur studiuesi vendos të merret me një dorëshkrim të tillë, kjo është çështja e parë që duhet të zgjidhë metodologjikisht drejt, duke respekuar parimin që objekti i studimit është më i rëndësishëm se studimi dhe ai vetë e dikton zgjedhjen metodologjike. Për ndryshe, puna do të ishte e dështuar. Ka një raport shumë delikat midis pjesës kombëtare dhe pjesës ndërkombëtare, që nuk mund të saktësohet qartë ku bashkohen e ku ndahen. Së dyti, këto dorëshkrime nuk mund të studiohen me disiplina të ngushta, sipas ndarjes klasike. Detyrimisht duhen bashkuar disa dije. Studimi i kodikëve nuk mund të japë rezultat pa një vështrim të gjerë ndërdisiplinor. Duhen bashkuar dije për historinë e krishtërimit, sidomos të krishtërimit të hershëm; për historinë e shkrimit, sidomos të shkrimit të shenjtë dhe për paleografinë; për mekanizmat e kalimit prej kumteve gojore në kumte të shkruara; për historinë fetare dhe laike të popujve që kanë jetuar në rajonin ballkanik; për hierarkinë dhe ndarjen administrative kishtare; për epigrafinë dhe shkollat e shkrimit. Duhen njohuri në fushë të etnologjisë dhe të etnografisë, të historisë në përgjithësi dhe pastaj të historisë së të drejtës, duke përfshirë të drejtën kanonike kishtare; në fushën e marrëdhënieve midis feve dhe qytetërimeve; të historisë së artit të zbatuar, duke përfshirë ikonografinë, afreskun, mozaikun, miniaturën, vinjetat, shkrimin kaligrafik. Duhet njohur semiotika e krishtërimit përmes fjalës dhe shenjave. Nuk mund të studiohen dorëshkrimet ungjillore pa njohur këtë gjuhë të fshehtë shenjash. Vetëm për të shenjuar hyjin janë përdorur: tetragrami hebraik, monogrami, pastori, peshku, pëllumbi, shkurtesa të shumëllojshme. Mendoni sa vështirësi ka interpretimi i shenjave të tjera. Edhe thjesht një vijë e drejtë vertikale prerë me një vijë horizontale ka një kuptim që nuk mund të lexohet sipërfaqësisht. Shkenca etnologjike do të ishte e pamjaftueshme për të studiuar këtë traditë shkrimesh në Shqipëri. Ajo mund të merrej shumë-shumë me pjesën e informacionit laik që përmbajnë këto dorëshkrime, e cila, në fakt, gjendet në anëshkrime, pra, jashtë tekstit. Ajo mund të merrej po ashtu me ndikimin e së drejtës kishtare të shprehur në nomokanone në të drejtën etno-zakonore, ose me ndikimin e institucioneve të kultit në cilësitë e kulturës kombëtare. Mirëpo kjo do të thotë të merresh me pjesën, duke lënë jashtë vëmendjes të tërën. Tekste laike ka vetëm në hyrje dhe në mbyllje të dorëshkrimeve. Rasti më i njohur është ai i “Mesharit” të Gjon Buzukut, i cili përmban disa paragrafë me përmbajtje jofetare në përmbyllje. Për të njëjtën arsye shkenca e historisë nuk do të ishte e mjaftueshme për t’u marrë me këtë traditë, sepse në thelbin e vet ajo nuk ka lidhje as me historinë politike, as me atë të luftërave dhe të mbijetesës së bashkësisë etnike. Tek vështrimi antropologjik të çon gati-gati në mënyrë të detyrueshme domosdoshmëria për konvergjencë dijesh dhe për krahasime të shumëfarshme. 


*Beratinus në një këndvështrim më të gjërë*

Vetëm nga pikëpamja e tekstologjisë kritike studimi i “Beratinus-1” do të kërkonte referime krahasuese tek disa dorëshkrime e botime me rëndësi historike, si: “Septuaginta”, “La Vulgata”, “King James version of Bible”, përkthimi gjermanisht i Rahlfs-it, për të mbetur në kufijtë e së domosdoshmes. Për fat të keq, deri më sot studimet për këtë dorëshkrim janë bërë duke iu referuar vetëm transliterimit të Batiffol-it, i cili tashmë gjithnjë e më e qartë po bëhet se ka mjaft pasaktësi. Batiffol-i e pati kodikun “Beratinus-1” në dorë vetëm ditën e fundme, “për disa orë”. Mendoni sa e mundshme ka qenë që brenda disa orëve të bëhej një transliterim i saktë. Ndërkaq, mbështetur në këtë transliterim, para dy vjetësh studiuesja kroate Iva Kurelac bëri një përkthim të pjesshëm në kroatisht (meqë ra fjala, një përkthim shqip i këtij dorëshkrimi nuk ekziston ende). Gabimet në transliterim janë bartur edhe në riprodhimin që është realizuar nga Akademia e Shkencave e RP të Kinës më 1971. Tani është bërë urgjente që puna të riniset nga e para. Hapi më urgjent është një ritransliterim i plotë i tekstit, duke vënë në përdorim edhe mjetet bashkëkohore të deshifrimit të shkrimeve të vjetra. Kjo mund të realizohej duke punuar me një alfabet të posaçëm të numerizuar kompjuterik, duke zbatuar fillimisht bartjen analogjike të shenjave, për të shkuar më tej me dhënien e vlerës fonetike të njësuar në kushte dhe kontekste të ngjashme çdo shenje (grafeme) që përmban teksti. Dhe nuk është vetëm teksti. Në disa fletë të “Beratinus-1” ka edhe mbitekst, gjë që Batiffol nuk arriti ta vërejë dhe pas tij të gjithë të tjerët kanë bërë të njëjtin gabim. Eshtë fjala për të famshmet “neuma”, shenja të alfabetit muzikor kishtar. Ka dy kategori “neumash”, të cilat as i ndjeri Th. Popa nuk arriti t’i shenjojë. Madje Popa pohon se në këtë dorëshkrim “nuk ka neuma”. Njëra palë duket se është e vonshme, sepse shkrimi ndryshon në ngjyrë e në stil, është me bojë të zezë, përkundër argjendit dhe arit që është përdorur për vetë tekstin. Por në njërën prej fletëve ku ka shkrim muzikologjik, pikërisht në fletën 156, shenjat e alfabetit muzikor, sikurse ka vërejtur Prof. S. Shupo, ngjajnë të së njëjtës kohë, të së njëjtës dorë dhe të të njëjtit ornament. Nëse kjo vërtetohet, atëherë ndryshimi prek kalendarët botërorë të zhvillimit të kulturave, sepse rezulton që alfabeti muzikor kishtar është themeluar shumë shekuj më parë se ç’mendohej deri tani. Restauratorët kinezë kanë arritur të dallojnë se ka një ndryshim midis transliterimit të Batiffol-it dhe përmbajtjes së origjinalit. Në riprodhimin e tyre gjenden disa shenja të zeza të çrregullta, në formën e neumave, por të bartura mekanikisht, si shenja të panjohura dhe të padeshifrueshme. Specialistë të Birgham Young University (dr. C. Griffit, dhe dr. Ch. Heal) në SHBA, që kanë përgatitur, në bashkëpunim me Bibliotekën Apostolike të Vatikanit, një riprodhim të numerizuar të dorëshkrimeve aramaike, kanë shprehur interes të punojnë për të bërë të mundur një ritransliterim të “Beratinus-1”. Paralelisht, po bashkëpunoj në distancë me Dr. Carolynne Ëhitefeather për historinë dhe misteret e së purpurtës divine të krishtërimit të hershëm. Do të theksoja se vështrimi antropologjik nuk ka pse të shihet si largim nga shkenca etnologjike apo si nënçmim i vlerave kombëtare të traditës së dorëshkrimeve kishtare. Eshtë një fakt i mirënjohur që, pas “dekretit të së dielës” (viti 321), vendin e organizimit administrativ tradicional politik mbi bazën e bashkësive etnike e zuri ndarja dhe organizimi kishtar. Illyricum-i i dikurshëm, rajon i mbretërive të shumta të ngritura mbi bazën e bashkimit etnik, u riorganizua në provinca kishtare mbështetur mbi bazën e bashkimit në Krishtin. Në një kuptim më të gjerë, famullia (bashkësia në besim) zuri vendin e familjes (“familly”, bashkimi fisnor). Kjo ndodhi me gjithë popujt e rajonit mesdhetar. Kjo është arsyeja e së famshmes “zhdukje të emrit të iliro-shqiptarëve për 9 shekuj”, e cila, në të vërtetë, nuk është aspak zhdukje, por shprehje në një formë tjetër. Kjo do të thotë se çdo kontribut për të ndriçuar historinë e krishtërimit të hershëm në botën iliro-shqiptare është njëherësh kontribut për të përgënjeshtruar “zbrazëtinë” dhe “harrimin shumëshekullor” të shqiptarëve në rrjedhat e historisë, prej shekullit të 3-të deri në shekullin e 11-të. 

_ 
ABC nr.17-Prof. Shaban Sinani
26.12.2005_

----------

